# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Uusikaupunki - Turku henkilöjunaliikenne, selvitys

## Mikko Laaksonen

Foorumilaisille tiedoksi linkki helmikuun alussa seminaareissa esiteltyyn Turku - Uusikaupunki - henkilöjunaliikenteen toteuttamisselvitykseen. Saa kommentoida.

Selvityksen mukaan itsekannattava junaliikenne Turku - Uusikaupunki - välillä edellyttää noin 300 000 matkustajaa vuodessa, jos lipunhinta on linja-auton sarjalipputaksa ja kalustona sähkökäyttöiset duoraitovaunut.

Selvityksen pääsuositus on, että samantasoinen tarkastelu tehdään Turku - Loimaa ja Turku - Salo - yhteyksistä ja tämän pohjalta voidaan ratkaista hankkeen toteuttaminen ja toteutusjärjestys. 

Paikallisjunaliikenne Varsinais-Suomessa edellyttää EU:n joukkoliikennepalvelusopimusasetuksen voimaantuloa.

Linkkiä selvitykseen voi jakaa henkilöjunaliikenteestä kiinnostuneille tahoille.

Vakka-Suomen liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelma-sivu 

Uusikaupunki - Turku henkilöjunaliikenteen toteuttamisselvitys (PDF 1,8 mt)

----------


## Dr16

Selvitys oli mielestäni oikean suuntainen ja noilla vaihtoehdoilla varmasti osin toteuttamiskelpoinenkin. Mutta sähköistyksen tulemiseen en kyllä tuolle rataosalle usko. Mielestäni ei sille ole oikein perusteitakaan noilla kuljetusmäärillä ja tottahan on toki se, että henkilöliikennöinti olisi tietysti halvinta sähkövetoisena, mutta todennäköisintä dieselmoottorijunilla tai kiskobusseilla. Sähköistykseen menevällä rahamäärällä saa rataosalle rakennettua paljon muuta infraa sekä Turun seudun muihin mahdollisiin paikallisliikenteenkehittämis kohteisiin enemmän hyötyä irti. Vieläpä tämän hetkisen ratarahoituksen tasolla käytännössä mahdotonta.
Sähköistykseen liittyen mahdollisen tavaraliikenneliikennöitsijän, olipa se kuka tahansa, ei kannata pitää Uudessakaupungissa erikseen dieselveturia, joka söisi tavarajunaliikennöitsijän kilpailukykyä ja olisi kuitenkin varsin vähällä käytöllä.

Sähköistys ei varmaankaan ole kynnyskysymys Euroopassa. Varsinkin Saksassa on paljon rataosia jota liikennöidään dieselmoottorijunilla tai kiskobusseilla kannattavasti ja joissa matkustaa paljon ihmisiä. 

Mutta se olisi selvää, että noilla laskelmilla ja kehittämisideoilla VR:nkin kannattaisi liikennöidä rataosalla, mutta sehän onkin heidän halusta kiinni!! Toivottavasti tulevaisuus kehittyisi siihen suuntaan, että saataisiin junaliikennekin esityksen kaltaisena toteutumaan!

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Sähköistyksen osalta voi sanoa, että tätä selvitystä varten käytettävissä olevilla yksikköarvoilla paikallisjunien dieselkäytön ja sähkökäytön hintaero on niin suuri, että sähköistyksen investoinnin kuoletus säästetään suoraan liikennöintikuluissa. Eli periaatteessa liikennöitsijälle tai joukkoliikenneviranomaiselle olisi kattavaa lainata RHK:lle rahat sähköistykseen.

On todennäköistä, että jos hanke toteutuu, Turku-Uusikaupunki - liikenne on osa Varsinais-Suomen kattavaa paikallisjunajärjestelmää joka kulkee myös Turku - Loimaa ja Turku - Salo - rataosilla. Kun kaksi muuta rataa on sähköistetty, on järkevintä hankkia kaikille radoille vain sähkökalusto.

Saksassa Karlsruhen duoraitiotiejärjestelmä sähköistää aina kaikki radat, joilla se liikkuu. Myös radat, joilla on vain noin tunnin vuoroväli. Ilmeisesti koko järjestelmän tasolla edut ovat niin suuret.

----------


## PNu

> Sähköistyksen osalta voi sanoa, että tätä selvitystä varten käytettävissä olevilla yksikköarvoilla paikallisjunien dieselkäytön ja sähkökäytön hintaero on niin suuri, että sähköistyksen investoinnin kuoletus säästetään suoraan liikennöintikuluissa. Eli periaatteessa liikennöitsijälle tai joukkoliikenneviranomaiselle olisi kattavaa lainata RHK:lle rahat sähköistykseen.


Miten se noin voi olla? Mielestäni selvityksen johtopäätöksissä (luku 11.1) todetaan, että sähköistyksellä säästetään liikennöintikuluja vain 0,45 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa. Jos sähköistys maksaisi 11,5 miljoonaa, investoinnin käyttöiäksi arvioidaan 30 vuotta ja korkotasoksi valitaan 6 %, jota Länsimetrokeskustelun perusteella pitäisi omasta mielestäsi yhteiskuntataloudellisissa laskelmissa käyttää niin ei sähköistystä saada näillä luvuilla kannattavaksi.

Lisäksi 11,5 miljoonaa vaikuttaa melko optimistiselta arviolta noin 70 raidekilometrin sähköistämisestä. RHK:n viime vuonna valmistuneen selvityksen perusteella sähköistäminen maksaa noin 0,2-0,21 miljoonaa raidekilometriltä eli koko radan sähköistämisen kustannusarvio voisi oikeasti olla noin 14-14,5 miljoonaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lisäksi 11,5 miljoonaa vaikuttaa melko optimistiselta arviolta noin 70 raidekilometrin sähköistämisestä. RHK:n viime vuonna valmistuneen selvityksen perusteella sähköistäminen maksaa noin 0,2-0,21 miljoonaa raidekilometriltä eli koko radan sähköistämisen kustannusarvio voisi oikeasti olla noin 14-14,5 miljoonaa.


Raportin sähköistyksen kustannus on RHK:lta, joka tietänee asian paremin kuin harrastaja.

Sähköistyksen kannattavuus arvioidaan ennen hankepäätöstä ottaen huomioon myös tavaraliikenteen kustannusmuutos. Tällä hetkellä sitä ei ole tiedossa. VR Oy:ssä sitä ei ole laskettu, eikä muilla ole tietoa sähkö- ja dieselvedon tuotantokustannusten erosta Suomessa.

Kustannuseroa voi arvioida, kuten on tehty, ja arvion perusteella on varsin todennäköistä, että sähköistäminen on kannattavaa huolimatta siitä, että Uudessakaupungissa olisi Kemiralla oma vaihtoeveturi. Sehän ei ole päällekkäinen kustannus, vaan tarkoittaa, että osa nykyisin linjavetureilla tehtävästä työstä tehdään Kemiran vaihtoveturilla. Tehdäänhän tämä vaihtotyö nytkin, ja siihen käytetään linjavetureiden ja niiden miehistön kapasiteettia. Sähkövedon tapauksessa tätä kapasiteettia ei enää tarvita. Linjaveturit ja miehistö vain tuovat yhden junan Ukiin ja vetävät sitten välittömästi siellä olevan rungon pois.

Vaihtoveturin investointi on käytännössä merkityksetön, sillä tällä hetkellä Suomessa romutetaan sopivia vetureita.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Raportin sähköistyksen kustannus on RHK:lta, joka tietänee asian paremin kuin harrastaja.


RHK:lta  ne minunkin lukemat ovat. Tuon perusteella sähköistäminen maksaa keskimäärin reilut 0,2 miljoonaa raidekilometriltä ja tässä tapauksessa sähköraidetta tarvittanee karkeasti ottaen 70 km.

----------


## Dr16

> "Vaihtoveturin investointi on käytännössä merkityksetön, sillä tällä hetkellä Suomessa romutetaan sopivia vetureita"


Se on totta, että Suomessa romutetaan vanhoja VR:n vaihtovetureita ja VR:llä olisi mahdollisuus käyttää niitä eri puolilla Suomea. Se on enemmäkin halusta kiinni. VR toimiessaan voisi jotenkin saadakin kannatavuutta sijoittamalla jokin vanha vaihtoveturi johonkin, joka on ns. velaton eli jonka investointikustannukset jo maksettu. Mutta käytännössä hekin toimivat sitten, että hoitavat linjaveturilla vaihtotyöt.

Mutta jos ajatellaan, että ollaan perustamassa tavaraliikenneyritystä rautatielle. Lasketaan kannattavuutta ja mietitään mitä kalustoinvestointeja pitää tehdä, että saadaan kuljetettua Siilinjärvi-Uusikaupunki tavarajunat taloudellisesti ja järkevästi. 
Silloin ei todellakaan ole vaihtoveturiinvestointi merkityksetöntä! Vaan se on kalleimpia yksittäisiä kalustoyksiköitä joita pitäisi hankkia. Tässä tapauksessa vieläpä kaksin kappalein eli molempiin päihin (Siilinjärvi, Uusikaupunki)

Mitä tulee vaihtotyökapasiteettiin se kapasiteetti ei katoa mihinkään vaikka Kemiralla oma vaihtoveturi olisikin. Jonkun veturin ajaminen pitää kuitenkin tehdä ja vaihtotöissä pitää olla ainakin yksi henkilö kuljettajan lisäksi vaihteiden kääntö, painattaminen jne. Tai jos radio-ohjattava veturi niin silloinkin vähintään yksi henkilö.

Monta kertaa on järkevämpää, että linjaveturi tuo junan ja sen miehistö tekee vaihtotyöt ja vie junan pois jne. 

Sillä periaatteella, että joka tehdasalueelle jolle rautatieliikennöitsijä liikennöi pitää ostaa oma vaihtoveturi odottamaan vaihtotöitä vain sen takia, että saadaan linjaosuudet kuljetettua sähkövedolla niin investointien tekeminen ei ole merkityksetöntä!

Toki on järkevää sähköllä vetää niin tavara- kuin matkustajajunia niin paljon se on mahdollista, mutta se ei saa olla itsetarkoitus. Vaan tavaran tai henkilöiden kuljetus on pääasia ja sekin vielä kustannustehokkaasti ja ympäristöystävällisesti

----------


## Antero Alku

> RHK:lta  ne minunkin lukemat ovat. Tuon perusteella sähköistäminen maksaa keskimäärin reilut 0,2 miljoonaa raidekilometriltä ja tässä tapauksessa sähköraidetta tarvittanee karkeasti ottaen 70 km.


Ymmärsin toki, että olit laskenut keskiarvon tästä RHK:n raportista. Uudenkaupungin radan sähköistysksen hinta ei ole kaikkien sähköistyshankkeiden keskiarvo, vaan se on RHK:n kanssa laskettu juuri Uudenkaupungin rataa varten ottaen huomioon sen tämänhetkinen tila ja jo tiedossa olevat muut suunnitelmat.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sillä periaatteella, että joka tehdasalueelle jolle rautatieliikennöitsijä liikennöi pitää ostaa oma vaihtoveturi odottamaan vaihtotöitä vain sen takia, että saadaan linjaosuudet kuljetettua sähkövedolla niin investointien tekeminen ei ole merkityksetöntä!


Toisaalta tällä periaatteella päädytään siihen, ettei sähköistys ole missään kannattavaa, koska aina jää paikkoja, joita ei sähköistetä ja tarvitaan dieselveturi.

Linjaveturin ja sen miehistön tekemä vaihtotyö ei ole ilmaista. Maksetaanhan miehistölle palkka ja linjaveturista investointi siltä ajalta kuin he vaihtotöitä tekevät. Linjaveturi on lisäksi yleensä kalliimpi kuin vaihtoveturi, vaikka molemmat olisivat samaan aikaan ostettuja.

Aikoja sitten, kun rautatieliikenteen hoidossa noudatettiin Suomessakin järkeviä periaatteita, oli tavallista, että teollisuus osti VR:ltä poistuvia vetureita omiksi järjestelyvetureiksi. 1960-luvulla valmistettiin runsaasti pienvetureita tähän samaan tarkoitukseen, koska höyrykauden päättyessä poistuvat linjaveturit eivät olleen soveliaita teollisuuden vaihtokoneiksi. Nyt olisi tarjolla joutavaa dieselkapasiteettia, mutta ahneus ja mustasukkaisuus estävät vuosikymmeniä jatkuneen järkevän toiminnan siellä, mittä se olisi mielekästä.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Dr16
> 
> Sillä periaatteella, että joka tehdasalueelle jolle rautatieliikennöitsijä liikennöi pitää ostaa oma vaihtoveturi odottamaan vaihtotöitä vain sen takia, että saadaan linjaosuudet kuljetettua sähkövedolla niin investointien tekeminen ei ole merkityksetöntä!
> 
> 
> Toisaalta tällä periaatteella päädytään siihen, ettei sähköistys ole missään kannattavaa, koska aina jää paikkoja, joita ei sähköistetä ja tarvitaan dieselveturi.


Yhdysvalloissa tämä on pääperiaate: veturia ei vaihdeta, vaihtoveturilla (ns. road switcher) vedetään junaa myös linjalla. Sähköistys on kannattavaa vain matkustajaliikenteessä, jossa ei vaihtotöitä tehdä. Niinpä kaikki Class I -rautatiet ovatkin sähköistyksestä luopuneet.

Jos Kemiralla on oma vaihtoveturi, ei asiassa tule ongelmia - ellei Kemira sitten halua luopua omasta veturistaan. Suomessa teollisuusyrityksillä ei ole enää halua pitää omia vetureita ja kuljettajia. Voiko sähköveturilla hoitaa vaihtotyöt, jos Kemiran rata ja ratapiha sähköistetään? Huhujen mukaan Lappeenrannassa toimiva metsäteollisuuslaitos aikoo sähköistää ratansa ja luopua omista vetureistaan.

----------


## JE

Kyllä USA:ssa sähköistyksestä luopumiseen vaikuttivat myös poliittiset syyt hyvin vahvoina. Edes itärannikon pääradalla Washington-Boston eivät tavarajunat enää sähkövedolla kulje, vaikka langat löytyvät (henkilöliikennettä varten). Dieselöinti on sillä suunnalla selvästi kilpailukykyisempi ratkaisu kuin meillä - USA:n mallin mukaan Kanadassakin on vain yksi sähköistetty rataosuus (sekin paikallisliikennettä; lisäksi toki metrot ja ratikat).

----------


## Kani

VR:n kalustotyyppien arvoista voi saada jonkinlaisen, vaikkakin vain auttavan kuvan oheisesta listasta. Oikeat käyttökustannukset ovat tietysti asia erikseen.

http://www.liikennevahinkolautakunta...p?page=&id=305

----------


## KjaO-K

Yleiskommentteja raportista:
Bussiliikenteen tuntemus on raportin laatijalta kyllä pahoin hukassa. Irrallisilla ja osin väärilläkin kommenteilla halutaan vain perustella jonkin laatijalle inhoa herättävän pysäkin turhuutta.Kaavoituksesta tulisi olla selvillä (ei selvästikään olla)Raisiolaisia nuoleskellaan, ihan niin kuin heidän joukkoliikennemyönteisyytensä tästä kasvaisi moninkertaiseksi. Katsokaa, montako pysäkkiä sinne suunnitellaan.Pysäkkien määrässä ei voi olla noin määrärajoittunut, mitä sitten tehdään, jos kaavoituksen myötä tarvitaankin uusi pysäkki, mutta matka-aika ei toteudukaan.Joka tapauksessa raideliikenne hakkaa mennen tullen bussin kumipyörät. Raportissa tavoite on 55 min Uki-Tku (melkein 70 km), kun bussilla pääsee Mäksmäki-Tku 50 min (melkein 20 km).Välillä pysähtyvä (ei siis Express) joukkoliikenne ei pysty kilpailemaan yksityisautojen nopeuden kanssa, ja miksi edes pitäisi. Raportin laatijalla on pakkomielle.Pitäisi löytää ratkaisu, jossa eräidenkin ikkunan alta kulkevasta radasta olisi jotain hyötyäkin nykyisen pelkän haitan lisäksi. Kannattaako myöskään rataa pitää yllä, kun siinä ei juurikaan liikennöidä. Jos joustava  henkilöliikenne ei toteudu, voi radan puolestani kuoria pois. Veromaksajat voittavat.Lisävuorot Tku-Mynämäki -välille kuulostavat mielenkiintoiselta. Harmi vaan, että Myniksestä lopetetaan nyt AMK-tasoinen koulutus, joka on lisännyt pendelöintiä sinne.Kokonaisuudessaan kyllä mielenkiintoista luettavaa. Kunhan ei nyt sitten vaan luulla, että kuukauden-parin kokeiluliikenteen perusteella saataisiin jotain päätelmiä jo tehtyä. Uskoa liikenteen vakiintumiseen ja rajua subventiota alussa tarvitaan, jos liikenne halutaan joskus toteuttaa.

terv. allekirjoittanut, Piuha

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Edellisen kirjoittajan pääajatus lienee, että erityisesti Turun lähialueille tulisi lisätä pysäkkejä esim. Piuhaan. Tämä on mahdollista jos liikennöidään erillistä "paikallislinjaa" esimerkiksi Turku - Mynämäki. Tällaisen linjan yhtenä ongelmana on se, että Nousiaisten ja Mynämäen päätaajamat ovat radasta sivussa. 

Käytännössä lienee järkevintä aloittaa liikenne Turku - Uusikaupunki - linjalla ja kannattavuuden saavuttamisen jälkeen tarkastella, miten liikennettä voidaan lisätä.

Bussiliikenteessä oli tosiaan pysäkkitarkasteluissa muutamia vääriä linjanumeroita esim 119, kun po. 422. Katsotaan saako nettiversioon vielä korjattua.

Turku - Uusikaupunki - liikenteen aikatavoite 55 minuuttia ei johdu vain siitä että pyritään saamaan joukkoliikenteestä henkilöautoa nopeampi vaan liikenteen taloudellisuudesta. Matka-ajalla 55 minuuttia riittää kaksi vaunua + vaunumiehistöt. Jos kierrosaika tästä lisääntyy, niin tarvitaan kolme vaunua + kolme vaunumiehistöä. Kulut nousevat noin 50%.

Raisioon esitetyt kolmea pysäkkiä perustuvat enemmänkin siihen, että näin saadaan työpaikkakohteille (Raision tehtaat, Pernon telakka) joko suora yhteys tai luonteva vaihtoyhteys. 

Kaavoitustilanteesta oltiin kyllä niin tarkoin selvillä mitä kunnatkin. Samaan LJS - työhön liittyen myös koottiin kehyskuntien kaavat kasaan, selvitys: 
http://www.varsinais-suomi.fi/_FileRoot/434225.pdf

----------


## KjaO-K

Väitetään myös Maskun asemalle pääsevän 119:llä, eipä pääse millään Maskuntietä, jota täällä yritetään nyt korjata kylläkin.

Tietty oma lehmäni oli myös (Piuhan)ojassa. Siltikin viestini pääasia oikeastaan olisi, että pidän tilannetta, jossa ohi viuhahtaa kulkuväline, jolla voisi matkustaa, mutta johon ei pääse kyytiin, jotenkin omituisena. Ratkaisuja esittämiisi ongelmiin en omaa.

Kaavoitustilanne voi olla sanomasi kaltainen, mutta esimerkiksi juuri Piuhan osayleiskaavaa ollaan aloittamassa. Tätä tietoa ei taida saada kuin kultakin kunnalta kysymällä. Aivan selvää on, että radanvarsialueille rakennetaan tulevaisuudessa. Kuinka paljon ja kuinka potentiaalista käyttäjäkuntaa sinne sitten muuttaa, on ongelmallisempi juttu.

Kuntien kanssa yhteistyössä pitäisi saada radanvarsikuntien asukkaat käyttämään joukkoliikennepalveluja. Ilman toimenpiteitä ei kannata ihmetellä, miksei liikennöinti kannata (kun ei oikein kannata seutuliikennekään bussilla kai). Mynämäki ja Nousiainen ovat asenteiltaan ihan toivottomia ja suurimman osan maskulaisia pyrkyryys ja mukavuudenhalu ovat sellaisissa sfääreissä, ettette kukaan osaa edes kuvitella.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Itse pitäisin parhaana ratkaisuna pysäkkien lisäämiseksi Nousiaisten, Maskun ja Raision alueella sitä, että liikennöitäisiin erillistä "paikallisvuoroa" Turku - Mynämäki.

Nousiaisten, Mietoisten ja Mynämäen kiinnostus junayhteyttä kohtaan on ollut vähäinen. Sen sijaan Uudessakaupungissa ja myös Vehmaalla kiinnostusta on. Siksi nyt tutkitussa, tavallaan ensi vaiheessa on painottunut pidempimatkaisten tarpeet.

Kovin pitkälle tulevaisuuteen tarkastelua ei viety, koska haluttiin katsoa, onnistuuko edes Turku - Uusikaupunki "nopea juna" ja millä kustannuksilla.

----------


## PNu

> Ymmärsin toki, että olit laskenut keskiarvon tästä RHK:n raportista. Uudenkaupungin radan sähköistysksen hinta ei ole kaikkien sähköistyshankkeiden keskiarvo, vaan se on RHK:n kanssa laskettu juuri Uudenkaupungin rataa varten ottaen huomioon sen tämänhetkinen tila ja jo tiedossa olevat muut suunnitelmat.


Mutta sitten olisi mukava tietää perustelut, minkä takia Uudenkaupungin radan sähköistäminen tulisi maksamaan vain 80-85 % siitä summasta kuin vastaavat muut sähköistykset keskimäärin. Käytännössä ero taitaa olla jopa vieläkin suurempi, koska viittaamani RHK:n selvitys käsittelee asioita vuoden 2004 hinnoilla ja sen jälkeen kustannustaso lienee noussut ainakin muutaman prosentin.




> Toisaalta tällä periaatteella päädytään siihen, ettei sähköistys ole missään kannattavaa, koska aina jää paikkoja, joita ei sähköistetä ja tarvitaan dieselveturi.


Kyllä se on kannattavaa kunhan liikennettä on niin paljon, että kustannussäästöt korvaavat ylimääräisistä vaihtovetureista aiheutuvat lisäkulut. Tässä tapauksessa näin ei todennäköisesti olisi. 

Lisäksi kokonaan näyttää unohtuneen, että Uudessakaupungissa käyvät dieselveturit saattavat tehdä jotain töitä myös Turun päässä. Siksi radan sähköistäminen ei välttämättä vähennä dieselvetureiden tarvetta lainkaan vaan voi sitä jopa lisätä, koska sekä Uudessakaupungissa että Turussa pitäisi jatkossa olla omat veturinsa. Siten sähköistämisestä olisi tavaraliikenteen hoidon kannalta ehkä jopa enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä.

----------


## vompatti

Jos Uudenkaupungin radan sähköistys on keskimääräistä halvempaa, on jossakin oltava rata, jonka sähköistys on keskimääräistä kalliimpaa. Mikä rata voisi olla kyseessä, ja miksi sen sähköistys on kalliimpaa? Vaikuttaako radan nopeus nykyisin sähköistykseen jotekin? Muistakaa totuus: 50 prosenttia rautateistä ja niiden sähköistyksistä on keskimääräistä halvempia (kuulemma George W. Bush ei uskonut, että 50 prosenttia yhdysvaltalaisista on keskimääräistä tyhmempiä)!

Henkilöjunaliikenteen toteuttamisselvityksessä sivulla numero 54 (PDF-tiedostossa sivu 56) kerrotaan keskimatkapituuden olevan 33,6 km. Ilmeisesti tuosta matkasta liikennöitsijä saa 4,20 euroa (ALV 0%). Paljonko maksaa tällöin lippu asiakkaalle? 4,20 euroa + ALV? Jos matkoja tehdään halvimmilla mahdollisilla lipuilla (kuukausilippu?), niin onko liikenne silloinkin kannattavaa 306 000 matkustajalla? Mitä tarkoittaa seutulippu?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Muistaakseni sähköistys on laskettu Pohjois-Suomen (mm. Kemi - Rovaniemi) sähköistysten mukaan. Pohjois-Suomen sähköistykset ovat olleet keskimääräistä edullisempia, koska muuntoasemia on harvemmassa. Turku - Uusikaupunki - välillä ei tarvita kovin paljon tehoa koska kevyet paikallisjunat kuluttavat vähän ja radalla on käytännössä vain yksi tavarajuna kerrallaan.

Ne radat, joiden sähköistäminen on maksanut keskimääräistä enemmän, ovat siis ratoja, joilla on paljon raskaita tavarajunia ja pikajunia, kuten esim. Turku - Toijala ja Tampere - Kokemäki - Rauma.

Turku - Uki - selvityksen kannattavuusarviointi oli tehty nykyisenkaltaisen seutulippujärjestelmän mukaan, eli liikennöitsijän tulot matkaa kohden ovat linja-autojen sarjalipputaksan mukaiset, eli keskimäärin 4,20 e / matka. Kuukausilipun hinta matkustajalle olisi seutulipun hinta.  Seutulippujen tariffi on kuntakohtainen.

Seutulippujärjestelmistä kuvaus esim. tässä:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seutulippu

----------


## PNu

> Muistaakseni sähköistys on laskettu Pohjois-Suomen (mm. Kemi - Rovaniemi) sähköistysten mukaan.


Pohjois-Suomen sähköistykset käsittivätkin yhteensä noin 600 km sähkörataa, kun Uudenkaupungin radalla sitä tehtäisiin noin 70 km. Yleensä suuret investoinnit tulevat suhteellisesti halvemmaksi kuin pienet, joten vertailukohta ei liene kovin hyvä. Lisäksi pitää huomioida, että kustannustaso pyrkii vuosittain kohoamaan. Pohjois-Suomen sähköistysten kustannusarviot on tehty useita vuosia sitten eivätkä välttämättä kuvaa nykytilannetta enää kovinkaan tarkasti.




> Ne radat, joiden sähköistäminen on maksanut keskimääräistä enemmän, ovat siis ratoja, joilla on paljon raskaita tavarajunia ja pikajunia, kuten esim. Turku - Toijala ja Tampere - Kokemäki - Rauma.


Viittaamassani selvityksessä  ei ole noin raskaasti kuormitettuja ratoja vaan esim. Seinäjoki-Vaasa rata, joka muistuttaisi hyvinkin paljon Turku-Uusikaupunki väliä niin pituudeltaan kuin liikenteen määrän ja luonteenkin puolesta. Silti hinnan arvioidaan olevan raidekilometriä kohden yli 20 % suurempi kuin teidän laskelmissanne. Lisäksi RHK:n selvitys käsittelee asioita vuoden 2004 hintatasossa, joten luvut voivat olla tämän päivän tietoihin verrattuna jo alakantissa.

----------


## late-

> Viittaamassani selvityksessä


Onko nyt todellakin noin vaikeaa ymmärtää, että aivan sama taho on viime kädessä vastuussa sekä tuosta selvityksestä että Turku-Uusikaupunki -tiedoista? Sinusta on siis pätevämpää ekstrapoloida hinnat muille radoille tehdystä RHK:n selvityksestä kuin kysyä RHK:lta suoraan juuri tiettyä rataosaa varten luvut?

----------


## PNu

> Onko nyt todellakin noin vaikeaa ymmärtää, että aivan sama taho on viime kädessä vastuussa sekä tuosta selvityksestä että Turku-Uusikaupunki -tiedoista?


Tottahan tämä on tullut kaikille jo ajat sitten selväksi mutta minähän halusinkin tietää perustelut, minkä takia Turku-Uusikaupunki maksaisi olennaisesti vähemmän kuin muut vastaavat sähköistykset.




> Sinusta on siis pätevämpää ekstrapoloida hinnat muille radoille tehdystä RHK:n selvityksestä kuin kysyä RHK:lta suoraan juuri tiettyä rataosaa varten luvut?


Mikkohan kertoo edellä, että Turku-Uusikaupunki selvityksen lukujakaan ei ole laskettu juuri tätä rataa varten vaan ne on laadittu Pohjois-Suomen sähköistysten perusteella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut PNu
> 
> Viittaamassani selvityksessä
> 
> 
> Onko nyt todellakin noin vaikeaa ymmärtää, että aivan sama taho on viime kädessä vastuussa sekä tuosta selvityksestä että Turku-Uusikaupunki -tiedoista? Sinusta on siis pätevämpää ekstrapoloida hinnat muille radoille tehdystä RHK:n selvityksestä kuin kysyä RHK:lta suoraan juuri tiettyä rataosaa varten luvut?


Niinpä. Uudenkaupungin radan sähköistyskustannus on laskettu Uudenkaupungin radalle. Sähköistysselvityksen kustannukset on laskettu kullekin radalle, joita siinä on tutkittu. Ei RHK:n tarvitse arvata sähköistyskustannuksia omien aiempien laskelmiensa keskiarvoina.

Uudenkaupungin radan sähköistyskustannuksiin on laskettu ne kulut, joita sähköistys maksaa radan ollessa nykyisessä kunnossaan. En ole perehtynyt yksityiskohtaisesti kaikkiin muihin ratoihin, mutta Uudenkaupungin radan etu on, että se on nyt sähköistämättömänä varsin hyvässä kunnossa, eikä siellä tarvita itse radan parannustöitä. Usein sähköistyksen yhteydessä on parannettu ratalinjaa, tehty lieviä oikaisuja, vahvistettu siltoja jne. Tämä selittää, miksi sähköistysraportissakin kilometrihinnat vaihtelevat - minkä luulisin PNuta ihmetyttävän myös.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Usein sähköistyksen yhteydessä on parannettu ratalinjaa, tehty lieviä oikaisuja, vahvistettu siltoja jne. Tämä selittää, miksi sähköistysraportissakin kilometrihinnat vaihtelevat - minkä luulisin PNuta ihmetyttävän myös.


Aivan. Nyt olet asian ytimessä ja tässä on juuri se syy miksi perusteluita olen tivannut. Kaikkein loogisin perustelu yli 20 % hintaerolle on nimittäin juuri se, että Turku-Uusikaupunki radan osalta on laskettu pelkän sähköistyksen hinta mutta ei ole otettu mukaan kaikkia sähköistyksen oheisinvestointeja, jotka kuitenkin joudutaan tekemään tai on järkevää tehdä. RHK tietysti laskee vain ne kustannukset, jotka tilaaja haluaa tietää.

Uudenkaupungin radan kunnolla ei ole merkitystä sillä RHK:n selvityksessä todetaan, että muidenkaan ratojen osalta sähköistyshintoihin ei sisälly niitä kehittämis- ja korvausinvestointeja, jotka jouduttaisiin joka tapauksessa tekemään. Oheisinvestoinnit ovat siis sellaisia, jotka johtuvat nimenomaan sähköistyksestä. Onhan osa RHK:n selvityksen radoistakin varsin hiljattain kunnostettuja (esim. Karjaa-Hanko) mutta silti sähköistyksen kustannusarvio on 20 % suurempi kuin tässä Uudenkaupungin tutkimuksessa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turku - Uusikaupunki - radan sähköistyskustannukset ovat RHK:lta saatuja tietoja ja perustuvat RHK:n käytännön kokemuksiin eri sähköistyksistä.

Ne sisältävät KAIKKI sähköistykseen liittyvät kulut RHK:n ilmoituksen mukaan.

Se, että kunnostus on edullista, johtuu eri tekijöistä jotka jo tulivatkin esille:
Radan suhteellisen hyvä kunto.Radan suhteellisen vähäinen liikenne myös paikallisjunat huomioiden, jolloin säästetään sähkönsyötössä.Eri olosuhteissa raideliikenneinvestoinnit maksavat eri hinnan. Yleisiä hintoja voidaan käyttää vertailuissa, mutta se, että jossakin yleistetyssä vertailussa esitetään 20% korkeampi hinta, ei tarkoita sitä, että yksityiskohtaisesti laadittu kustannusarvio olisi laadittu väärin.

Turku - Uusikaupunki - radan sähköistyksessä ydinkysymys on, että jo tunnin vuorovälillä paikallisjunien liikennöinti tulee niin paljon edullisemmaksi, että hintaero kattaa sähköistyksen kuoletuksen. 

Tässä tulee lisäksi ottaa huomioon se, että todennäköisimmin, jos Turku-Uusikaupunki - liikenne toteutuu, se toteutuu osana koko Varsinais-Suomen paikallisjunaliikennekokonaisuutta. Tällöin sähkökalustosta tulee useista syistä vielä edullisempaa kuin dieselkalustosta.
Turku-Salo ja Turku-Loimaa - radoilla on jo sähköistys, jolloin niillä dieselkäyttö on joka tapauksessa lisäkuluErillisen dieselkaluston hankkiminen pelkkää Turku-Uusikaupunki - liikennettä varten on kallista.Liikenteellisesti Salo - Turku - Uusikaupunki on toimiva linja.

----------


## PNu

> Se, että kunnostus on edullista, johtuu eri tekijöistä jotka jo tulivatkin esille:
> Radan suhteellisen hyvä kunto.Radan suhteellisen vähäinen liikenne myös paikallisjunat huomioiden, jolloin säästetään sähkönsyötössä.


RHK:n selvityksessä on muitakin ratoja, jotka ovat suhteellisen hyväkuntoisia ja vähänliikennöityjä mutta silti sähköistys maksaa 20-25 % enemmän kuin tässä Turku-Uusikaupunki selvityksessä. Sehän tässä onkin erikoista, että samanarvoista samanarvoiseen verrattaessa ero on noin suuri. 




> Turku - Uusikaupunki - radan sähköistyksessä ydinkysymys on, että jo tunnin vuorovälillä paikallisjunien liikennöinti tulee niin paljon edullisemmaksi, että hintaero kattaa sähköistyksen kuoletuksen.


Tämä se onkin ydinkysymys mutta johtopäätös vain on väärä. Eihän edes teidän esittämillänne luvuilla saada sähköistystä kannattavaksi, kun arvioidaan pelkän henkilöliikenteen kuluja. Tavaraliikennettä mukaan on turha laskea, koska se ei sähköistystä tarvitse eikä ole mitään takeita, että tavarajunat edes ajettaisiin sähkövetureilla, vaikka sähköistys rakennettaisiinkin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tämä se onkin ydinkysymys mutta johtopäätös vain on väärä. Eihän edes teidän esittämillänne luvuilla saada sähköistystä kannattavaksi, kun arvioidaan pelkän henkilöliikenteen kuluja.


Olisi parempi, jos viitattaisiin raportissa esitettyihin tietoihin.

Turku - Uki liikenteessä dieselliikenteen hinta on 1,84 M€/ v ja sähköliikenteen 1,28 M€/v, hintaero 0,54 M€/v.

Salo - Turku - Uki - liikenteessä dieselliikenteen hinta on 3,1 M€/ v ja sähköliikenteen 2,19 M€/v, hintaero 0,91 M€/v.

RHK:n antamilla ohjeilla (5 % korko, 30 vuotta, 25 % jäännösarvo) sähköistyksen vuosikuoletus on 0,56 M€.

Sähköistyksen ylläpito maksaa vuodessa 0,051 M€.

Vastaavasti päästökustannukset laskevat vuodessa 0,048 M€

Ottaen huomioon, että Salo-Turku-Uusikaupunki on huomattavasti todennäköisempi ja edullisempi liikenteen toteuttamistapa, on sähköistys selvästi voitollinen hanke pelkällä matkustajaliikenteellä. 




> Tavaraliikennettä mukaan on turha laskea, koska se ei sähköistystä tarvitse eikä ole mitään takeita, että tavarajunat edes ajettaisiin sähkövetureilla, vaikka sähköistys rakennettaisiinkin.


Tämä on pelkästään sinun henkilökohtainen arviosi ja sinun omaa spekulaatiotasi. Tavaraliikenteen sähköistämisessä on toki haittapuolena se, että Uuteenkaupunkiin tarvitaan päivystysveturi, mutta sen kustannuksista ei ole luotettavaa tietoa. 

Toki 1.1.2007 alkaen ei ole mitään takeita siitä, mikä yhtiö, ja millaisella käytännöllä jatkossa Turku - Uusikaupunki - tavaraliikennettä hoitaa.

----------


## PNu

> Turku - Uki liikenteessä dieselliikenteen hinta on 1,84 M€/ v ja sähköliikenteen 1,28 M€/v, hintaero 0,54 M€/v.
> 
> Salo - Turku - Uki - liikenteessä dieselliikenteen hinta on 3,1 M€/ v ja sähköliikenteen 2,19 M€/v, hintaero 0,91 M€/v.


Minä tietysti laskenkin mukaan vain Turku-Uusikaupunki radalta tulevat säästöt. Salo-Turku voidaan hoitaa sähköjunalla siinäkin tapauksessa, että Turku-Uusikaupunki on dieselvetoinen, joten Salon ja Turun välisellä kustannussäästöllä ei ole Uudenkaupungin radan sähköistyksen kannalta merkitystä.




> RHK:n antamilla ohjeilla (5 % korko, 30 vuotta, 25 % jäännösarvo) sähköistyksen vuosikuoletus on 0,56 M€.


Mitenkähän te saatte 11,5 M€ investoinnin vuosikuoletuksen painettua arvoon 0,56 M€? Käytännössähän 11,5 M€ investoinnista pelkkä 5 % korko on jo 0,575 M€.

Minä laskin, että 5 % korolla ja 30 vuoden maksuajalla saadaan lyhennettyä vain noin 8,6 M€ laina, jos vuosikuoletus on tuo 0,56 M€.

Tietysti jos 11,5 M€ investoinnista ottaa jäännösarvon 25 % heti päältä niin silloinhan jäljelle jääkin vain noin 8,6 M€ mutta ei kai sitä nyt noin lasketa? Minä olen ainakin ymmärtänyt, että kannattavuuslaskelmissa jäännösarvo on tapana diskontata lähtövuoteen eikä suinkaan vähentää suoraan päältä.

Lisäksi tiedän laskelmissanne ei ilmeisesti ole laskettu korkoa rakennusajalle, joka sekin pitäisi huomioida.




> Tämä on pelkästään sinun henkilökohtainen arviosi ja sinun omaa spekulaatiotasi. Tavaraliikenteen sähköistämisessä on toki haittapuolena se, että Uuteenkaupunkiin tarvitaan päivystysveturi, mutta sen kustannuksista ei ole luotettavaa tietoa. 
> 
> Toki 1.1.2007 alkaen ei ole mitään takeita siitä, mikä yhtiö, ja millaisella käytännöllä jatkossa Turku - Uusikaupunki - tavaraliikennettä hoitaa.


Tottakai se on vain minun omaa spekulaatiotani mutta mielestäni varsin perusteltua sellaista, koska joudut itsekin myöntämään, ettei tavaraliikenteen kustannussäästöjä pysty luotettavasti arvioimaan mm. juuri päivystysveturin tarpeen ja kilpailutuksen takia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Salo-Turku voidaan hoitaa sähköjunalla siinäkin tapauksessa, että Turku-Uusikaupunki on dieselvetoinen, joten Salon ja Turun välisellä kustannussäästöllä ei ole Uudenkaupungin radan sähköistyksen kannalta merkitystä.


Salon ja Turun välisellä kustannussäästöllä on huomattava merkitys tässä kokonaisuudessa. Me emme tässä lähteneet siitä, että paikallisjunaliikennettä toteutettaisiin vain Turku - Uusikaupunki - välille.

Jos Varsinais-Suomessa käynnistetään paikallisjunaliikenne, sitä varten on hankittava kokonaan uusi kalusto ja perustettava uusi liikennöintiyhtiö. 
VR Oy on ilmoittanut, että se ei ole tästä liikenteestä kiinnostunut. Myöskään olemassaoleva kalusto ei sovellu liikenteeseen. Dm12 on korkealattiainen ja liian pieni yksikkö. Sm1-2 ovat korkealattiaisia. Sm4 puolestaan on liian kallis yksikkö (5,5 M€ / kpl).

Perustettaessa uutta liikennöintiyhtiötä on huomattavasti edullisempaa, jos voidaan tilata yhdenlaista kalustoa ja ajaa linjoja läpikulkevina.

Yksi perusesimerkki säästöstä on se, että Uusikaupunki - Turku - liikennettä varten tarvitaan kolme vaunua (tunnin vuoroväli) eli kaksi liikennevaunua + varavaunu. Uusikaupunki - Turku - Salo - liikenteeseen tarvitaan viisi vaunua (tunnin vuoroväli) eli neljä liikennevaunua + varavaunu. Jos Uusikaupunki - Turku ja Turku - Salo ovat erilliset linjat (diesellinja ja sähkölinja), tarvitaan kummallekin kaksi liikennevaunua + varavaunu eli kuusi vaunua. Lisäksi eri linjojen kalustolle olisi eri varaosat ja huoltokäytäntö (parhaimmillaan toki kyse olisi vain siitä, että kalustotyypissä II olisi dieselmoottorit).

Tässä ehkä tilanteen ero on siinä, että tekemämme selvitys on tehty Varsinais-Suomen liitolle sitä varten, että jos paikallisjunaliikenne vapautetaan samalla tavoin kuin Ruotsissa ja Saksassa, lähdetään perustamaan paikallisjunaliikennettä ja sen liikennöintiyhtiötä Varsinais-Suomeen. Meidän tavoitteenamme on se, että tällainen liikennöintiyhtiö voi toimia mahdollisimman tehokkaasti, taloudellisesti ja houkuttelevasti. Siksi olemme suositelleet Turku - Uusikaupunki - radan sähköistystä. 

Se on Varsinais-Suomen paikallisliikenteen kokonaisuuden kannalta edullisin vaihtoehto.




> Lisäksi tiedän laskelmissanne ei ilmeisesti ole laskettu korkoa rakennusajalle, joka sekin pitäisi huomioida.


70 km rataosan sähköistäminen ei kestäne kuin muutaman kuukauden, jolloin rakennusaikainen korko on merkityksetön.




> koska joudut itsekin myöntämään, ettei tavaraliikenteen kustannussäästöjä pysty luotettavasti arvioimaan mm. juuri päivystysveturin tarpeen ja kilpailutuksen takia.


Ensisijainen syy siihen, miksi tavaraliikenteen kustannussäästöjä ei pystytä arvioimaan on se, että VR Oy ei anna mitään tietoja tavaraliikenteen liikennöintikustannuksista julkisuuteen eikä myöskään RHK:lle.

Jo tehdyt sähköistyksen kannattavuuslaskelmat on tehty siten, että VR Oy on ilmoittanut vain sähköliikenteen ja dieselliikenteen hintaeron selvitystä tehneelle konsultille. 

Matkustajaliikenteen osalta tilanne on sikäli toinen, että YTV:n korvaushinnat VR Oy:lle ovat julkista tietoa kuten myös HKL:n metron ja raitiotien kustannustiedot. Samoin julkista tietoa oli saatavissa myös muilta liikennöitsijöiltä.

----------


## PNu

> Salon ja Turun välisellä kustannussäästöllä on huomattava merkitys tässä kokonaisuudessa. Me emme tässä lähteneet siitä, että paikallisjunaliikennettä toteutettaisiin vain Turku - Uusikaupunki - välille.


En minäkään. Salo-Turku voidaan vallan hyvin ajaa vaikka Sm2-junalla. Tottakai kustannuslaskelmat saa aina näyttämään mieleiseltään, jos reunaehdot asetetaan sellaisiksi (Salosta on pakko päästä Uuteenkaupunkiin vaihdottomalla yhteydellä, kaluston on pakko olla matalalattiaista), ettei mikään muu vaihtoehto kuin oma suosikki voi järkevällä tavalla toteutettuna tulla kysymykseen.




> 70 km rataosan sähköistäminen ei kestäne kuin muutaman kuukauden, jolloin rakennusaikainen korko on merkityksetön.


Toteutuneiden sähköistysten perusteella se veisi ainakin vuoden, ennemmin kaksi.

Olisin kuitenkin toivonut, että ottaisit kantaa ennen kaikkea siihen, miten olette tämän sähköistysinvestoinnin kuoletuksen laskeneet. Se kun näyttää kaikkea muuta kuin selvältä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Salo-Turku voidaan vallan hyvin ajaa vaikka Sm2-junalla. Tottakai kustannuslaskelmat saa aina näyttämään mieleiseltään, jos reunaehdot asetetaan sellaisiksi (Salosta on pakko päästä Uuteenkaupunkiin vaihdottomalla yhteydellä, kaluston on pakko olla matalalattiaista), ettei mikään muu vaihtoehto kuin oma suosikki voi järkevällä tavalla toteutettuna tulla kysymykseen.


Uudenkaupungin suunnan kuntien selkeä kanta oli, että junayhteyden tulisi jatkua Turusta itään, mm. Turun Kupittaan työpaikka-alueelle sekä Salon työpaikka-alueille. Turun seutuliikenteessä ollaan lisäksi havaittu, että matkustajat (= lipputulot) lisääntyvät 15% jos linja jatkuu Turun keskustan läpi.

Jos nykypäivänä toteutetaan uutta joukkoliikennettä, kaluston on syytä olla matalalattiaista monistakin syistä (esteettömyyys, lastenvaunut, raskaat kuormat, pysäkkiajat).  

Koska VR Oy ei ole kiinnostunut Varsinais-Suomen liikenteestä, ei sen omistaman kaluston varaan ole syytä laskea. On tuntematon suure, millä kustannuksilla Sm2 - junien lattia laskettaisiin liitevaunun eteisten väliltä matalalle.

Toisekseen, tässähän on nyt kysymys ensisijaisesti siitä, että koska sinun mielestäsi sähköistys on huono ja kannattamaton, keksit vastaperusteluja sille, miksi meidän perusteemme sähköistykselle ovat pätemättömiä.

Pääsyy sille, miksi olemme ehdottaneet Turku - Uusikaupunki-radan sähköistystä on se, että Varsinais-Suomen paikallisjunaliikenne tulee edullisemmaksi toteuttaa kun voidaan hankkia yhtenäinen kalusto ja ajaa läpikulkevia linjoja. Toinen syy on se, että sähköistetyn liikenteen kustannustaso on jo pelkästään Turku - Uki - välillä niin paljon dieselliikennettä edullisempaa, että se vastaa sähköistyksen kuoletusta (RHK:n antamien tietojen ja laskukaavojen perusteella).

Tarkoitus on siis toteuttaa liikenne yhteiskunnan kannalta edullisimmalla ja parhaiten palvelevalla tavalla. Sekö tässä on ongelma?

Investointi- ja rahoituslaskelmat on tehnyt Antero Alku, jota voisi pyytää niistä vastaamaan.

----------


## PNu

> Uudenkaupungin suunnan kuntien selkeä kanta oli, että junayhteyden tulisi jatkua Turusta itään, mm. Turun Kupittaan työpaikka-alueelle sekä Salon työpaikka-alueille.


Ja niinhän se jatkuukin, vaikka Uusikaupunki-Turku ajettaisiin kiskobussilla ja Turku-Salo sähköjunalla. Vaihto voidaan järjestää Turussa täysin vaivattomasti ohjaamalla junat samalle tai vierekkäisille raiteille.

Vaihdollisesta yhteydestä on lisäksi se olennainen hyöty, etteivät Rantaradan valitettavan yleiset liikennehäiriöt automaattisesti sekoita Uudenkaupungin radan paikallisliikennettä, joka suoria yhteyksiä käytettäessä tapahtuisi väistämättä.




> Jos nykypäivänä toteutetaan uutta joukkoliikennettä, kaluston on syytä olla matalalattiaista monistakin syistä (esteettömyyys, lastenvaunut, raskaat kuormat, pysäkkiajat).


Mutta eihän matalalattiakaluston käyttö ole millään lailla poissuljettua, vaikka Uusikaupunki-Turku ajettaisiin kiskobussilla ja Turku-Salo sähköjunilla. Molemmat voivat olla matalalattiaisia. 

Matalalattiakalustoa vaadittaessa saadaan vain liikenteen aloittamisen kynnys nousemaan korkeammaksi, koska sopivaa kalustoa ei Suomessa tällä hetkellä ole kallista Sm4-junaa lukuunottamatta mutta korkealattiaista kalustoa löytyisi kyllä.




> Koska VR Oy ei ole kiinnostunut Varsinais-Suomen liikenteestä, ei sen omistaman kaluston varaan ole syytä laskea.


VR kyllä kiinnostuu jo poliitikot niin haluavat. VR on edelleen kokonaan valtion omistama. Jos taas poliittista halua raideliikenteeseen satsaamiseen ei löydy niin silloin tällä teidänkään suunnitelmallanne ei ole mitään toteutumismahdollisuuksia.

Minun lähtökohtana tottakai onkin, että kalustoa ostetaan kerralla suurempia määriä ja koko valtakunnan tarpeita varten. Siinä olet varmasti oikeassa, että teidän ehdotuksenne on kaikkein taloudellisin, jos tarkoituksena on hankkia vain 2-4 vaunun sarja, joka eroaisi täysin muualla Suomessa käytetystä. Minä en näin pieniin tilaussarjoihin siirtymistä ajatellutkaan, koska en näe sellaisia mielekkääksi.




> Toisekseen, tässähän on nyt kysymys ensisijaisesti siitä, että koska sinun mielestäsi sähköistys on huono ja kannattamaton, keksit vastaperusteluja sille, miksi meidän perusteemme sähköistykselle ovat pätemättömiä.


Kai se nyt on kannattamaton, kun teidän raportistanne näkee suoraan, ettei sähkökäyttöisillä paikallisjunilla saavutettava kustannussäästö Turku-Uusikaupunki radalla kata sähköistyksen rakentamista- ja ylläpitokuluja. Näin siitäkin huolimatta, että sähköistyksen rakentamiskulut on arvioitu noin 20 % pienemmiksi kuin muilla vastaavilla radoilla.

Lisäksi kritiikkini teidän laskentatapaanne kohtaan on harvinaisen perusteltua. Onhan se nyt omituista, että Turku-Uusikaupunki radan sähköistystä perustellaan Turku-Salo radan sähköliikenteen kustannussäästöillä, vaikka ne toteutuvat joka tapauksessa. 

Yhtä outoa on Turku-Uusikaupunki radan tavaraliikenteen säästöjen varaan laskeminen, kun niiden toteutumisesta ei taasen ole minkäänlaisia takeita.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ja niinhän se jatkuukin, vaikka Uusikaupunki-Turku ajettaisiin kiskobussilla ja Turku-Salo sähköjunalla. Vaihto voidaan järjestää Turussa täysin vaivattomasti ohjaamalla junat samalle tai vierekkäisille raiteille.


Tästä seuraa useita ongelmia:
Turun asemalla tarvitaan lisää raidekapasiteettia koska pysähtyviä ja kääntyviä junia on enemmän.Kokemus 15% suuremmista matkustajamääristä on linjoilta, joissa vaihtomahdollisuus on Kauppatorilla ja laadultaan vastaava kuin esittämäsi. Eli käytännössä esittämälläsi järjestelyllä matkustajamäärä vähenisi noin 15%Molempien junien kulkusuunta täytyy kääntää Turussa. Tästä seuraa RHK:n mukaan 4 minuutin viive.Esittämässäsi mallissa liikennehäiriöt vaikuttavat vakavammin liikennöintiin kuin jos juna jatkaa suoraan. Liikennehäiriötilanteessa matkustajien siirtyminen sekä kääntö vaikuttaisi enemmän kuin pelkän viivästyksen verran. Jatkoyhteyshän odottaa myöhässä olevaa junaa.


> Matalalattiakalustoa vaadittaessa saadaan vain liikenteen aloittamisen kynnys nousemaan korkeammaksi, koska sopivaa kalustoa ei Suomessa tällä hetkellä ole kallista Sm4-junaa lukuunottamatta mutta korkealattiaista kalustoa löytyisi kyllä.


Suomessa ei ole tässä esitettyyn liikenteeseen soveltuvaa uutta kalustoa. Dm12 on liian pieni, Sm4 liian kallis. Sm 1-2 soveltuisi tilapäisratkaisuna toki Turku-Salo ja Turku-Loimaa - väleille. Mutta miksi toteuttaa tilapäisratkaisua kun pysyvä saadaan samalla vaivalla ja todennäköisesti samoin kustannuksin.

Kalustoa saadaan noin kahden vuoden toimitusajalla ja tarvittaessa edullisella leasing-rahoituksella joko kalustotoimittajalta. Pääomakustannukset päivää kohden ovat samat vanhalla tai uudella kalustolla. Muut liikenteen vaatimat toimenpiteet (organisaation perustaminen, uusien pysäkkien rakentaminen jne) vievät oman aikansa. 




> VR kyllä kiinnostuu jo poliitikot niin haluavat. VR on edelleen kokonaan valtion omistama. Jos taas poliittista halua raideliikenteeseen satsaamiseen ei löydy niin silloin tällä teidänkään suunnitelmallanne ei ole mitään toteutumismahdollisuuksia.


Hah hah!

Etkö ole lainkaan seurannut eri ratojen lakkautuskeskustelua? VR Oy edellyttää poliitikkojen ehdottamasta uudesta liikenteestä (tai nykyisen liikenteen säilyttämisestä) aina lisätukea eikä rationalisoi toimintaansa.

VR Oy:n kustannusrakenne on tässä ehdotetun liikenteen kannalta toivoton. Ei ole mitään mieltä ryhtyä maksamaan yhteiskunnan tukea noin 1 M€ / v / junayksikkö (VR Oy:n nykyinen tukipyyntö Hanko-Karjaa ja Kouvola-Kotka-liikenteestä).

Tässä asiassa tilanteen ratkaisee se, tuleeko EU:n joukkoliikennepalveluasetusesitys voimaan, jolloin Varsinais-Suomen kunnat voivat kilpailuttaa paikallisjunaliikenteen. Selvitys on tehty tätä tilannetta varten.

Tietystikin toivon, että asetusesitys tulee voimaan. Sitähän ovat tähän asti vastustaneet lähinnä vain Suomi ja Ranska. Käsittääkseni Suomessa se närästää tällä hetkellä vain Linja-autoliittoa, koska VR Oy ei ole kannanotoissaan asetusesitystä kritisoinut.




> Siinä olet varmasti oikeassa, että teidän ehdotuksenne on kaikkein taloudellisin, jos tarkoituksena on hankkia vain 2-4 vaunun sarja, joka eroaisi täysin muualla Suomessa käytetystä.


Asia ei muutu juuri miksikään siitä, vaikka kyseessä olisi laajempikin liikennöintialue. Varsinais-Suomessa tarvittaisiin kuitenkin erillinen varakalusto ja päivittäishuollot sekä diesel- että sähkökalustoa varten. Suuremmasta toiminnan laajuudesta olisi hyötyä lähinnä suurien määräaikais- ja kolarihuoltojen kannalta.




> Kai se nyt on kannattamaton, kun teidän raportistanne näkee suoraan, ettei sähkökäyttöisillä paikallisjunilla saavutettava kustannussäästö Turku-Uusikaupunki radalla kata sähköistyksen rakentamista- ja ylläpitokuluja.


Pelkässä Turku - Uki liikenteessä säästön ja investoinnin ero on marginaalinen. Ylläpitokulut vastaavat päästöjen laskennallisia säästöjä. 
Salo - Turku - Uusikaupunki - liikenteessä (joka on todennäköisin toteutumisvaihtoehto) säästöt ovat huomattavasti suuremmat.




> Onhan se nyt omituista, että Turku-Uusikaupunki radan sähköistystä perustellaan Turku-Salo radan sähköliikenteen kustannussäästöillä, vaikka ne toteutuvat joka tapauksessa.


Et mitä ilmeisimmin tunne lainkaan joukkoliikenteen liikennöintikäytäntöjä ja kustannusrakennetta?

Jos pitkää linjaa voidaan liikennöidä samalla kalustolla päästä päähän, se on luonnollisesti selvästi edullisempaa kuin se, että linjan eri osissa käytetään eri kalustoa. Syitä on tässä ketjussa käyty moneen kertaan läpi.

Jos Turku - Uusikaupunki sähköistetään, siitä saavutettavat kustannussäästöt ovat nimenomaan laajempi kokonaisuus huomioiden investointia suuremmat.

Pelkässä Turku - Uusikaupunki - liikenteessä ne ovat samaa luokkaa kuin investointi, liikennekokonaisuudessa Salo - Turku - Uusikaupunki merkittävästi suuremmat.

----------


## PNu

> Tästä seuraa useita ongelmia:
> Turun asemalla tarvitaan lisää raidekapasiteettia koska pysähtyviä ja kääntyviä junia on enemmän.


Ei vaan raidekapasiteettia tarvitaan vähemmän, koska Uudestakaupungista ja Salosta tulevat junat voivat käyttää samaakin raidetta mutta tämä ei onnistu suorilla yhteyksillä, jos kohtaus joudutaan suorittamaan Turussa.




> Kokemus 15% suuremmista matkustajamääristä on linjoilta, joissa vaihtomahdollisuus on Kauppatorilla ja laadultaan vastaava kuin esittämäsi.


Mutta mikään ei takaa, että vastaava pätisi junaan. Bussista toiseen vaihtaminen on paljon monimutkaisempaa, koska pitää tuntea linjakartat, pysäkkien sijainnit jne. Ymmärrettävästi se ei silloin houkuttele.




> Molempien junien kulkusuunta täytyy kääntää Turussa. Tästä seuraa RHK:n mukaan 4 minuutin viive.


Ajattelinkin, että järjestelmä palvelee myös kaukoliikenteen matkustajia. Silloin Turkuun on joka tapauksessa varattava paikallisjunille muutaman minuutin pysähdys, jotta vaihtoyhteydet eri suuntiin toimisivat.




> Esittämässäsi mallissa liikennehäiriöt vaikuttavat vakavammin liikennöintiin kuin jos juna jatkaa suoraan. Liikennehäiriötilanteessa matkustajien siirtyminen sekä kääntö vaikuttaisi enemmän kuin pelkän viivästyksen verran. Jatkoyhteyshän odottaa myöhässä olevaa junaa.


Eivät todellakaan vaikuta, koska Uudenkaupungin liikenne voidaan poikkeustilanteessa hoitaa Rantaradan liikenteestä riippumattomasti. Jatkoyhteys tietysti odottaa pienet myöhästymiset mutta suurissa myöhästymistapauksissa vaihtavat matkustajat tulevat perille seuraavalla vuorolla eikä kaikkien tarvitse kärsiä.    




> Dm12 on liian pieni


Sepä on merkillistä, että Dm12 on jo heti kättelyssä liian pieni, vaikka radalla ei ole tällä hetkellä henkilöliikennettä lainkaan. Mitäpä, jos ensin liikennöidään rataa vaikka parin vuoden koeaika Dm12-vaunuilla ja sen jälkeen mietitään muita ratkaisuja, jos yleisöryntäyksen todetaan tapahtuneen?




> Sm 1-2 soveltuisi tilapäisratkaisuna toki Turku-Salo ja Turku-Loimaa - väleille. Mutta miksi toteuttaa tilapäisratkaisua kun pysyvä saadaan samalla vaivalla ja todennäköisesti samoin kustannuksin.


Sm1-2 saadaan muutaman vuoden kuluttua käytännössä ilmaiseksi, kun uudet junat tulevat YTV-liikenteeseen. Tilapäisratkaisun toteuttaminen on järkevää, koska tappioita ei juuri tule, vaikka matkustajaennusteet ja toiveajatukset eivät käytännössä toteutuisi. Tämä on erityisen merkittävää, koska tilapäisratkaisu ei aiheuttaisi lisäkustannuksia juuri lainkaan eli se ei sulje pois muiden vaihtoehtojen toteuttamista tulevaisuudessa.




> Etkö ole lainkaan seurannut eri ratojen lakkautuskeskustelua? VR Oy edellyttää poliitikkojen ehdottamasta uudesta liikenteestä (tai nykyisen liikenteen säilyttämisestä) aina lisätukea eikä rationalisoi toimintaansa.


Ai niinkös se onkin, että eduskunnan tulee lain mukaan nauttia VR:n johdon luottamusta eikä valtio-omisteisen VR:n johdon eduskunnan luottamusta?




> Asia ei muutu juuri miksikään siitä, vaikka kyseessä olisi laajempikin liikennöintialue. Varsinais-Suomessa tarvittaisiin kuitenkin erillinen varakalusto ja päivittäishuollot sekä diesel- että sähkökalustoa varten.


Tietysti se muuttuu, koska kaluston hankintahinta putoaa suurilla tilausmäärillä ja suuret huollot voidaan toteuttaa edullisemmin. 

Dieselkäyttöisen varakaluston vastapainoksi sähkökäyttöistä varakalustoa tarvitaan vastaavasti vähemmän tai sitä ei välttämättä tarvita lainkaan. Dieseljuna kun voi tilapäisesti tuurata myös sähköradalla. Erittäin hyödyllinen ominaisuus myös sähköratavaurioita ajatellen. 

Päivittäishuollot eivät ole ongelma. Samanlaisella harjalla sitä voi jynssätä niin diesel- kuin sähköjunaakin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Edellisen vastauksen ensimmäisiin kohtiin voi vain vastata kahdella toteamuksella:
Huomioitu jo suunnitelmassa, lueEi pidä paikkaansa, katso perustelut aiemmin.


> Ai niinkös se onkin, että eduskunnan tulee lain mukaan nauttia VR:n johdon luottamusta eikä valtio-omisteisen VR:n johdon eduskunnan luottamusta?


Ainakin SDP:hen kuuluvan liikenneministerin tulee nauttia VR Oy:n luottamusta. Tämä on tullut mm. Kemijärven ja Savon yöjunakeskusteluissa selväksi.

VR Oy toimii monopolin turvin kuin "valtio valtiossa". 




> Sepä on merkillistä, että Dm12 on jo heti kättelyssä liian pieni, vaikka radalla ei ole tällä hetkellä henkilöliikennettä lainkaan. Mitäpä, jos ensin liikennöidään rataa vaikka parin vuoden koeaika Dm12-vaunuilla ja sen jälkeen mietitään muita ratkaisuja, jos yleisöryntäyksen todetaan tapahtuneen?


Dm 12 - vaunun yksikkökoko on niin pieni, että se ei riitä aamu/iltaruuhkan kysyntään. Dm12 on nykyisin käytössä yhteysväleillä, joilla ei juuri ole päivittäistä työ- tai koulumatkaliikennettä, joka Turku - Uki välillä olisi pääosa liikenteestä.

Toinen ongelma koon pienuudessa on se, että liikenteestä ei saa kannattavaa. Tämä johtuu samasta asiasta kuin se, että Turun, Tampereen ja Helsingin lipunhinnalla muu kuin teli- tai nivelbussilinja ei voi olla kannattava. Liian pienessä yksikössä lipputulot eivät riitä kattamaan kuljettajan kuluja.

Jos tavoitteena on itsekannattava liikenne nykyisillä lipunhinnoilla, Dm 12 on liian pieni yksikkö. 

Dm 12 - koeajoilla on turha spekuloida, koska VR Oy ei ole halukas ko. liikennettä liikennöimään.




> Tietysti se muuttuu, koska kaluston hankintahinta putoaa suurilla tilausmäärillä ja suuret huollot voidaan toteuttaa edullisemmin.


Kaluston suuri hankintasarja tietysti laskee kustannuksia. Mutta se ei muuta paikallisesti tarvittavan kaluston määrää oleellisesti. 

Tietenkin on paras vaihtoehto, jos kalustoa hankitaan samasta sarjasta useampaan käyttöön, esimerkiksi eri puolille Suomea.




> Päivittäishuollot eivät ole ongelma. Samanlaisella harjalla sitä voi jynssätä niin diesel- kuin sähköjunaakin.


Dieseljuna tarvitsee myös polttoainehuollon, jota sähköjuna ei tarvitse. Myös moottorin tarkistuksiin ym. tarvitaan resursseja. Sähköjuna on oleellisesti "huoltovapaampi" kuin dieseljuna joka on myös yksi syy sähkökäytön edullisuuteen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämä johtuu samasta asiasta kuin se, että Turun, Tampereen ja Helsingin lipunhinnalla muu kuin teli- tai nivelbussilinja ei voi olla kannattava.


HKL:llä on kuitenkin voitollisia 2-akselisilla busseilla ajettavia linjoja.

----------


## PNu

> Ainakin SDP:hen kuuluvan liikenneministerin tulee nauttia VR Oy:n luottamusta.


Sehän juuri kertoo, että ongelma on poliitikkojen tahdon puutteessa, kuten edellä totesin. 




> Dm 12 - vaunun yksikkökoko on niin pieni, että se ei riitä aamu/iltaruuhkan kysyntään.


Kun lähtötilanne on nykyinen eli 0 matkustajaa niin matka on kovin pitkä, että saadaan edes yksi Dm12 täyteen. Mutta jos tämä onnistuu niin mikäs sen parempaa. Silloin otetaan käyttöön liitevaunu, toinen Dm12 tai hankitaan suurempia moottorivaunuja. En ole kuullut, että tähän mennessä Suomessa olisi yhtäkään junavuoroa lakkautettu liian suuren kysynnän takia. Päinvastaisia esimerkkejä löytyy kyllä.




> Dieseljuna tarvitsee myös polttoainehuollon, jota sähköjuna ei tarvitse. Myös moottorin tarkistuksiin ym. tarvitaan resursseja.


Ja ne resurssit löytyvät jo nyt ja tulevat säilymään, koska Turussa tarvitaan joka tapauksessa myös dieselvetureita.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tässä keskustelussa näkyy kinastellun pari päivää asioista, joita toinen osapuoli ei tunnu tuntevan tai ymmärtävän. Liikennetekniikan ja -talouden opettaminen keskustelupalstalla on liian haastava tehtävä, joten en minäkään siihen ryhdy.

PNu:lle sanon, että jos epäilet RHK:n laskelmia ratojen sähköistyshinnoista, käänny RHK:n puoleen ja moiti niitä, jotka siellä kustannuksia laskevat. Mikko Laaksonen ja minä emme ole emmekä voi olla niistä vastuussa, ja meidän on turha käyttää aikaa niiden selvittämiseen sinulle tällä foorumilla. Omasta puolestani voin sanoa, ettei minulla ole mitään syytä epäillä RHK:ssa kustannuksia laskeneiden henkilöiden työn pätevyyttä sen perusteella, mitä itse tiedän laskelmien taustoista.

Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö on antanut ohjeet siitä, miten he hankkeiden toteutuspäätöksiä tekevänä virastona haluavat kannattavuuksia laskettavan. Jos et hyväksy sitä laskentatapaa, jonka LVM edellyttää ja ohjeistaa, käänny LVM:n puoleen. Älä moiti meitä siitä, että laskemme kuten ministeriö edellyttää.

En aio opettaa tällä keskustelupalstalla LVM:n laskentatapaa. Siitä löytyy kyllä ohjeet laskentakaavoineen LVM:stä. Jos olet sitä mieltä, että kaavat ovat vääriä tai metodi muuten virheellinen, kehoitan sinua vakuuttamaan LVM:n virkamiehet tästä asiasta, ja voit yrittää sitten saada omat laskentatapasi LVM:n ohjeiksi. Jos siinä onnistut, sitten meidän on tulevaisuudessa laskettava sinun tavallasi. Sitä ennen noudatamme nyt voimassa olevaa LVM:n ohjetta.

VR Oy:n, ministeriön ja poliitikkojen suhteesta emme myöskään Mikko Laaksosen kanssa voi olla vastuussa. Uudenkaupungin radan henkilöliikenne päättyi, ja sen uudelleen aloittaminen on kaatunut useasti siihen tapaan, jolla VR Oy toimii ja laskee liikenteen hinnan. Näistä laskelmista ei ole tiedossa kuin vain tulokset. Kaikki muu pysyy liikesalaisuuden perusteella VR Oy:n sisäisenä tietona. Ei ole kuitenkaan vaikea laskea, että Dm12:n tapaisella raskaalla moottorivaunulla liikennettä on mahdoton saada millään oletuksilla kannattavaksi. Dm12 vastaa kapasiteetiltaan linja-autoa, mutta sen ylläpito- ja liikennöintikustannukset ovat noin 2-kertaiset linja-autoon nähden. Mutta ei Uudenkaupungin radan henkilöliikennettä saa kannattavaksi myöskään modernimmalla ja taloudellisemma dieselkalustolla.

Uutta meidän tekemissämme selvityksissä on liikennöintikustannusten arviointi kaupunkiliikenteen toimintatavan ja kustannstason mukaisesti. Sellainen arviointi on mahdollista, koska toisin kuin VR Oy:n tapauksessa, tästä on tietoja julkisesti saatavilla. Toki niitä on osattava käyttää, se on sitten ammattitaitoa.

Raportti sisältää riittävästi tietoa, jopa enemmän kuin monet muut vastaavat raportit. Se on kiertänyt useilla lausunnoilla. Sinä PNu olet ainoa, jonka mielestä siinä on suunnilleen kaikki väärin. Teen siitä omat johtopäätökseni ja jätän tämän keskustelun ansaitsemaansa arvoon.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei ole kuitenkaan vaikea laskea, että Dm12:n tapaisella raskaalla moottorivaunulla liikennettä on mahdoton saada millään oletuksilla kannattavaksi. Dm12 vastaa kapasiteetiltaan linja-autoa, mutta sen ylläpito- ja liikennöintikustannukset ovat noin 2-kertaiset linja-autoon nähden. Mutta ei Uudenkaupungin radan henkilöliikennettä saa kannattavaksi myöskään modernimmalla ja taloudellisemma dieselkalustolla.


Nyt heräsi yksi kysymys säästöjen laskennasta: Jos dieselliikennöinti ei ole itsekannattavaa, eihän vain sähköliikenteen säästöjä ole laskettu sekä sähköistyksen kuoletukseen että liikenteen kannattavuuteen?

Yritän selventää esimerkillä, mitä tarkoitan. Luvut sinänsä vedän hatusta:
Dieselliikenteen kulut vuodessa ovat 10 Me ja tulot 8 Me. Dieselliikenne tuottaa siis tappiota 2 Me.Sähköliikenteen kulut vudessa ovat 8 Me ja tulot 8 Me. Sähköliikenne on siis itsekannattavaa.Sähköistyksen investointi on 33 Me, joten 6 % tuotto-odotus vuodessa on 2 Me. Koska sähköliikenne on 2 Me halvempaa kuin   dieselliikenne, investointi on kannattava.Näinhän ei voida laskea, koska esimerkissäni sähköliikenteen säästöt on laskettu sekä liikenteen itsekannattavuuteen sekä sähköistysinvestoinnin kuoletukseen. Jotta sähköistysinvestointi olisi kannattava sekä liikennöinti itsekannattavaa, pitäisi sähköistyksen säästöjen siis olla 4 Me.

Eli onko selvityksessä sekä sähköistysinvestointi kannattava että liikenne itsekannattavaa, vai vain jompi kumpi?

----------


## PNu

> Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö on antanut ohjeet siitä, miten he hankkeiden toteutuspäätöksiä tekevänä virastona haluavat kannattavuuksia laskettavan. Jos et hyväksy sitä laskentatapaa, jonka LVM edellyttää ja ohjeistaa, käänny LVM:n puoleen.


Ei kannata hikeentyä. Tehän itse pyysitte kommentteja selvityksestänne, joten kai niitä oli lupa esittää? Olen toivonut täsmennyksiä ainoastaan tähän sähköistyskysymykseen, koska sitä ei ole perusteltu selvityksessä kovin tarkasti ja lopputulokset näyttävät osittain ristiriitaisilta joidenkin muiden selvitysten kanssa.

Erityisen ongelmalliseksi asian tekee se, ettei lähdeluettelossa ole viittausta siihen RHK:n tekemään Turku-Uusikaupunki sähköistysselvitykseen, johon vetoatte. Nyt lukija jää väkisinkin miettimään, mihin laskelmat lopultakin perustuvat ja onko moista sähköistysselvitystä oikeasti edes olemassa?

Olisin myös toivonut, että esittäisit ne laskelmat, joilla olet ilmoitettuun vuosikuoletukseen 0,56 M€ päätynyt. En ymmärrä miksi niitä ei voisi esittää? Olettaisin, että nöyrällä asenteella saisi selvitykselle paljon paremmin vastakaikua kuin ylimielisellä.

Jos olet kuitenkin liian ujo laskelmasi esittämään niin sitten minä esitän näkemykseni, miten ymmärsin sinun tehneen. Mikäli olet oikeasti laskenut eri tavalla niin syyttänet kuitenkin vain itseäsi, kun et kerran suostunut laskelmiasi paljastamaan.

Eli olet päätynyt vuosikuoletukseen 0,56 M€ ottamalla 11,5 M€ investointikuluista suoraan 25 % jäännösarvon pois eli 2,875 M€. Jäljelle jääneestä 8,625 M€ osuudesta on sitten laskettu vuosikuoletus 30 vuoden maksuajalla ja 5 % korolla. Tämä tekee juuri tuon 0,56 M€.

Kuitenkin LVM:n ohjeessa (liite 2) sekä RHK:n ohjeessa (luku 4.3.3) käsketään diskontata jäännösarvo investoinnin alkuhetkeen. Tuolla kaavalla minä saan alkuhetken jäännösarvoksi noin 0,665 M€ eli paljon vähemmän kuin 2,875 M€. Lisäksi oletan, ettei laskuissa ole mukana myöskään korkoa investoinnin rakennusajalle, joka niin LVM:n kuin RHK:n ohjeenkin mukaan pitäisi myös huomioida.




> Raportti sisältää riittävästi tietoa, jopa enemmän kuin monet muut vastaavat raportit. Se on kiertänyt useilla lausunnoilla. Sinä PNu olet ainoa, jonka mielestä siinä on suunnilleen kaikki väärin.


Kyseenalaistin kylläkin vain tämän sähköistyskysymyksen enkä koko raporttia mutta ehkäpä tämä kertoo, ettei kukaan muu ole vaivautunut ko. kohtaa selvityksessä tarkemmin lukemaan. Selvityksen tekijänä lienet onnellinen, että minä olen sentään antanut työllesi arvoa ja malttanut lukea sen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt heräsi yksi kysymys säästöjen laskennasta: Jos dieselliikennöinti ei ole itsekannattavaa, eihän vain sähköliikenteen säästöjä ole laskettu sekä sähköistyksen kuoletukseen että liikenteen kannattavuuteen?


Lasket aivan oikein, mutta tässä tullaan periaatteelliseen kysymykseen siitä, kuuluuko liikenteen kattaa kaikki väylän kulut vai ei.

Jos ajatellaan, että lipputulojen pitää kattaa liikennöintikustannusten lisäksi sähköistyskustannus, voidaan kysyä, miksi sen ei pidä kattaa sitten myös radan muutakin rakentamiskustannusta. Näinhän oli VR:n virastoaikana: Virasto-VR sai lipputulot, mutta maksoi itse radanrakentamisen ja sähköistyksen, jos tehtiin sähkörata. Tästä kuitenkin aika ajoin lipsuttiin, ja reippaastikin. Esimerkiksi Martinlaakson radasta Helsinki ja Vantaa maksoivat 70 %, eivätkä koskaan ole saanet VR:ltä mitään.

EU:ssa ja Suomessa on voimassa nykyään se periaate, että väylän maksaa yhteiskunta. Väylän käytöstä peritään maksua, jonka ajatellaan vastaavan käytöstä aiheutuvaa kulutusta. Sama periaate on voimassa sekä rautateillä että tieliikenteessä.

Rautateillä tätä korvausta maksetaan ratamaksun ja rataveron muodossa. Dieselvedon korvaus on suurempi. Perusteena on ympäristöhaitta.

Sähköistyksen kannattavuutta valtio (LVM, RHK ja Eduskunta) arvioi yhteiskuntataloudellisen hyödyn laskennalla. Osa tätä hyötyä on liikennöitsijälle aiheutuva hyöty, siis liikennöitsijän säästö sähkön käytöstä suhteessa dieselkäyttöön. Mutta lisäksi lasketaan muita tekijöitä, kuten ympäristöhaitta. Ja lopputulos on, että yhteiskunta sitten maksaa, jotta liikennöitsijä voi säästää - kuten arvioitkin.

Miksi se menee näin? Samasta syystä, kun rakennetaan paljon muutakin. Yhteiskunnan infrastruktuuri on hyvinvoinnin ja toimeentulon edellytys. Valtio, jossa on korkeatasoinen sähköistetty rataverkko pärjä paremmin. Valtio haluaa tukea hyviä liikkumismahdollisuuksia ja mm. joukkoliikennettä. Viime kädessä nämä ovat poliittisia päätöksiä, joista sitten poliittisesti myös kiistellään. Vaihtoehto Uudenkaupungin radan sähköistykselle esimerkiksi on käyttää 11,5 miljoonaa 8-tien muuttamiseksi moottoritieksi. Tai kokonaan johonkin muuhun valtion loputtomissa menoissa.

Jos asiaa halutaan verrata johonkin, niin aivan sama tilanne on mm. Rovaniemen sähköistyksessä. Valtio maksoi, VR Oy hyötyi omien kustannustensa alenemisena. Oikorata Lahteen maksoi luokkaa 300 Me. VR Oy hyötyy, kun matka lyhenee ja kustannukset lyhenevät, ja VR Oy uskoo vielä saavansa lisää lipputuloja. Hankkeiden perusteluista suuri osa on ollut VR Oy:n kustannussäästöjä, joiden toteutumiseksi valtio on käyttänyt rahaa.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Lasket aivan oikein, mutta tässä tullaan periaatteelliseen kysymykseen siitä, kuuluuko liikenteen kattaa kaikki väylän kulut vai ei.


Ei tällä ole mitään tekemistä tuollaisen kysymyksen kanssa. Jos halutaan vertailla kahta vaihtoehtoa niin lähtökohtana ei voi olla, että toisen väyläkuluihin laitetaan verorahoista esim. 20 Me ja toisen 30 Me ja sitten jälkimmäisen katsotaan olevan edullisempi sillä perusteella, että liikennöintikuluissa säästettäisiin 8 Me.

Nyt näyttää siltä, että teidän laskelmissanne on ainakin seuraavia omituisuuksia:

Sähköliikenteen säästöt on laskettu mukaan kahteen kertaan.

Turku-Uusikaupunki sähköistystä perustellaan Salo-Turku radalla saavutettavilla säästöillä, vaikka ne toteutuisivat ainakin suurimmaksi osaksi joka tapauksessa.

Perusteena käytetään tavaraliikenteessä saavutettavia säästöjä, vaikka vaihtotöiden takia on erittäin todennäköistä, että tavaraliikenne hoidettaisiin joko kokonaan tai osittain dieselvetureilla.

Vuosikuoletus on laskelman mukaan 0,56 M€, vaikka pelkkä 5 % korko 11,5 M€ investoinnista tekisi jo 0,575 M€. Siksi on syytä epäillä, että jäännösarvo on laskettu liian suureksi ja rakennusaikaiset korot unohdettu.

Investointikustannukset on arvioitu noin 20 % pienemmiksi, kuin vastaavissa muissa sähköistyksissä. Vastuu on kuulemma RHK:n mutta lähdeluettelosta ei löydy viitettä sellaiseen RHK:n tekemään laskelmaan, jossa Turku-Uusikaupunki radan kustannukset esitettäisiin. Myöskään tekijäluettelossa ei mainita laskelman tekijää. Lukijalle tietojen varmentaminen on siis tehty mahdollisimman hankalaksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sähköliikenteen säästöt on laskettu mukaan kahteen kertaan.


Ei ole. On eri asia arvioida henkilöliikenteen kannattavuutta ja radan sähköistyksen kannattavuutta.




> Turku-Uusikaupunki sähköistystä perustellaan Salo-Turku radalla saavutettavilla säästöillä, vaikka ne toteutuisivat ainakin suurimmaksi osaksi joka tapauksessa.


Ei perustella, vaan vertailemalla Uudenkaupungin radan henkilö- ja tavaraliikennettä diesel- ja sähkövedolla. Asia on esitetty sivuilla 29 ja 30.




> Perusteena käytetään tavaraliikenteessä saavutettavia säästöjä, vaikka vaihtotöiden takia on erittäin todennäköistä, että tavaraliikenne hoidettaisiin joko kokonaan tai osittain dieselvetureilla.


Tavaraliikenteessä välillä Turku - Uudenkaupungin asema saavutetaan säästöjä siirtymällä dieselvedosta sähkövetoon.




> Vuosikuoletus on laskelman mukaan 0,56 M, vaikka pelkkä 5 % korko 11,5 M investoinnista tekisi jo 0,575 M. Siksi on syytä epäillä, että jäännösarvo on laskettu liian suureksi ja rakennusaikaiset korot unohdettu.


LVM:n edellyttämä nykyarvomenetelmä on eri asia kuin laskea 5 % investoinnin hinnasta. Nykyarvomenetelmän laskentaehdot ovat näkyvissä sivulla 29. Nykyarvomenetelmällä hanke on kannattava, kun nykyarvoon diskontatut hyödyt ja jäännösarvo ovat suuremmat kuin aiheutuneet kulut. Annuiteetti puolestaan on eri asia kuin nykyarvolaskelma.




> Investointikustannukset on arvioitu noin 20 % pienemmiksi, kuin vastaavissa muissa sähköistyksissä.


Rataosakohtaista arviota ei ole tehty tilastoarvoilla, vaan kyseisen rataosan tämänhetkisen tilan perusteella. Tämä on selvitetty jo muutaman kerran tässä ketjussa.




> Vastuu on kuulemma RHK:n mutta lähdeluettelosta ei löydy viitettä sellaiseen RHK:n tekemään laskelmaan, jossa Turku-Uusikaupunki radan kustannukset esitettäisiin.


Uudenkaupungin radan sähköistyskustannukset on julkaistu ensimmäisen kerran tässä raportissa, joten niihin ei voi viitata viittaamalla johonkin muuhun painettuun lähteeseen.




> Myöskään tekijäluettelossa ei mainita laskelman tekijää.


Menee vähän turhan monimutkaiseksi ryhtyä erittelemään, kuka on laskenut minkäkin laskun ja kirjoittanut kunkin selostuksen lauseen. Raportista vastuulliset ovat näkyvissä samalla tavalla kuin muissakin Suomessa tehdyissä töissä.




> Lukijalle tietojen varmentaminen on siis tehty mahdollisimman hankalaksi.


Ei ole tehty. Tiedot on julkaistu samalla tavalla kuin esim. RHK:n omassa jatkosähköistysraportissa. Liikennöintikustannusten laskennassa käytettävät tiedot ovat henkilöliikenteen osalta raportissa, ja kustannukset voi laskea itse. Tavaraliikenten osalta tietoja ei voi esittää, koska ne tiedot ovat vain VR Oy:ssä. Siksi on esitetty vain arvio energiakustannusten erosta.

Jos et PNu usko RHK:n esittämiin kustannuksiin, LVM:n laskentaohjeisiin etkä mihinkään, minkä olemme tässä työssä tehneet, voit osoittaa omin lähtötiedoin ja laskelmin paremman ratkaisun. Voit sitten tarjota sitä LVM:lle, RHK:lle ja radanvarren kaupungeille ja kunnille. Toivottavasti pystyt johonkin parempaan - mikä sitten tavoitteesi lieneekin.

Samoihin kysymyksiin ja jo aiemmin selvitettyihin asioihin en tämän jälkeen enää vastaa.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Ei ole. On eri asia arvioida henkilöliikenteen kannattavuutta ja radan sähköistyksen kannattavuutta.


Katsotaan vaikkapa selvityksen johtopäätöksiä sivulta 77 (luku 11.1). Millä tavalla tuolla korostetaan lukijalle, että ilmoitettuihin sähköliikenteen säästöihin ei ole laskettu mukaan investointikustannusta? Mielestäni ei mitenkään vaan lukijalle jää helposti käsitys, että sähköjuna olisi paljon edullisempi, vaikka oikeasti eroa ei juuri ole ainakaan sähköjunan kannalta halvempaan suuntaan. Teksti on siis melkoisen harhaanjohtava.




> Ei perustella, vaan vertailemalla Uudenkaupungin radan henkilö- ja tavaraliikennettä diesel- ja sähkövedolla. Asia on esitetty sivuilla 29 ja 30.


Perustellaanpa. Esim. sivun 57 laskelmassa myös Turku-Salo ajetaan dieselvaunulla, jos Uusikaupunki-Turku on sähköistämätön, vaikka oikeasti Turku-Salo ajettaisiin sähköjunalla molemmissa tapauksissa. 

Sivujen 29-30 laskelma toki käsittelee vain Turku-Uusikaupunki rataa mutta ko. laskelman lopputulos onkin, ettei sähköistys ole kannattavaa, kun tarkastellaan pelkän matkustajaliikenteen kustannuksia. Tavaraliikenteen mukaan ottaminen taas on kyseenalaista alla olevasta syystä.




> Tavaraliikenteessä välillä Turku - Uudenkaupungin asema saavutetaan säästöjä siirtymällä dieselvedosta sähkövetoon.


Saavutetaan, jos junat oikeasti vedetään sähköveturilla mutta tästähän ei ole mitään takeita. Uudessakaupungissa tarvitaan joka tapauksessa dieselveturi vaihtotöitä varten ja nykykäytännön mukaan erillisiä vaihtovetureita pyritään pitämään vain kaikkein suurimmilla asemilla. 

Eihän esim. Toijalassakaan ole omaa veturia Valkeakosken liikennettä varten vaan dieselit tulevat Tampereelta, vaikka väli Tampere-Toijala on sähköistetty.




> LVM:n edellyttämä nykyarvomenetelmä on eri asia kuin laskea 5 % investoinnin hinnasta.


Vika onkin siinä, että olet ilmeisesti laskenut ikään kuin investoinnista pitäisi maksaa vain 75 %, kun jäännösarvo on 25 %. LVM:n ohjeen mukaan jäännösarvo on kuitenkin 25 % 30 vuoden kuluttua, joka on eri asia. 

Eihän esim. 25000 € maksavaa autoa ostettaessa voida laskea, että rahaa tarvitaan vain 15000 €, koska autosta saa vielä 5 vuoden kuluttua vaihdossa 10000 €. Tottakai ostohetkellä on maksettava täydet 25000 € ja korot ovat sen mukaiset.




> Uudenkaupungin radan sähköistyskustannukset on julkaistu ensimmäisen kerran tässä raportissa, joten niihin ei voi viitata viittaamalla johonkin muuhun painettuun lähteeseen.


Mutta silti voi kertoa mistä tai keneltä tiedot ovat peräisin. Muutenhan laskelmien tekijät eivät saa työstään sitä kunniaa, joka heille kuuluu. Kun tekijöitä ei mainita niin mielestäni lukija saa silloin olettaa, että laskelmat ovat selvityksen kirjoittajien omaa käsialaa.




> Menee vähän turhan monimutkaiseksi ryhtyä erittelemään, kuka on laskenut minkäkin laskun ja kirjoittanut kunkin selostuksen lauseen.


Ei ole tarpeenkaan. Riittää, kun mainitaan henkilöt, jotka pystyvät ottamaan vastuun selvityksessä esitetyistä tiedoista. Sehän tässä ihmetyttääkin, että ainoat mainitut tekijät eivät oikein haluaisi vastuuta ottaa vaan yrittävät paeta RHK:n ja LVM:n virkamiesten selän taakse piiloon.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Millä tavalla tuolla korostetaan lukijalle, että ilmoitettuihin sähköliikenteen säästöihin ei ole laskettu mukaan investointikustannusta? Mielestäni ei mitenkään vaan lukijalle jää helposti käsitys, että sähköjuna olisi paljon edullisempi, vaikka oikeasti eroa ei juuri ole ainakaan sähköjunan kannalta halvempaan suuntaan.


Sähköjunan liikennöintikustannukset ovat merkittävästi halvemmat.

Infrainvestointi ja liikennöinti lasketaan Suomessa aina erillisinä asioina.

Sähköistys, kuten kaikki muutkin valtion liikenneinvestoinnit perustellaan aina ensisijaisesti liikenneinfran käyttäjien hyödyillä (alhaisemmat liikennöintikustannukset, vähemmän ajankulua, vähemmän onnettomuuksia jne).

Ei esimerkiksi bussiliikenteen liikennöintikuluihin lasketa uuden tien hintaa, jos tie nopeuttaa matkaa. Samoin rekan liikennöintikuluihin ei lasketa uutta tietä.

Rautatieliikenteessä suurimmat säästöt vain ovat tähän asti laskelmissa olleet liikennöitsijän säästöjä, osaksi siksi, että muita hyötyjä ei ole riittävästi huomioitu.




> Perustellaanpa. Esim. sivun 57 laskelmassa myös Turku-Salo ajetaan dieselvaunulla, jos Uusikaupunki-Turku on sähköistämätön, vaikka oikeasti Turku-Salo ajettaisiin sähköjunalla molemmissa tapauksissa.


Dieselvedon laskeminen vaihtoehtona Turku - Salo välillä on täysin perusteltua. Jos se olisi liikennöintikokonaisuuden kannalta edullisinta, tietysti se valittaisiin.

Itse käytät alla esimerkkinä dieselvetoa Tampere - Toijala - välillä Valkeakosken sähköistämättömän radan kanssa.

Varsinais-Suomen liikennettä ei tule liikennöimään nykyisenkaltainen VR Oy vaan liikenne tullaan kilpailuttamaan, jos se toteutetaan. VR Oy liikennöi liikennettä vain jos se tekee edullisimman tarjouksen.




> Saavutetaan, jos junat oikeasti vedetään sähköveturilla mutta tästähän ei ole mitään takeita. Uudessakaupungissa tarvitaan joka tapauksessa dieselveturi vaihtotöitä varten ja nykykäytännön mukaan erillisiä vaihtovetureita pyritään pitämään vain kaikkein suurimmilla asemilla.


Tämähän on vain VR Oy:n nykykäytäntö! 1.1.2007 jälkeen ei ole mitenkään selvää, että Turku - Uki junat vetää jatkossa VR Oy. Jos Turku - Uki - rata sähköistetään, on monia liikennöintikäytäntöjä, joissa sähköistys voidaan hyödyntää:
Vaihtotyöt Ukissa hoitaa kauko-ohjattu pienveturi, jota hoitaa Kemiran työntekijä.Ukiin perustetaan "Peten dieselveturi Oy" joka hoitaa vaihtotyöt.Ukin liikenteen hoitaa short-haul yhtiö, joka liikennöi koko rataverkon Turusta länteen sähkövetureilla, joissa on akku vaihtotöitä varten.Nämä ovat 1.1.2007 jälkeen yhtä mahdollisia ratkaisuja kuin nykykäytäntö.

----------


## PNu

> Infrainvestointi ja liikennöinti lasketaan Suomessa aina erillisinä asioina.


Ei todellakaan lasketa erillisinä. Tavanomainen kannattavuusmittari on ns. hyöty-kustannussuhde, joka sisältää molemmat. 99 % ihmisistä tuskin on edes kiinnostuneita laskelmasta, jossa investointia ei suhteuteta liikennehyötyihin. Sellaisella laskelmalla kun ei oikeastaan tee mitään.




> Ei esimerkiksi bussiliikenteen liikennöintikuluihin lasketa uuden tien hintaa, jos tie nopeuttaa matkaa. Samoin rekan liikennöintikuluihin ei lasketa uutta tietä.


Tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä puheena olevan asian kanssa. Nyt me vertailemme dieseljunan kustannuksia sähköjunan kustannuksiin, joten lähtökohtana ei voi olla, että sähköjunaa tuetaan verovaroilla 11,5 miljoonaa enemmän kuin dieseljunaa ja tämä tuki unohdettaisiin kustannuslaskelmista. Muuten tuloksena on pahasti vääristyneitä lukuja.

Jos väylän kuluja ei tarvitsisi laskea niin silloinhan esimerkiksi Länsimetro on helppo todistaa kannattavaksi. Jätetään vain radan ja asemien rakennuskulut laskelmasta pois niin johan alkaa näyttää hanke hyvältä.




> Dieselvedon laskeminen vaihtoehtona Turku - Salo välillä on täysin perusteltua. Jos se olisi liikennöintikokonaisuuden kannalta edullisinta, tietysti se valittaisiin.


Se on ilman muuta hyödyllistä selvittää tuokin. Minä kritisoinkin sitä, ettei selvityksessä ole tutkittu vaihtoehtoa, jossa Salo-Turku ajetaan sähköjunalla ja Turku-Uusikaupunki kiskobussilla. Kolmesta mahdollisesta ratkaisusta on siis yksi ja ehkä kaikkein luontevin jätetty kokonaan pois.




> Tämähän on vain VR Oy:n nykykäytäntö! 1.1.2007 jälkeen ei ole mitenkään selvää, että Turku - Uki junat vetää jatkossa VR Oy.


Totta. Esimerkit muualta eivät vain puhu sen puolesta, että kilpailuttaminen lisäisi sähkövetoisen liikenteen todennäköisyyttä. Ennemminkin käy päinvastoin. Ja pointti on edelleen se, ettei tavaraliikenteen tulevaisuutta voi tässä tapauksessa ennustaa, joten sen varaan on kustannuslaskelmissakin hyvin vaikea rakentaa mitään.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tavanomainen kannattavuusmittari on ns. hyöty-kustannussuhde, joka sisältää molemmat. 99 % ihmisistä tuskin on edes kiinnostuneita laskelmasta, jossa investointia ei suhteuteta liikennehyötyihin.


Kun nyt sinulle täytyy kaikki aina vääntää rautalangasta niin väännetään sitten. 

Olemme tehneet Turku - Uusikaupunki - radan sähköistyksestä hyöty/kustannus - arviointia.

Sähköistystä arvioitaessa hyöty on sähköistyksestä seuraava liikennöintikustannusten säästö. Lisäksi hyötyihin lasketaan mm. päästökustannuksia.

Kustannuksiin puolestaan lasketaan RHK:n ohjeen mukaan sähköistysinvestoinnin poisto sekä ylläpito tietyn ohjeen mukaan.

Olemme toimineet tämän periaatteen mukaan ja päätyneet siihen, että sähköistyksen liikennöintihyödyt Turku - Uusikaupunki - henkilöjunaliikenteessä vastaavat jokseenkin sähköistyksen kustannuksia.

Sinulle tämä tulos ei kelpaa, joka on tullut erittäin selväksi. Ainoatakaan pätevää syytä, miksi meidän kannattaisi muuttaa johtopäätöksiämme tai menetelmää, ei ole tullut esille.

----------


## PNu

> Olemme toimineet tämän periaatteen mukaan ja päätyneet siihen, että sähköistyksen liikennöintihyödyt Turku - Uusikaupunki - henkilöjunaliikenteessä vastaavat jokseenkin sähköistyksen kustannuksia.
> 
> Sinulle tämä tulos ei kelpaa, joka on tullut erittäin selväksi.


Tietysti se minulle kelpaa, koska nyt puhut totta. Sähköjuna on siis kokonaisuutena vain suunnilleen yhtä kannattava kuin dieseljuna eli mitään olennaista eroa näiden vaihtoehtojen kannattavuuden välillä ei ole. Ja tämäkin vain sillä edellytyksellä, että matkustajaennusteet toteutuvat. Jos niistä jäädään merkittävästi alle niin silloin dieseljuna on kannattavampi. Lisäksi edellytyksenä on tietysti myös, että laskelmat on tehty oikein. Päällisin puolin se ei näytä mitenkään selvältä mutta varmuutta ulkopuolisen on tietysti hankala saada, kun olette julistaneet laskelmat salaisiksi.

----------


## Eira

Liikenneministeri Susanna Huovisen mielestä henkilöjunaliikenteen aloittaminen uudelleen Turku - Uusikaupunki välillä olisi kannattavaa. Kokeilu aloitettaisiin jo ensi vuonna.

Asiasta Turku-TV:n uutisissa 21.12.2006 klo 18.30. Uusinnat 19.30, 20.15, 21.30 ja 22.30, sekä koko viikon kertaukset la 23.12. 16.00 ja 22.45 alkaen, ja su jouluaattona 12.00 alkaen.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ja koskahan ne sitten meinaa ihan oikeasti rakentaa sen radan? Meneekö kenties 3000-luvulle? Tuntuu tuo oikorata oli viimeisin uusi ratapätkä kymmeniin vuosiin, en jaksa oikein uskoa että ihan heti uutta tulee. ELSA-rata voisi luultavasti seuraavana olla rakentamis-listalla. Tuo junaradan rakennus on sen verran kallista lystiä että ei niitä ratoja rakenneta kuin ikean tehtaalla sinisiä kasseja..

----------


## Jussi

> Ja koskahan ne sitten meinaa ihan oikeasti rakentaa sen radan? Meneekö kenties 3000-luvulle?


Kaikki merkit viittavat siihen, että seuraava junarata Suomessa on Kehärata Vantaankoskelta pääradalle. Elsa varmaankin kaukoliikenteessä listan kärjessä.

----------


## kemkim

> Liikenneministeri Susanna Huovisen mielestä henkilöjunaliikenteen aloittaminen uudelleen Turku - Uusikaupunki välillä olisi kannattavaa. Kokeilu aloitettaisiin jo ensi vuonna.


Ohhoh! Eli tuloksia syntyy, kun elinkeinoelämä ja kaupungit ovat aktiivisia. Laivanrakennusteollisuudessa on ollut erittäin kova pula työntekijöistä, niin kova, että sillä pulalla käynnistellään junayhteyksiäkin. Näistä yhteyksistä on tietenkin iloa ja hyötyä muillekin, kuin näille työntekijöille. Kuten vaikka meille harrastajille  :Smile:  Millaisellakohan kalustolla tätä reittiä ajettaisiin? Kiskobusseilla? Nostaakohan tämä nopea junayhteys keskusta-asuntojen arvoa Uudessakaupungissa ja radan varrella, kun alueet tulevat maantieliikennettä nopeamman palvelun piiriin?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Uusikaupunki - Turku - liikenteessä on kyse henkilöliikenteen palauttamisesta olemassaolevalle radalle, jossa nyt on vain tavaraliikennettä. Henkilöliikenteen käynnistäminen vaatii vain pienehköjä investointeja, joiden määrä riippuu lisäksi liikenteelle ja sen taloudellisuudelle asetetuista vaatimuksista.

Lisätiedot selvityksestä: Turku - Uusikaupunki henkilöjunaselvitys

----------


## kemkim

> Uusikaupunki - Turku - liikenteessä on kyse henkilöliikenteen palauttamisesta olemassaolevalle radalle, jossa nyt on vain tavaraliikennettä.


Olisiko mitään ideaa alkaa tehdä yhteistyötä bussiyhtiöiden kanssa ja siirtyä liityntäliikenteeseen tuolla ilmansuunnalla? Nopea juna hoitaisi runkomatkan ja bussi veisi perille pienempiin taajamiin. Matkustajia ei ole kovin paljoa tuolla seudulla, joten olisi kai taloudellisesti kannattavampaa suunnata runkomatkustus junaan, kuin ajattaa päällekkäin junia ja busseja. Näin saataisiin pidettyä joukkoliikennepalvelut hengissä. Ekologisuustavoite toteutuisi myös, kun päällekkäinen tarjonta vähenisi.

Liityntäliikenteen piiriin sopisivat hyvin esimerkiksi Laitilasta bussi vt8:aa pitkin Mynämäen asemalle sekä Kustavista ja Taivassalosta bussi Mynämäen asemalle. Ehkä myös Yläneeltä Mynämäkeen voisi liikennöidä. Tämä keskittäminen tarjoaisi hyvät vaihtoyhteydet, kun Mynämäki olisi vaihtoasemana.

----------


## 339-DF

Sikäli kun ministerin toive toteutuu, tämä voidaan hyvinkin nähdä Turun pikaraitiotien ensiaskeleena. Vaikka juna ensialkuun olisikin "tavallinen" henkilöjuna niin kun pää on tällä tavoin auki, saattaa investointi Kupittaalta yliopiston ja Kauppatorin halki rautatieaseman tienoille kulkevaan raitiorataan olla junaliikenteen vakiinnuttua huomattavasti helpompi perustella ja toteuttaa. 

Kyseessähän olisi tavallaan olemassaolevan (juna)linjan reittimuutos, jolla palveltaisiin koko keskusta-alue vaihdottomasti ja lisättäisiin matkustajamääriä. Kalusto toki muuttuisi siinä vaiheessa duoratikoiksi ja avot - Turun pikaraitiotien ensimmäinen vaihe olisi syntynyt.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Uusikaupunki - Turku - liikenteessä on kyse henkilöliikenteen palauttamisesta olemassaolevalle radalle, jossa nyt on vain tavaraliikennettä. Henkilöliikenteen käynnistäminen vaatii vain pienehköjä investointeja


Mitähän nuo pienet investoinnit sitten käytännössä tarkoittavat? Jos koko rata sähköistetään ja uusitaan, ei se ole mikään pieni investointi, vaan käytännössä uuden radan rakentemista. Entäpä ne uudet asemat, sitten itse kalusto jne.. Se on äkkiä monen kymmenen miljoonan pikavoitto.. Ja käytännössä sen maksaa veronmaksajat (ainakin osittain), ja mielestäni on tärkeämpää ne veroäyrit sijoittaa esimerkiksi terveydenhuoltoon..

----------


## kemkim

> Ja käytännössä sen maksaa veronmaksajat (ainakin osittain), ja mielestäni on tärkeämpää ne veroäyrit sijoittaa esimerkiksi terveydenhuoltoon..


En minä usko, että niitä rahoja terveydenhuoltoon käytettäisiin, varsinkin kun työikäisten terveydenhuolto hoidetaan työterveyshuoltona ja julkista puolta käyttävät suurelta osin vain työssä käymättömät. Lisäksi sellainen huomio, että Suomihan on tänä päivänä rikkaampi kuin koskaan, vaikka ei aina tältä näytä, jos seuraa vain julkisen talouden kehitystä. Liikennebudjetista ne vähät rahat todennäköisemmin ohjautuvat sitten tieverkoston rakentamiseen, jos rautateihin ei sijoiteta rahaa. Haluammeko rautateitä vai yksityisautoilua?

----------


## kuukanko

Ministerin puheet eivät valitettavasti kyllä tälläkään kertaa vielä välttämättä johda yhtään mihinkään, koska nykyisen hallituksen viimeinen budjetti on jo valmis. Kyse taitaa olla taas kerran vain äänien kalastelusta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Olisiko mitään ideaa alkaa tehdä yhteistyötä bussiyhtiöiden kanssa ja siirtyä liityntäliikenteeseen tuolla ilmansuunnalla? Nopea juna hoitaisi runkomatkan ja bussi veisi perille pienempiin taajamiin.


Selostus siitä, miten asia on ajateltu, löytyy selvityksen sivuilta 34-37.

Tarkoitus on toteuttaa selvä työnjako bussiliikenteen ja junaliikenteen välillä ja ohjata bussit pääosin niiden taajamien kautta, joita juna ei palvele.

Ongelmana on kuitenkin, että asemista vain Uusikaupunki ja Vinkkilä sijaitsevat taajamakeskuksissa, joissa syöttöliikenne olisi luontevaa.

Laitilan suunnan muuttaminen syöttöliikenteeksi on mahdotonta. Laitilan bussit tarvitaan myös palvelemaan VT8 vartta.

Yläneen suunnasta ei ole toimivia tieyhteyksiä Mynämäelle.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mitähän nuo pienet investoinnit sitten käytännössä tarkoittavat? Jos koko rata sähköistetään ja uusitaan, ei se ole mikään pieni investointi, vaan käytännössä uuden radan rakentemista.


Investoinnit on yhdessä RHK:n kanssa arvioitu olevan:

Pysäkit ja ohitusraiteet
- Ohitusraiteet 850 000
- Pysäkkirakenteet 700 000 RHK + 750 000 kunnat
- Tasoristeysten turvalaitteet 900 000

yhteensä 3,2 M

Sähköistys maksaa 11,5 M

Näihin on laskettu kaikki ne kustannukset, jotka RHK:n mielestä ovat tarpeen.

Turku-Uusikaupunki - rata on kohtuullisen hyvässä kunnossa ja Sn 100 - taajamajunaliikenne ei edellytä radan kunnon nostoa.




> (...) ja mielestäni on tärkeämpää ne veroäyrit sijoittaa esimerkiksi terveydenhuoltoon..


Tämä on kyllä aika kummallinen argumentti. Jos näin ajatellaan, on mikä tahansa infrainvestointi aina väärässä paikassa jos se ei kohdistu terveydenhuoltoon.

Turku-Uusikaupunki - radan osalta voi todeta seuraavat asiat kun lähdetään vetämään vaikutuksia terveydenhuollon suuntaan:

Ensinnäkin on ihmisten terveyden kannalta haitallista, että liikutaan yksityisautolla. Liikenneonnettomuuksia sattuu autoliikenteessä moninkertaisesti verrattuna joukkoliikenteeseen, ihmisiä kuolee, vammautuu ja loukkaantuu. Ihmiset saavat vähemmän liikuntaa sekä kärsivät ilmansaaste-, ja meluhaitoista, joista seuraa vaikeita välillisiä terveyshaittoja. Monet vanhukset ja liikuntarajoitteiset eivät voi liikkua itsenäisesti autolla, mutta pystyvät kulkemaan esteettömällä joukkoliikenteellä.

Joukkoliikenteen parantamisella siten, että ihmiset liikkuvat vähemmän henkilöautolla, on siis aina suora myönteinen vaikutus terveydenhuollon kustannuksiin. Turku - Uusikaupunki - henkilöjunalla matka-aika Uudestakaupungista Turkuun on noin 55 minuuttia, yksityisautolla rajoitusten mukaan yli tunti. Lisäksi yhteys suunnitellusti kulkisi TYKS:ille (Kupittaan asema) jolloin mm. erikoissairaanhoidon saavutettavuus paranisi.

Toisekseen, Uudenkaupungin seutu on nykyisin taantuvaa seutua, koska se ei liity Turun työpaikka-alueeseen liian pitkän matkan takia. Junayhteys pudottaa matka-ajan nimenomaan siedettäväksi päivittäisenä työmatkana.

Tästä seuraa seuraavia kansanterveyteen vaikuttavia asioita:
- Uudenkaupungin julkiset palvelut toimivat vajaateholla. Terveyskeskukset ja sairaalat eivät ole optimaalisessa käytössä. 
- Uudessakaupungissa on työttömyyttä ja Uusikaupunkilaisen työttömän on vaikea saada töitä muuttamatta kotikaupungistaan. Tästä seuraa köyhyyttä, masennusta ja alkoholismia joista on terveydenhuollolle mittavat kustannukset.

Toki on väärin väittää, että joukkoliikenteeseen investointi tuottaisi itsensä takaisin suoraan terveydenhuollon menoina. Mutta kuitenkin on aivan selvää, että ihmiset ovat terveempiä yhteiskunnassa, jossa keskipitkän matkan joukkoliikenne toimii siten että yksityisauton tarve vähenee ja elinkeinoelämän edellytykset paranevat, kuin yhteiskunnassa, jossa se ei toimi.

----------


## antti

Mä oon sen verran tyhmä, etten millään tajua 16:n päivittäisen junaparin kannattavuutta Turun ja Ukin välillä. Eihän junareitin varrella ole edes kunnolla asutusta ja Uusikaupunki on lopulta aika pieni kylä. Mynämäen city on yli neljän kilsan päässä Mynämäen rautatieasemasta, ja tätä vielä ehdotetaan jonkunmoiseksi isommaksi terminaaliksi. Kuka tosissaan uskoo ihmisten riemastuvan, jos suorat bussivuorot tältä suunnalta pätkästäisiin Mynämäen peltoterminaaliin, ja ainoaksi joukkoliikennevaihtoehdoksi annettaisiin vaihto junaan. Ehdotettiinpa jopa Yläne - Mynämäki shuttlebussia, miksiköhän ainoa tämän välin bussivuoro loppui yli 30 vuotta sitten.Jos huushollissa on auto, niin ainakin silloin sitä käytettäisiin. Jos telakkahitsarit tarvii kyytiä, niin paljon halvemmaksi tulisi erikoisbussikyyti heille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mä oon sen verran tyhmä, etten millään tajua 16:n päivittäisen junaparin kannattavuutta Turun ja Ukin välillä...


Jos pysäkkien palvelualueella olevat asukkaat käyttävät tarjolla olevaa joukkoliikennettä (=junaa) edes huonoimman Suomesta löytyvän kokemuksen mukaan, vuotuinen matkustajamäärä on riittävä junaliikenteen kulujen kattamiseksi suunnitellun junaliikenteen kustannustasolla.

Tällaisten asioiden ei pidä perustua mielikuviin, koska mielikuvat perustuvat usein muuhun kuin tietoon. Suomessa vallitsevan mielikuvan mukaan junaliikenne on hirvittävän kallista ja sen kannattavuus edellyttää siksi hirvittävää ihmismäärää. Julkisuudessa ei kuitenkaan ole mielikuvaan todellisista junaliikenteen kustannuksista, koska niistä ei julkisesti puhuta.

Julkisesti puhutaan vain erilaisista ongelmatapauksista ja junavuoroista, joille vaaditaan valtiolta tukea. VR Oy ei väitä kaikkien junavuorojen vaativan tukea, mutta se ei koskaan kehuskele sillä, miten hyvin kannattavia kannattavat junavuorot ovat. Siksi kenellekään ei synny minkäänlaista mielikuvaa junaliikenteen kannattavuudesta.

Junaliikennettä kuten kaikkia muitakin asoita voi tuotta eri tavoin ja eri kustannuksin. Uudenkaupungin radan kohdalla on lähdetty siitä, että liikenne hoidetaan niin kustannustehokkaasti kuin se nykyään on mahdollista. Toisaalta on myös lähdetty siitä, että tarjottu palvelutaso luo edellytykset junan käyttöön eli junamatkojen hyvään menekkiin.




> Jos telakkahitsarit tarvii kyytiä, niin paljon halvemmaksi tulisi erikoisbussikyyti heille.


Erikoiskyydit eivät usein tule halvemmaksi lainkaan. Esimerkiksi koko valtakunnan tasolla hoidetaan erilaisin erikoiskyydityksin runsaasti koululaisliikennettä ja terveys- ja sosiaalipalveluihin liittyviä kuljetuksia. Niihin käytettävillä rahasummilla ylläpidettäisiin varsin mittavaa avointa joukkoliikennettä - mihin suuntaan ollaan kustannuspaineissa menossakin.

Asiaa voi ajatella vaikka näin. Jos haluttaisiin kuljetta bussillinen työntekijöitä aamulla Uudestakaupungista telakalle Turkuun ja illalla takaisin, siihen tarvitaan se bussi ja bussille kuljettaja. Kuljettajan voi vielä onnistua saamaan töihin niin, että sille maksetaan vain siitä ajasta kun hän ajaa aamulla Turkuun ja illalla takaisin. Mutta siitä bussista on maksettava koko vuorokaudesta, vaikka sillä ei ajettaisi mitään muuta. Eikä olisikin fiksumpaa yrittää saada sille bussille muutakin ajoa kuin vain seisottaa sitä? Lisämatkustajien tuloilla ei tarvitse kattaa kuin matkasta aiheutuvat kustannukset, jotta se on kannattavampaa siihen nähden, että investointi seisoo jouten. Avoimessa joukkoliikenteessä toimii juuri tämä periaate.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ensinnäkin muistuttaisin keskustelijoille, että jos haluaa keskustella Turku - Uki - selvityksestä, kannattaa selailla linkissä olevaa selvitystä. Siitä löytyy vastaukset useimpiin kysymyksiin. Lisäksi siitä selviää se, mitä oikeasti on suunniteltu eikä vain tässä ketjussa spekuloitu.




> etten millään tajua 16:n päivittäisen junaparin kannattavuutta Turun ja Ukin välillä.


16 junaparia on ehdotettu useasta syystä:
- Käytännön kokemukset ovat osoittaneet useissa kohteissa - myös Suomessa - että tunnin välein kulkeva junaliikenne kerää huomattavasti suuremmat matkustajamäärät kuin harvempi junaliikenne.
- Koska välille tarvitaan kuitenkin työmatkajunat sekä Turusta Ukiin että Ukista Turkuun, välin liikenteeseen tarvitaan kuitenkin kaksi junaa miehistöineen. Tällöin on selvästi taloudellisempaa käyttää näitä koko liikennöintiaika. Toki ilta- ja viikonloppuaikaan voidaan liikennettä myös harventaa.
- Turku - Uki - junien on tarkoitus toimia Turku - Uki - välin ensisijaisena kulkuyhteytenä.




> Mynämäen city on yli neljän kilsan päässä Mynämäen rautatieasemasta, ja tätä vielä ehdotetaan jonkunmoiseksi isommaksi terminaaliksi. Kuka tosissaan uskoo ihmisten riemastuvan, jos suorat bussivuorot tältä suunnalta pätkästäisiin Mynämäen peltoterminaaliin, ja ainoaksi joukkoliikennevaihtoehdoksi annettaisiin vaihto junaan.


Tätä ei ole kukaan suunnitellut. Kuten selvityksessä todetaan (s. 36): 

"Keskeinen kehittämiskohde Turun seudun bussilinjastossa on Maskun, Nousiaisten ja Mynämäen muodostaman taajamaketjun palvelu. Tästä ketjusta tulee kehittää toimiva ja palveleva bussiliikenteen linjakokonaisuus. Linjastoa tulisi kehittää nykyistä selkeämmäksi sekä nopeuttaa joukkoliikennettä erityisesti vt 8;n ja sitä risteävien teiden liittymäjärjestelyin. Masku  Nousiainen  Mynämäki -linjastossa tulee myös lopputilanteessa olemaan Maskuun, Nousiaisiin ja Mynämäkeen päättyviä vuoroja."

Sen sijaan on järkevää, että Mynämäen asemalle on vaihtoyhteydet esimerkiksi nyt Mynämäen ja Mietoisten yhdistyessä kuitenkin välttämättömältä Mynämäki - Mietoinen - bussiyhteydeltä.
Selvityksessä ehdotettiin bussilinjaa, joka samalla palvelisi Askaista ja Lemua.




> Ehdotettiinpa jopa Yläne - Mynämäki shuttlebussia, miksiköhän ainoa tämän välin bussivuoro loppui yli 30 vuotta sitten.


Tätä ei ole selvityksessä esitetty.

----------


## antti

Enhän minä referoinut tätä tutkimusta, vaan tämän keskustelun aikaisempia kannanottoja. Sivulla 4 ehdotettiin Mynämäkeen päättyviä vuoroja, sekä vihjaistiin Yläne - Kolinummi - Mynämäki shuttlebussin mahdollisuutta. Mutta ihan yleisellä tasolla: olen hekumoinut ajatuksella, että vanha bussi arvo vaikka 8000 E ja siihen alle rautarenkaat ehkä 2000 E = yhteensä 10000 euroa, pantaisiin vähäliikenteiselle rataosalle ajelemaan. Saataisiin pienillä pääomakustannuksilla kalustoa. Tyhmyydestäni johtuen en edelleenkään tajua miten miljoonaluokan kalusto lyö muutamalla matkustajalla leiville. Nykyisin on äkkiä laskien työpäivinä 18 bussikyytiä Tku - Uki / vrk ja siihen melkein tuplaten vielä junia, niin tuplaantuisiko liikennetarvekin ?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mutta ihan yleisellä tasolla: olen hekumoinut ajatuksella, että vanha bussi arvo vaikka 8000 E ja siihen alle rautarenkaat ehkä 2000 E = yhteensä 10000 euroa, pantaisiin vähäliikenteiselle rataosalle ajelemaan. Saataisiin pienillä pääomakustannuksilla kalustoa.


On tällaisia virityksiä toki kokeiltukin. Vanha bussi on toki vanha vaikka kiskoille pistäisi. Se ei myöskään täytä rautatiekaluston lujuusvaatimuksia.

Ehkä toimivampi konsepti on yhdistää kaksi vanhaa bussia vanhaan pikajunavaunuun eli Dm10. Wikipedia: Dm10




> Tyhmyydestäni johtuen en edelleenkään tajua miten miljoonaluokan kalusto lyö muutamalla matkustajalla leiville.


Tarkoitus ei ole liikutella muutamaa matkustajaa. Kannattavuus edellyttää noin 1000 matkaa päivässä. Se ei kuitenkaan ole kovin paljon, kun väestöpohjaksi Turun ulkopuolella on arvioitu 18 600 asukasta - siis sellaiset asukkaat, joille juna-asema on realistisesti tavoitettavissa. Paikallisjuna on kuitenkin tarkoitettu päivittäisiin työ- ja opiskelumatkoihin ja viikottaisiin asiointimatkoihin.

Kaluston pääomakustannukset jaetaan aina tehokkaalle käyttöiälle ja kapasiteetille. Junaa käytetään keskimäärin paljon pidempään kuin bussia. Suurikin pääomakustannus on kohtuullinen, kun se jaetaan esim. 25-40 vuodelle.

Turku-Uki - selvityksessä käytettiin 250 matkustajan junalle pääomakustannusta 360 - 450  / päivä ja 90 matkustajan bussille 120  / päivä.

Yksi matkustajapaikka junalla siis 1,44 - 1,8 / päivä, bussilla n. 1,33 /päivä.

Lisäksi tulee huomioida, että Turku - Uki - liikennettä tunnin välein voidaan junalla pyörittää kahdella yksiköllä, kun bussilla tarvitaan kolme yksikköä, koska maantieyhteys on hitaampi. 

Tällöin bussin matkustajapaikan hinta on jo 2 / päivä eli korkeampi kuin junalla.

Pääomakustannukset matkustajapaikkaa kohden ovat siis jokseenkin samat.




> Nykyisin on äkkiä laskien työpäivinä 18 bussikyytiä Tku - Uki / vrk ja siihen melkein tuplaten vielä junia, niin tuplaantuisiko liikennetarvekin?


Ajatuksena on, että juna korvaa nopeimmat Turku - Uki - bussiyhteydet.

Tarkoitus on myös, että juna palvelee yhteystarpeita, joita nykyinen bussi ei juuri lainkaan palvele, kuten päivittäisiä Uki - Turku - välin työmatkoja, asiointimatkoja Turkuun, vapaa-ajan matkoja Ukiin tai vaihtoyhteyksiä Turusta Helsinkiin lähteviin juniin.

Nykyisten bussien suurin käyttäjäryhmä ovat koululaiskuljetukset.

Tarkoitus on moninkertaistaa, ei vain kaksinkertaistaa joukkoliikenteen käyttö Uki - Turku - välillä.

----------


## kemkim

> On tällaisia virityksiä toki kokeiltukin. Vanha bussi on toki vanha vaikka kiskoille pistäisi. Se ei myöskään täytä rautatiekaluston lujuusvaatimuksia.
> 
> Ehkä toimivampi konsepti on yhdistää kaksi vanhaa bussia vanhaan pikajunavaunuun eli Dm10. Wikipedia: Dm10


Mutta nämä viritykset kuuluvat köyhiin maihin. Suomi on rikas maa. Junien on kilpailtava modernien, kalliiden ja mukavien henkilöautojen kanssa. Ei siinä pelissä pärjää millään ikivanhalla räyskällä, vaan junankin on oltava seallainen, että henkilöautoon tottunut ihminen mielikseen siihen hyppää.

----------


## LateZ

Aiemmin tuossa joku epäili 16 junaparin kannattavuutta. Kokemuksia tehokkaasta junaliikenteestä ja matkustajien suhtautumisesta siihen saisi nyt Riihimäki - Lahti -väliltä. Siellä ajaa joka päivä kerran tunnissa sähköjuna. Pelkän junien matkustajamäärän arviointia en tarkoita, koska Kouvola - Hämeenlinna -reitin matkustajat  sekoittavat tilannetta. Sen sijaan väliasemien matkustustottumusten  ja niiden muutosten kartoittaminen voisi antaa osviittaa arvioitaessa muiden paikallisliikennehankkeiden suunnittelussa erilaisten junien kannattavuutta.

Uusikaupunki - Turku -rataosaan verraten tuolla on aina kulkenut paikallisjunia. Bussiyhteydet puolestaan ovat suorastaan heikot Turun seutuun verrattuna. Jatkoyhteydet junalla ovat loistavat molemmissa tapauksissa, ja Uudestakaupungista kuvitelisin nykyään matkustettavan Helsinkiin bussilla usein koko matka, koska suora bussilippu tulee junayhteyttä paljon halvemmaksi. Riihimäen-Lahden välillä puolestaan entinen runsas, mutta epäsäännöllinen junaliikenne palveli nimenomaan pitkän matkan yhteyksiä.

Suurin vertailua haittaava tekijä on seutulipun kelpaamattomuus junissa. Toisaalta Turkuun verrattuna suurempi osa koulu- ja työmatkoista ei vaadi kaupunkien päässä liityntäliikennettä, joten vr:n kuukausilippu on ihan kelpo vaihtoehto. Lisäksi bussiliikenteen nykytila seudulla ei tarjoa suuria etuja junaan verrattuna, joten sikälikään seutulipun puute ei ole valtava ongelma.

Sähköjuna on busseja tuntuvasti nopeampi ja kertaliput paljon bussilippuja halvempia, alennuslippulaisille lyhyillä matkoilla suorastaan halpoja. Asiointiliikenteen luulisi siirtyvän kiskoille. Riihimäki-Lahti välin pienemmät liikennepaikat Mommila, Hikiä ja Lappila voisivat käydä esimerkeiksi Turku-Uki väliliikennepaikoille ja Oitti ja Järvelä Uudellekaupungille.

Millaiset olisivatkaan matkustajaennusteet, jos asukasmäärään suhteutettuna Uudekaupungin asemalta tehtäisiin yhtä monta junamatkaa päivässä kuin nykyään Oitista.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turku - Uki - selvityksessä huomioitiin mm. pääradan ja Rantaradan junaliikenteen tilannetta matkustajaennusteista, tästä voi lukea tarkemmin raportista.

Vertailussa VR Oy:n nykyiseen taajamajunaliikenteeseen on omat ongelmansa. Edes pääkaupunkiseudun yhteydet eivät välttämättä ole mitenkään parasta mahdollista tarjontaa. Lisäksi seutulippu ei käy YTV-alueen ulkopuolella junassa, joka varmasti vähentää käyttöä kymmeniä prosentteja verrattuna siihen, että seutulippu kelpaisi junassa.

Turku - Uusikaupunki - liikenteen on selvityksessä oletettu olevan alueen kuntien vastuulla olevaa joukkoliikennettä, jonka lippujärjestelmä perustuu seutulippuun ja sarjalippuihin. Vaikka liikennöitsijänä olisi VR Oy, niin suurin osa käyttäjistä käyttäisi kuntien tukemia lipputuotteita. Olisi tietystikin järkevää, että sekä paikallisjunaan että pikajunaan voisi ostaa yhteisen lipun.

----------


## Madmax

> Sähköjuna on busseja tuntuvasti nopeampi ja kertaliput paljon bussilippuja halvempia, alennuslippulaisille lyhyillä matkoilla suorastaan halpoja. Asiointiliikenteen luulisi siirtyvän kiskoille. Riihimäki-Lahti välin pienemmät liikennepaikat Mommila, Hikiä ja Lappila voisivat käydä esimerkeiksi Turku-Uki väliliikennepaikoille ja Oitti ja Järvelä Uudellekaupungille.
> .


Nopeuden ymmärän, mutta mihin tuo halpuus perustuu kun juna tuntuu olevan aina kalliimpi ?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nopeuden ymmärän, mutta mihin tuo halpuus perustuu kun juna tuntuu olevan aina kalliimpi ?


Siihen, että matkustajaa kohden laskettuna junan päivä-, tunti- ja kilometrikohtainen kustannus ovat halvemmat kuin bussilla. Ja näistä osakustannuksista muodostuu koko matkan hinta riippuen siitä, miten nopeasti matka taittuu ja montako matkaa juna/bussi päivässä tekee.

Ei pidä uskoa harhaan, joka Suomessa aiheutuu siitä, ettei henkilöjunaliikenteessä ole kilpailua, eikä julkisuudessa siten tiedetä, mitä junaliikenne oikeasti maksaa. Bussiliikenteestä tämä tieto on, koska viranomaiset kilpailuttavat bussiliikennettä ja ostosopimusten hinnat ovat julkista tietoa.

VR Oy:n ostoliikenteestä julkisuudessa oleva hintatieto on eri asia kuin se, mitä junaliikenteen tuottaminen maksaa. Lähempänä junaliikenteen tuotantokustannuksia ovat tiedot Helsingin metron tuotantokustannuksista. Metroliikenne on sähkömoottorijunaliikennettä, vaikka sitä hoitaakin Helsingin kaupunki.

Antero

----------


## Resiina

Missäs tässä nyt mennään vai onko homma jämähtänyt paikoilleen ?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Missäs tässä nyt mennään vai onko homma jämähtänyt paikoilleen ?


Varsinais-Suomessa tehdään paraikaa liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelmaa koko Varsinais-Suomen alueelle. Sen yhteydessä selvitetään paikallisjunaliikenteen mahdollisuudet sekä Toijalan että Salon suuntaan samalla tarkkuudella kuin on jo tutkittu Uudenkaupungin suuntaan. Tämä LJS valmistuu tänä vuonna.

Julkisuudessakin on ollut tieto, että Akerin telakka on kiinnostunut juanyhteydestä Uudenkaupungin ja Turun välillä tarvitsemansa työvoiman työmatkaliikennettä varten. LVM on ottanut asiaan myönteisen kannan. Tämä asia käynnistyi vasta joulun alla, joten siinä ollaan vielä aika alkutekijöissä.

Kovin nopeasti on vaikea ennakoida mitään järisyttäviä muutoksia. Suomessa ei ole Uudenkaupungin liikenteeseen välittömästi soveltuvaa dieselmoottorijunakalustoa. Dm12-moottorivaunut ovat kaikki käytössä muualla. Laki ei edelleenkään salli muiden kuin VR Oy:n hoitamaa henkilöliikennettä, ja poliittiset asenteet eivät näytä tällä hetkellä siltä, että nopea lakimuutos olisi mahdollinen. Tosin poliittiset olothan voivat muuttua maaliskuun eduskustavaaleissa.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

Turun sanomat 8.2.

*Junayhteys Turusta  Uuteenkaupunkiin  nytkähtää eteenpäin**

*Hakemus ministeriölle maaliskuussa

http://www.turunsanomat.fi/kotimaa/?...9,1:0:0:0:0:0:

----------


## Move on

> Kovin nopeasti on vaikea ennakoida mitään järisyttäviä muutoksia. Suomessa ei ole Uudenkaupungin liikenteeseen välittömästi soveltuvaa dieselmoottorijunakalustoa. Dm12-moottorivaunut ovat kaikki käytössä muualla. Laki ei edelleenkään salli muiden kuin VR Oy:n hoitamaa henkilöliikennettä, ja poliittiset asenteet eivät näytä tällä hetkellä siltä, että nopea lakimuutos olisi mahdollinen. Tosin poliittiset olothan voivat muuttua maaliskuun eduskustavaaleissa.



Valitettavasti en usko vaalien juuri muuttavan poliittista ajattelutapaa tässä asiassa, jollei puoleiden voimasuhteet muutu radikaalisti.

Tässä olisi kuitenkin nyt erinomainen mahdollisuus lähteä avaamaan rautateiden henkilöliikenteen markkinoita siten, ettei monopoliasemassa olevan VR-Yhtymän toimintakaan olisi vaarassa. Koska Uudenkaupungin liikenteelle olisi tarvetta, mutta VR:llä ei ole resursseja sitä hoitaa, pitäisi liikennöinnistä järjestää tarjouskilpailu, jonka voittaja toimittaisi radalla käytettävän kaluston ja, mikäli mahdollista, myös henkilökunnan. Koska nykyinen lainsäädäntö takaa VR:lle yksinoikeuden matkustajajunaliikenteeseen valtion rataverkolla, tilaisi LVM liikenteen VR:ltä, joka käyttäisi kilpailun voittanutta liikennöitsijää alihankkijanaan.

Järjestely ei olisi pois VR:n liikevaihdosta, koska kyse on yhtiön strategian ja ydinliiketoiminnan ulkopuolisesta liikenteestä, joka toteutuessaan laajentaisi markkinoita. Tämä vaatisi vain ennakkoluulottomuutta kaikilta osapuolilta ja kykyä nähdä rautatiemarkkinoiden vääjäämätön vapautuminen mahdollisuutena uhan sijaan.

----------


## SlaverioT

Niin jos VR tulee liikennöimään Uudenkaupungin-radalla niin kaiketi vaihtoehdot ovat joko lisätilaus Dm12:sia tai sitten se kutkuttava vaihtoehto:
Aivan jotain muuta kalustoa...

Toki paras olisi jos VR tilaisi hybridivaunuja. Jos kilpailu vapautuu lähiaikoina olisi hankittavissa kohtuuhintaista leveäraidekalustoa myös pienille toimijoille, kun kerran suunnittelukulut olisi jo kuoletettu.

Vaikka mitäpä se VR hybridivaunuilla tekisi?

----------


## ultrix

> Valitettavasti en usko vaalien juuri muuttavan poliittista ajattelutapaa tässä asiassa, jollei puoleiden voimasuhteet muutu radikaalisti.


Eihän sitä ikinä tiedä, mitä tapahtuu. Jos hallitukseen tulee esim. SDP + Vasemmistoliitto + Vihreät ja lisäksi keskusta, kokoomus tai rkp, saattaa hallitusohjelmaan hyvinkin tulla viittaus siihen, että VR:llä on julkinen palvelutehtävä kaukoliikenteessä, mutta lähiliikenteestä vastaavat kaupunkiseudut itse. Vihreiden liikennepoliittisessa ohjelmassahan on suoraan sanottu, että ainakin kaupunkiseutujen paikallisliikenne on kilpailutettava, ja keskustankin vaaliohjelmassa puhutaan YTV-alueen lähijunaliikenteen avaamisesta kilpailulle. SDP ja VasL korostavat niinikään raideliikenteen kehittämisen tärkeyttä maamme kilpailukyvylle ja ilmastomuutoksen estämiselle. Kokoomus varmaan ilomielin olisi vapauttamassa liikennöinnin henkilöliikenteessäkin.

Demarit ja etenkin vasemmistolaiset älähtänevät asiasta, mutta mikäli jälkimmäiset korostavat punavihreydessään vihreyttä, ymmärtänevät he olevan ilmaston kannalta parhaaksi, mikäli muutkin kuin VR, edes kaupunkiseutujen/maakuntien liikennelaitokset pääsisivät valtion rataverkolle.

Jos taas muodostuu sinivihermultahallitus, eli kok, kesk ja vihr (ja mahdollisesti rkp), on ainakin YTV-alueen junaliikenne varsin nopeasti liberalisoitu. Samalla käytäisiin arvokeskustelua myös siitä, saisivatko muutkin kaupunkiseudut itse tilata junaliikenteensä haluamaltaan operaattorilta.

Jos jatkettaisiin punamullalla ilman mitään muutosta hallituspuolueisiin, ei todennäköisesti hallitusohjelman _"rautatieliikennettä avataan kilpailulle korkeintaan EU-asetusten edellyttämällä tavalla"_-kohdasta päästä eroon.




> Tässä olisi kuitenkin nyt erinomainen mahdollisuus lähteä avaamaan rautateiden henkilöliikenteen markkinoita siten, ettei monopoliasemassa olevan VR-Yhtymän toimintakaan olisi vaarassa. Koska Uudenkaupungin liikenteelle olisi tarvetta, mutta VR:llä ei ole resursseja sitä hoitaa, pitäisi liikennöinnistä järjestää tarjouskilpailu, jonka voittaja toimittaisi radalla käytettävän kaluston ja, mikäli mahdollista, myös henkilökunnan. Koska nykyinen lainsäädäntö takaa VR:lle yksinoikeuden matkustajajunaliikenteeseen valtion rataverkolla, tilaisi LVM liikenteen VR:ltä, joka käyttäisi kilpailun voittanutta liikennöitsijää alihankkijanaan.


Kuulostaa hieman lain kiertämiseltä, enkä tiedä riittäisikö tuollainen menettely nykyisen rautatielain puitteissa.

----------


## Move on

> Kuulostaa hieman lain kiertämiseltä, enkä tiedä riittäisikö tuollainen menettely nykyisen rautatielain puitteissa.



VR on käyttänyt alihankintaa ennenkin. KSR:n (Karhulan-Sunilan rautatie) veturilla on tehty vaihtotyötä Kotkassa 1990-luvun lopulla, jolloin nykyinen laki oli jo voimassa.

Tavaraliikenteen puolella voisi alihankintaa käyttää yleisemminkin nimenomaan ratapihatoiminnoissa. Jos pieni ja kustannustehokas operaattori hoitaisi suurten lajitteluratapihojen toiminnot, voisi VR keskittyä ydinbisnekseen, eli junien vetoon.

----------


## ultrix

> VR on käyttänyt alihankintaa ennenkin. KSR:n (Karhulan-Sunilan rautatie) veturilla on tehty vaihtotyötä Kotkassa 1990-luvun lopulla, jolloin nykyinen laki oli jo voimassa.


Ei taatusti ollut, RautL 555/2006 tuli voimaan 1.1.2007. Henkilöliikenteen osalta sisältö toki oli samankaltainen, ja vaihtotyö on kai aina ollut laillista, jos se on tapahtunut sellaisella liikennepaikalla, jolta yhtiön yksityisraide erkanee.

Eli nykylainsäädännöllä esimerkiksi Tampereella olisi täysin mahdollista tehdä niin, että Tampere rakentaisi oman yksityisraideparin Lielahti-Amuri-välille nykyisen RHK:n raideparin rinnalle, jota liikennöitäisiin pikaraitiovaunuin. Lielahti-Lentävänniemi ja Amurista keskustan kautta eteenpäin rataosuudet olisivat raitioteitä. Lielahti toimisi yhdysliikennepaikkana, joten vaunut voisi ajaa omalla voimalla perille Vuosaaren satamasta asti.

Lainsäädännön salliessa liikennettä voisi laajentaa myös valtion rataverkolle.

Uusikaupunki-Turku-Salo-lähijunaliikenne ja kaikki muukin YTV:n ulkopuolinen läihliikenne nykylainsäädännöllä on taas täysin LVM:n varassa, mutta tähän tullee ensi hallituskaudella muutos. Toivottavasti muutos tarkoittaa sitä, että kaupungit tilaavat ja VR tuottaa, eikä sitä, että kunnat joutuisivat vain maksumiehiksi.

----------


## Move on

> Ei taatusti ollut, RautL 555/2006 tuli voimaan 1.1.2007. Henkilöliikenteen osalta sisältö toki oli samankaltainen, ja vaihtotyö on kai aina ollut laillista, jos se on tapahtunut sellaisella liikennepaikalla, jolta yhtiön yksityisraide erkanee.


Ei tietenkään aivan uusin versio, vaan nykyistä tiukempi laki, joka takasi VR-Yhtymälle yksinoikeuden kaikkeen liikenteeseen RHK:n rataverkolla.

Kyseessä ei ollut vaihtotyö Kymin ratapihalla, jolla KSR luonnollisesti operoi päivittäin, vaan Kotkassa, jossa VR veturipulan takia käytti tilapäisesti ulkopuolisen yhtiön veturia alihankintasopimuksen perusteella.

----------


## ultrix

> Kyseessä ei ollut vaihtotyö Kymin ratapihalla, jolla KSR luonnollisesti operoi päivittäin, vaan Kotkassa, jossa VR veturipulan takia käytti tilapäisesti ulkopuolisen yhtiön veturia alihankintasopimuksen perusteella.


Selvä, en itse tunne tarkasti Kymenlaakson asioita, joten anteeksi erehdys. Tuo kuulostaa vähän samalta kuin se, että VR ajaa Junakalusto Oy:n junilla tulevaisuudessa YTV-lähiliikenteessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Selvä, en itse tunne tarkasti Kymenlaakson asioita, joten anteeksi erehdys. Tuo kuulostaa vähän samalta kuin se, että VR ajaa Junakalusto Oy:n junilla tulevaisuudessa YTV-lähiliikenteessä.


Kaluston omistus ei ole oleellista. Museoliikennettä on ajettu 1990-luvun alusta siten, että yksityiset ovat omistaneet kaluston ja kuljettaja on tullut VR Oy:stä.

Liikennöinnin määrittelyä en osaa tarkkaan tähän kirjoittaa, mutta yksinkertaistettuna kyse on siitä, että VR Oy on varannut ratakapasiteetin ja määrää vastuullisen henkilökunnan hoitamaan junan kuljetuksen. Tällöin siis VR Oy on vastuussa junan kulkemisesta.

Olen aikanaan keskustellut siitä, minkälainen pitää olla VR Oy:n ja junaa kuljettavan henkilön suhde. VR Oy on määritellyt sen niin, että VR Oy:n pitää maksaa henkilön kustannukset. Eli ei kelvannut se, että otetaan VR Oy:n palveluksessa oleva kuljettaja ja hän tekee työn talkoilla mutta VR Oy:n tehtävään määräämänä. Ei myöskään se, että kuljettaja saisi työehtosopimuksen mukaista palkkaa museoliikenteen harjoittajalta.  Kuljettajan ei tarvinnut olla työsuhteessa VR Oy:n kanssa. Eli saattoi olla vaikka henkilövuokrausta. 

VR Oy:lle tärkeintä oli, että raha kiertää VR Oy:n kautta. Ja käytännössä VR Oy:lle maksetaan oleellisesti enemmän rahaa kuin VR Oy maksaa kuljettajalle.

Antero

----------


## Jpl

Turku - Salo välin liikennettä voi tosiaan hoitaa Sm2-yksiköillä. Matka-aika Sm2:lla olisi 40 min pysähdysten ollessa asemilla Salo,Meriniitty,Halikko,Paimio,Piikkiö,Littoinen,K  upittaa ja Turku. Sm4 suoriutuu tästä vielä pari minuuttia nopeammin (38 min). Olettaen tietenkin, että pysähdyksissä ollaan asemalla alle puoli minuuttia.

Liikenteen aloitus myös vaatii yhden n. 40-60 miljoonan euron ratainvestoinnin, sillä järkevät aikataulut tälle ruuhkaiselle rataosalle saadaan vain rakentamalla noin 11 km pitkä kohtausraide välille km 155 - 166 eli suunnilleen Hajala-Kevola välille. Näin saadaan lähdöt Salosta/Turusta aina kymmentä yli tasatunnin (esim. 10:10, 11:10 jne), jolloin Salosta lähdettäessä Turusta tuleva kaukojuna kohdataan kaksoisraideosuudella ja perässä tuleva taajamajuna kohdataan Paimiossa. Näin saadaan toimiva tasatuntiliikenne taajamajunilla ja kaukojunilla yhtäaikaa ajettavaksi.

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi vähentää tai siirtää kaukojunaliikennettä paremmin sopivaksi, mutta liikennöitsijämme ei halua muuttaa nykyisiä aikatauluja.

Turkuun ja alueen liikenteeseen ylipäätään pitäisi varata 3-6 kpl Sm2-junia ennen kuin ne päätetään panna romuksi. 2020-luvulla sitten uutta kalustoa, koska Sm2:t ei enää silloin ole kelvollisia (tosin käyttöikä saattaa olla Sm1:tä parempi sillä Sm2:t eivät ruostu, kuten on nähty Sm1-kaluston kohdalla).

Järjestettäväksi jää tuolloin vielä, missä väleissä rantaradalla nykyään kulkevia tavarajunia 3596, 3595, 3582, 3583 ja 3528 ajetaan (nämä kulkevat tarpeen mukaan, mutta kuitenkin lähes päivittäin ma-pe).

----------


## JSL

Miten mahtaa käydä Uudenkaupungin junaliikenteen uuden hallituksen otteissa, kun sossut putosivat hallituksesta, eikä Susanna Huovinen ole enää ministeri?  :Very Happy:

----------


## JSL

Sattumalta löysin tälläisen artikkelin: http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu/22585 
Kannattaa lukea, siinä mm. mainitaan VR:n naurettava tekosyy aamun työläis- ja koululaisvuoron lopettamiselle.

----------


## Jpl

> Sattumalta löysin tälläisen artikkelin: http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu/22585 
> Kannattaa lukea, siinä mm. mainitaan VR:n naurettava tekosyy aamun työläis- ja koululaisvuoron lopettamiselle.


Kyseessä on ihan oikea, vakava asia, eikä mikään naurettava tekosyy. Rahaa tuottava rahtiliikenne on tuolloin ollut valitettavasti prioriteeteissa etusijalla jonkun vähäisen tappiollisen matkustajajunavuoron rinnalla. Tuolla Tku-Tpe välillä muuten oli hetken aikaa tilanne, jolloin P 922 odotteli säännöllisesti Kyrössä 19 minuuttia eräänkin Kemiran säiliöjunan ohitusta. Tuo nyt tosin johtui siitä, että siellä nyt vaan oli sen verran junia liikkeellä, ettei muuta järjestelyä pystynyt tukkoiselle rataosuudelle saamaan. Tuo säiliöjuna vielä pysähtyi Kyröön odottelemaan edellä ajaneen pikajunan pääsemistä seuraavan suojastusopastimen ohi. Vastaavia "pikuri odottaa tavarajunan ohituksen" esimerkkejä löytynee muiltakin yksiraiteisilta rataosilta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Rahaa tuottava rahtiliikenne on tuolloin ollut valitettavasti prioriteeteissa etusijalla jonkun vähäisen tappiollisen matkustajajunavuoron rinnalla.


Kyseessä on kuitenkin ollut silloisen liikelaitos - VR:n itse aiheuttama ongelma. Uudenkaupungin radalta (kuten muiltakin radoilta) oli jo tuolloin poistettu hyvin paljon kohtausmahdollisuuksia, jotka aiheuttivat tämän kaltaisia tilanteita. Radat oli muutettu soveltumattomiksi sellaiselle liikenteelle, jota VR ei halunnut ajaa - eli esimerkiksi paikallisjunaliikennettä ei oltu enää lainkaan huomioitu.

Kyseessä on siltikin tekosyy. Jos oltaisiin haluttu, aikataulut olisi varmasti saatu sovitettua.

Nyt, kun paikallisjunaliikenne palautetaan, joudutaan monet sivuraiteet rakentamaan uudelleen. Uudenkaupungin radalle tarvitaan uusi kohtauspaikka Vinkkilään ja lisäkohtausraide Mynämäelle, jotta nykyiset tavarajunat sekä tunnin välein kulkeva paikallisjuna saadaan mahtumaan.

----------


## TEP70

> Nyt, kun paikallisjunaliikenne palautetaan, joudutaan monet sivuraiteet rakentamaan uudelleen. Uudenkaupungin radalle tarvitaan uusi kohtauspaikka Vinkkilään ja lisäkohtausraide Mynämäelle, jotta nykyiset tavarajunat sekä tunnin välein kulkeva paikallisjuna saadaan mahtumaan.


Niillä kohtausraiteilla on omat käyttöikänsä. Kun ne ovat käyttöikänsä päässä, ne on uusittava joka tapauksessa, eikä niitä uusita vain odottamaan mahdollisesti vuosikausien päässä tapahtuvaa käytön lisääntymistä. Jos käyttöä ei ole, tiensä päässä olevat rakenteet puretaan pois eikä korvata niitä uusilla seisomaan tyhjän panttina.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

TEP70:lle voinen huomauttaa, että jos oletetaan, että kyseessä ei ollut "tekosyy", on ilmeistä, että ohitusraiteita oli poistettu TEP70:n esittämien periaatteiden vastaisesti. Kysehän oli siitä, että liikennöity juna lakkautettiin.

----------


## JSL

Raision pohjoispäähänkin voisi palauttaa "puolenvaihtopaikan", 1:ltä on päässyt 2:lle ja päinvastoin, vanhojen karttojen mukaan. En tiedä olisiko silti ratapiha tarpeeksi pitkä myrkkyjunien kohtauksia ajatellen. Ihalassakin olisi valmis pohja, ennenhän Viheriäisten erkanemisvaihde oli lähellä Turun rajaa. Vaihteitä uudelleensijoittamalla tänne saisi ruhtinaallisen pitkän kohtauspaikan. 1960-l kartan mukaan Ihalassa on ollut Turusta tultaessa vielä välivaihde Nesteen radalta takaisin pääraiteelle ennen nykyistä 
Ihalantien tasoristeystä!

----------


## kemkim

> TEP70:lle voinen huomauttaa, että jos oletetaan, että kyseessä ei ollut "tekosyy", on ilmeistä, että ohitusraiteita oli poistettu TEP70:n esittämien periaatteiden vastaisesti. Kysehän oli siitä, että liikennöity juna lakkautettiin.


Jos junavuorot olivat tappiollisia, oli helppo päätös radan tullessa korjauskuntoon jättää vaihteet uusimatta ja lakkauttaa junavuorot. Näin kummastakin asiasta säästettiin rahaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos junavuorot olivat tappiollisia, oli helppo päätös radan tullessa korjauskuntoon jättää vaihteet uusimatta ja lakkauttaa junavuorot. Näin kummastakin asiasta säästettiin rahaa.


Juuri näin. Kysymys on tahdosta. Sille, mitä tahdotaan, keksitään aina syitä. Ja kun tahdotaan jotain, kustannukset ovat pieniä, mutta kun ei tahdota, kustannukset ovat ylipääsemättömiä.

Toisin sanoen, sivuraiteiden ylläpidosta saadaan syy lopettaa liikennettä. Ja liikenteen lopettamisesta saadaan syy purkaa sivuraiteita. Parasta asiassa on, että sen jälkeen voidaan sanoa, ettei VOI palauttaa liikennettä.

Sinänsä on yhdentekevää, onko jostain ollut 20 vuotta sivuraide purettuna vai muuten käyttämättömänä. Ylläpidon puutteessa raide ei kuitenkaan ole käyttökelpoinen ilman uusimista. Tämä siis teknisessä mielessä. Mutta poliittisesti on paljon helpompaa saada päätös olemassaolevan kelvottoman raiteen korjaamisesta kuin puretun rakentamisesta uudelleen. Vaikka itse asiassa se uudelleen rakentaminen voi olla jopa halvempaa, kun urakkaan ei sisälly entisen purkukustannuksia.

Suurin ongelma liikenteen lakkauttamisesta seuraa yhdyskuntarakenteen muutoksesta noiden 20 vuoden aikana. Kun asemakylät autioituvat ja liikkumiskulttuuri siirtyy autoiluun, liikenteen palauttamisen kynnys ovat kadonneet matkustajat. Ja yhdyskuntarakenteen kanssa puhutaan 100-kertaisista rahoista sivuraiteiden hintoihin nähden.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Suurin ongelma liikenteen lakkauttamisesta seuraa yhdyskuntarakenteen muutoksesta noiden 20 vuoden aikana. Kun asemakylät autioituvat ja liikkumiskulttuuri siirtyy autoiluun, liikenteen palauttamisen kynnys ovat kadonneet matkustajat.


Näinpä. Toisaalta, kun liikenne palautetaan, voidaan rataa markkinoida "uutena" yhteytenä ja rakentaa sen varrelle uutta asutusta. Sitten voidaan mainostaa, miten lyhyt ajallinen matka keskuskaupunkiin Turkuun on näistä asemanvarren taajamista. Jos ne toteutetetaan laadukkaasti ja junaliikenne on jo alusta lähtien hyvää modernilla kalustolla, niin projekti voi onnistuakin. Uudenkaupungin radan tapauksessa hommalla on suuremmat mahdollisuudet mennä läpi, kuin jos pitäisi kokonaan uusi rata rakentaa. Epäilyt uuden paikallisjunaradan kannattavuudesta olisivat varmasti suuret, mutta nyt rata on jo valmiina ja kustannukset eivät ole yhtä suuria.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näinpä. Toisaalta, kun liikenne palautetaan, voidaan rataa markkinoida "uutena" yhteytenä ja rakentaa sen varrelle uutta asutusta. Sitten voidaan mainostaa, miten lyhyt ajallinen matka keskuskaupunkiin Turkuun on näistä asemanvarren taajamista...


Juuri näin, ja Varsinais-Suomen kunnilla onkin halu saada paikallisjunaliikenne käyntiin sen tarjoamien mahdollisuuksien vuoksi.

Itse asiassa vanha radanvarren yhdyskuntarakenne on säilynyt Turusta lähtevien ratojen varsilla yllättävän hyvin junaliikenteen puuttumisesta huolimatta. Monet taajamat ehtivät kasvaa niin vahvoiksi, että vaikka liikenne on siirtynyt maanteille, taajama on elänyt entisellä paikallaan radan äärellä. Siksi matkustajaennusteen kanssa ei jouduta lähtemään tyhjästä, koska väestöä on jo nyt kävelyetäisyydellä pysäkeistä.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Kyseessä on kuitenkin ollut silloisen liikelaitos - VR:n itse aiheuttama ongelma. Uudenkaupungin radalta (kuten muiltakin radoilta) oli jo tuolloin poistettu hyvin paljon kohtausmahdollisuuksia, jotka aiheuttivat tämän kaltaisia tilanteita.
> 
> Nyt, kun paikallisjunaliikenne palautetaan, joudutaan monet sivuraiteet rakentamaan uudelleen.


Uudenkaupungin rataa ei kauko-ohjattu, joten sivuraiteiden lukumäärä on aivan yhdentekevä asia radan kapasiteettia arvioitaessa. Sivuraiteet kun eivät osaa järjestää yhtäkään junakohtausta. Merkitystä oli vain junasuorituspaikkojen lukumäärällä ja niiden määrän lisääminen olisi nostanut armotta henkilöstömenoja ja siten myös radan liikennöintikustannuksia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Jos tarkastellaan asiaa siitä lähtökohdasta, että VR:n paikallisjunaliikenteen alasajossa käyttämissä tekosyissä oli jotain todellista taustalla, niin lakkautusasia on PNu:n esittämästä näkökulmasta todella absurdi.

Radan matkustajamäärän kannalta tärkeimmän junavuoron osalta kyse on ollut vain yhden junakohtauksen järjestämisestä aamulla.

Käsittääkseni junasuorituksia voidaan tehdä paikoissa, joissa se on fyysisesti mahdollista, kun paikalla on tarvittava henkilöstö. Nyt on ollut kyse yhdestä aamulla järjestettävästä kohtauksesta ja sen vaatimista työtunneista. Henkilöstöä oli tuolloin varmasti riittämiin palkkalistoilla.

Tosiasiassa tämän asian järjestämisen lisätuloina ovat olleet koko työmatka- ja koululaisliikenteen tulot.

Oleellista asiassa on kuitenkin se, että VR on tarkoituksellisesti ajanut paikallisjunaliikenteen alas kehittämällä sille sopivat tekosyyt ja välttämällä junaliikenteen järjestämistä niin, että paikallisjunaliikenne olisi taloudellisesti voitu hoitaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos tarkastellaan asiaa siitä lähtökohdasta, että VR:n paikallisjunaliikenteen alasajossa käyttämissä tekosyissä oli jotain todellista taustalla, niin lakkautusasia on PNu:n esittämästä näkökulmasta todella absurdi.


Kerronpa aluksi asiaa pohjustavan esimerkin:

Höyryveturimatkat 1009 järjesti muutamia vuosia sitten turistijunan Helsinki-Merisatama. Tällöin täytyi Satamaradan kanjonin länsipäässä oleva lukittu vaihde kääntää Merisataman suuntaan. Vaihteen kääntämiseen tarvitaan avain, jolla vaihteen lukko avataan. Ja tietenkin käsivoimaa heittää limppu puolelta toiselle jotta kielet kääntyvät.

Junaliikennepalvelu ostettiin VR Oy:ltä. Vaihteen kääntämiseen VR Oy palkkasi päiväksi vaihdemiehen, ja halusi tietenkin periä palkkakulut asiakkaalta eli HVM 1009 Oy:ltä. Junassa oli ostettuna jo 3-henkinen miehistö, yksi heistä pätevä konduktööri.

Kustannukset olivat tietenkin absurdit, kun vaihde käännettiin kerran mennessä ja toisen kerran palatessa. Ilmoitin, että HVM ei hyväksy tällaista, vaan vaihteen voi kääntää junan konduktööri - kuten tehdään kaikkialla rataverkolla miehittämättömillä liikennepaikoilla. Ensi vastaus oli, ettei se ole mahdollista, koska ei ole toista avainta vaihteeseen. Kun sitten ilmoitin, että HVM voi ostaa toisen avaimen, toinen avain löytyikin ilman kustannuksia. Ja lopulta tehtiin kuten olin sanonut ja säästettiin siis neljännen henkilön palkkakulut.

Tarinan opetus: Rautatieliikenteessä on tiettyjä käytäntöjä, jotka periytyvät valtion viraston yli 100-vuotisesta historiasta ja ajalta, jolloin ihmistyö oli halpaa ja tekniikka kallista. Kehitys tarkoittaa sopeutumista muutoksiin, tässä tapauksessa sovittamalla käytäntöjä muuttuneisiin olosuhteisiin ihmistyön käytyä kalliiksi.

Miehittämättömällä liikennepaikalla opastimet ovat lukitut aja-asentoon molempiin suuntiin ja vaihteet pääraiteelle. Näin liikennepaikka on lupa ohittaa. Kun halutaan sivuraiteelle, konduktööri nousee junasta, purkaa avaimillaan lukitukset ja kääntää vaihteen. Kun juna on sivuraiteella, konduktööri kääntää vaihteen takaisin ja lukitsee sen sekä palauttaa opastimet aja-asentoon. Vastaantuleva juna voi turvallisesti kohdata toisen ilman miehitystä.

Jos siis on halua hoitaa paikallisjunaa ilman liikennepaikan miehittämisen kustannuksia, se on täysin mahdollista. Ellei halua ole, tästä saadaan yksi selitys asiaa tuntemattomille, jotta heidät saadaan hyväksymään ehkä vastentahtoinen päätös liikenteen lakkauttamisesta - tai uudellen aloittamisesta luopumisesta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Miehittämättömällä liikennepaikalla opastimet ovat lukitut aja-asentoon molempiin suuntiin ja vaihteet pääraiteelle. Näin liikennepaikka on lupa ohittaa. Kun halutaan sivuraiteelle, konduktööri nousee junasta, purkaa avaimillaan lukitukset ja kääntää vaihteen. Kun juna on sivuraiteella, konduktööri kääntää vaihteen takaisin ja lukitsee sen sekä palauttaa opastimet aja-asentoon. Vastaantuleva juna voi turvallisesti kohdata toisen ilman miehitystä.
> 
> Jos siis on halua hoitaa paikallisjunaa ilman liikennepaikan miehittämisen kustannuksia, se on täysin mahdollista. Ellei halua ole, tästä saadaan yksi selitys asiaa tuntemattomille, jotta heidät saadaan hyväksymään ehkä vastentahtoinen päätös liikenteen lakkauttamisesta - tai uudellen aloittamisesta luopumisesta.



Ihan mielenkiinnosta, kuinka lujaa voidaan turvamääräysten ajaa rataosalla, jolla on "elektronisesti valvomattomia" vaihteita? 

Voisin vaan kuvitella, että tulee aika pahaa jälkeä, jos vaikka Pendolino ajaa 200 km/h vaihteeseen, jonka vaikka konduktööri on unohtanut kääntää takaisin oikeaan asentoon.

Rautatieliikenteenkin turvallisuusvaatimukset ovat kiristyneet vuosien saatossa. Automaattista kulunvalvontaakin on laajennettu merkittävästi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tietääkseni automaatisen kulunvalvonnan rataosat ovat yleensä myös kauko-ohjattuja. Näiden rakentamisen yhteydessä on poistettu kohtauspaikkoja ja vaihteita. Poikkeustilanteita ja -kohteita varten on omat sääntönsä, jotka johtavat tietysti nopeusrajoituksiin.

Turku - Ukiradan historiallinen tapaus koski aivan eri tilannetta eli rataa, jolla on vain tavarajuna- ja paikallisjunaliikennettä eikä JKV:tä ja kauko-ohjausta. Siihen Anteron kuvaama ratkaisu on oikea ja turvallinen.

Turku - Uki - radalle on nyt rakennettu tai rakenteilla sekä JKV että kauko-ohjaus, joten tämä asia ei tule vastaan nyt kun paikallisjunaliikenne palautetaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta, kuinka lujaa voidaan turvamääräysten ajaa rataosalla, jolla on "elektronisesti valvomattomia" vaihteita?


Nopeus riippu vaihteen rakenteesta. Pääraiteet ovat suorille vaihteille, ja nopeisiin vaihteisiin ei tarvitse hiljentää matkanopeudesta.




> Voisin vaan kuvitella, että tulee aika pahaa jälkeä, jos vaikka Pendolino ajaa 200 km/h vaihteeseen, jonka vaikka konduktööri on unohtanut kääntää takaisin oikeaan asentoon.


Jokelan ja Jyväskylän onnettomuudet ovat näyttöä siitä, mitä seuraa kun ajetaan liian kovaa poikkeavalle raiteelle vievään vaihteeseen. Mutta vika ei ole vaihteen unohtumisessa, sillä rautateiden turvalaitos - myös vanha mekaaninen - on rakennettu niin, ettei opastinta saa näyttämään suoraan ajamista, jos vaihde on käännettynä poikkeavalle raiteelle. Jos konduktööri unohtaa kääntää vaihteen, opastin jää osoittamaan alennettua nopeutta, joka on turvallinen ajettaessa poikkeavalle raiteelle.




> Rautatieliikenteenkin turvallisuusvaatimukset ovat kiristyneet vuosien saatossa. Automaattista kulunvalvontaakin on laajennettu merkittävästi.


Tavallaan sanoisin, etteivät turvallisuusvaatimukset ole kiristyneet. Nykyiset kasvaneet nopeudet vaan edellyttävät saman eli ehdottoman turvallisuuden saavuttamiseksi toisenlaisia ratkaisuja kuin aikaisemmat. Automaattisen kulunvalvonnan merkitys on eliminoida pakkokeinoin kuljettajan inhimillinen virhe, mutta muuten junan kululta edellytetään samaa kuin ilman kulunvalvontaa.

Antero

----------


## PNu

Tuo onkin hieno ehdotus, että samalle junasuoritusvälille lähetettäisiin vastakkaisiin suuntiin kulkevia junia. Tällöinhän ei luonnollisesti ole mitään keinoa pysäyttää ko. junia opasteilla, jos esim. toinen juna myöhästyy aikataulustaan eikä ehdi suunniteltuun kohtaukseen ajoissa. Koko junaturvallisuus rakentuisi siis yksinomaan kuljettajien muistin ja/tai radiopuhelinyhteyden toimivuuden varaan. 

Entä miten tällä mallilla saavutettaisiin säästöä henkilöstömenoissa? Ei useimmissa tavarajunissa ole ollut enää kymmeniin vuosiin konduktööriä, joka tässä mallissa olisi tavarajuniin palautettava. Vai matkustajajunatko ne sivuraiteelle aina väistäisivät? Taitaisi olla melkoisen pikainen matkustajajuna, jonka junakohtaukset suoritettaisiin noin "joustavalla" tavalla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

PNu:lle muistuttaisin siitä, että keskustelu menettelystä koski koko ajan VR:n 1980-90-luvun taitteessa käyttämiä tekosyitä Turku - Uusikaupunki - junaliikenteen lakkauttamiseksi. Anteron esimerkki käytännön junaliikenteestä osoitti, että tarvittava junakohtaus olisi voitu järjestää ilman mainittavia lisäkustannuksia.

Turku - Uusikaupunki - radalle rakennetaan (tai on jo rakennettu) kauko-ohjaus ja automaattinen kulunvalvonta, joka on käytössä, kun paikallisjunaliikenne lähivuosina palautetaan.

----------


## PNu

> PNu:lle muistuttaisin siitä, että keskustelu menettelystä koski koko ajan VR:n 1980-90-luvun taitteessa käyttämiä tekosyitä Turku - Uusikaupunki - junaliikenteen lakkauttamiseksi. 
> 
> Turku - Uusikaupunki - radalle rakennetaan (tai on jo rakennettu) kauko-ohjaus ja automaattinen kulunvalvonta, joka on käytössä, kun paikallisjunaliikenne lähivuosina palautetaan.


No niinhän keskustelu koski juuri 80- ja 90-luvun taitteen tilannetta ja silloin Uudenkaupungin rata ei ollut kauko-ohjattu eikä suojastettu. Siksi sinunkin on aivan turha vetää kauko-ohjausta ja kulunvalvontaa keskusteluun mukaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Hyvä PNu. Kanssasi on aivan turha keskustella mistään, koska asia vaihtuu kommentistasi toiseen vain niin, että kanssakeskustelijasi ovat aina muka väärässä. Tärkeintähän sinulle on jankuttaa, että älyttömyys ja asioiden tekeminen mahdottomaksi on ainoa "järkevä" rautateiden hoitotapa.

Vastasin kommenttiisi, jossa lähtökohtana oli luulla, että Antero esitti tällaista menettelyä nyt toteutettavaksi. Kysehän oli siitä, olisiko tätä menettelyä voitu soveltaa silloin kun VR pyrki keksimään tekosyyt liikenteen lakkauttamiseen 1980-90-luvun taitteessa.

Nyt menettelyä ei onneksi tarvita.

----------


## PNu

> Kysehän oli siitä, olisiko tätä menettelyä voitu soveltaa silloin kun VR pyrki keksimään tekosyyt liikenteen lakkauttamiseen 1980-90-luvun taitteessa.


Ymmärsin vallan hyvin tämän ja siksi kirjoitin itsekin koko ajan 80- ja 90-luvun taitteen tilanteesta. Huomasitko, että käytin edellä jopa tuon ajan junaturvallisuussäännön termiä "junasuorituspaikka"? En nykyisen junaturvallisuussäännön termiä "lupapaikka". Tämä aivan tarkoituksella, koska halusin korostaa, että kysymys on menneestä aikakaudesta.

----------


## PNu

> Tärkeintähän sinulle on jankuttaa, että älyttömyys ja asioiden tekeminen mahdottomaksi on ainoa "järkevä" rautateiden hoitotapa.


Ehkä tätä voisi vielä jatkaa. Vanha junasuorituskäytäntö saattaa toki nykyajan näkökulmasta tuntua kankealta mutta sillä oli aivan järkevä tarkoitus eli junaturvallisuudesta huolehtiminen. Ajatus oli, että onnettomuuden mahdollisuus vähenee ratkaisevasti, kun junasuoritusvälille päästetään vain yksi juna kerrallaan. Kun lisäksi junakohtauksista sovittiin junasuorittajien kesken ja myös kuljettajilla piti olla tieto kohdattavista junista niin inhimillisen erehdyksenkin mahdollisuus väheni. Jos junasuorittaja unohti kohtauksen niin kuljettaja pystyi pelastamaan tilanteen pysäyttämällä junan. Tai jos kuljettaja unohti kohtauksen niin vaaraa ei kuitenkaan aiheutunut, jos hän ajoi junasuorituspaikalta näytettyjen opasteiden mukaan. 

Edellä ehdotetussa liikennöintimallissa (eli kohtausten järjestämisessä junasuorituspaikkojen välillä) olisi yhdellä junasuoritusvälillä kaksi junaa samanaikaisesti eikä myöskään junasuorittajilla olisi mahdollisuutta puuttua tilanteeseen. Siksi ehdotettu malli olisi ratkaisevasti VR:llä harjoitettua vaarallisempi. 

Kahden junasuorituspaikan välillä on tosin oikeastikin mahdollista järjestää "junakohtaus" ilman miehitystä ja aivan turvallisestikin. Tällöin puhutaan liikennepaikalle sulkeutumisesta. Se on kuitenkin käyttökelpoinen lähinnä vain tilanteissa, jossa ko. liikennepaikalta haetaan vaunuja tai ratatyökoneet on siirrettävä sivuun junaliikenteen tieltä yms.

Varsinaisen junakohtauksen korvikkeeksi liikennepaikalle sulkeutuminen ei juuri sovellu. Tällöin nimittäin junasuoritusvälillä saa kulkea vain yksi juna samanaikaisesti eli ensin liikennepaikalle sulkeutuva juna varaa koko välin ja sitten vastakkaisesta suunnasta tuleva juna varaa koko välin. Kun liikennepaikalle sulkeutuminen ja sieltä lähtö ovat lisäksi aikaa vieviä toimenpiteitä niin ratakapasiteetti ei tällä tavoin juurikaan lisäänny verrattuna tilanteeseen, jossa junat ajatetaan suoraan junasuoritusvälin päästä päähän.

Lisäksi liikennepaikalle sulkeutuvalle junalle tulee erittäin pitkä pysähdys vastaan tulevan junan odottelun takia. Seuraava junasuorituspaikkahan voi antaa vastaan tulevalle junalle lähtöluvan vasta, kun liikennepaikalle sulkeutunut juna on turvallisesti sivuraiteella. Jos odotusaika on käytännössä esim. 30 min niin ratkaisu on täysin kestämätön etenkin juuri paikallisjunan ollessa kysymyksessä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Pistänpä minäkin lusikkani keitokseen. Anteron vertaus oli kyllä sinänsä kuvaava VR:n toimintatavoista  törmäähän tuollaiseen nyt virastossa missä hyvänsä. Mutta en itse ainakaan vetäisi siitä vielä yleisiä johtopäätöksiä.

On totta, että kaikki on aina mahdollista, jos halutaan. Mutta aina kaikki ei ole järkevää, ja mielestäni täällä ei ole vielä ilmennyt konsensusta siitä, miten liikennettä olisi voitu _järkevällä tavalla_ jatkaa.

Meillä ei myöskään ole oikeaa tietoa siitä, miten VR on punninnut rataosan liikenteen kannattavuuksia ja jatkomahdollisuuksia. Toki juuri suosituimman vuoron lopettaminen kielii jonkin verran.

On varmasti totta, ettei liikenteen jatkamisen mahdollisuuksia selvitetty tarpeeksi. Mutta PNu:n tapaan (jos häntä oikein tulkitsen) uskon, että se olisi vaatinut sen ajan käytäntöihinkin muutoksia, eikä liikennepaikkaa olisi oikeasti voitu järkevästi hoitaa esimerkiksi konduktöörityövoimalla ja ilman liikennepaikkaa, vaikka olisi haluttukin. Järkevää olisi ollut investoida uusiin liikennepaikkoihin. Ilmeisesti Uudenkaupungin liikenne tulkittiin suorasukaisesti auringonlaskun alaksi, ja uuteen liikennepaikkaan ei haluttu investoida.

En ilman oikeita todisteita lähtisi väittämään, että VR tarkoitushakuisesti halusi ajaa alas liikenteen, vaan johtopäätökset olivat vain hätiköityjä ja kehitystä ajateltiin korkeintaan nopeutettavan. Liiketaloudellisesta mielestä se on tietysti jopa oikea kehityskulku: lopetetaan huonosti kannattavat asiat ja vapautetaan niistä resursseja kannattavamman puolen parantamiseen, jotta edes se menestyisi jatkossakin.

Yhteiskunnan näkökulmasta kehitys on tietysti ollut huono, ja oikea kehityskulku olisi ollut vapauttaa kaikki VR:n jälkeensä jättämä liikenne kilpailulle tai seutujen suunnittelulle ja tilaukselle. Toivotaan, että tähän vielä päädytään.

----------


## PNu

> Ilmeisesti Uudenkaupungin liikenne tulkittiin suorasukaisesti auringonlaskun alaksi, ja uuteen liikennepaikkaan ei haluttu investoida.


Eiköhän Uudenkaupungin radan henkilöliikenteen lopettamisessa ja aikataulurakenteen muutoksissa ollut kysymys paljolti siitä, mitä kerrotaan tässä viestissä.

Itse tartuin tähän kapasiteettikysymykseen siksi, että muutamista edellä olevista kirjoituksista voi saada käsityksen, että lisäkapasiteettia olisi saatu aivan ilmaiseksi jättämällä vain muutama vanha sivuraide purkamatta. Oikeastihan asia ei ollut lainkaan näin yksinkertainen.




> Liiketaloudellisesta mielestä se on tietysti jopa oikea kehityskulku: lopetetaan huonosti kannattavat asiat ja vapautetaan niistä resursseja kannattavamman puolen parantamiseen, jotta edes se menestyisi jatkossakin.
> 
> Yhteiskunnan näkökulmasta kehitys on tietysti ollut huono


En tiedä onko kehitys aina ollut edes yhteiskunnan näkökulmasta huono. Tietyissä tapauksissa paikallisliikenteen lopettaminen ei ole tarkoittanut koko junaliikenteen lopettamista vaan ainoastaan pysähdyspaikkojen määrää on vähennetty pyrittäessä nopeuttamaan aikatauluja. Tämä taas on tehnyt junat paljon houkuttelevammiksi kaukoliikenteen matkustajille. Tuskin vaikkapa sellaisilla rataosilla kuin Jyväskylä-Seinäjoki tai Pieksämäki-Joensuu olisi ollut enää aikoihin matkustajaliikennettä, jos etanan vauhtia kulkevia Lättäjunia ei olisi muutettu pikajunan kaltaisiksi. Toki Uudenkaupungin tapauksessa kehitys on voinut olla yhteiskunnan näkökulmasta negatiivinen, koska matkustajaliikenne loppui kokonaan.

----------


## JSL

Heräsi vielä kysymys tuosta aikatauluongelma-tekosyystä, että mikä rahti se oli, joka tappoi aamuvuoron? Jos joku sattuis muistamaan ajoaikoja kanssa.

----------


## Wänskä

> En tiedä onko kehitys aina ollut edes yhteiskunnan näkökulmasta huono. (---) Tuskin vaikkapa sellaisilla rataosilla kuin Jyväskylä-Seinäjoki tai Pieksämäki-Joensuu olisi ollut enää aikoihin matkustajaliikennettä, jos etanan vauhtia kulkevia Lättäjunia ei olisi muutettu pikajunan kaltaisiksi. Toki Uudenkaupungin tapauksessa kehitys on voinut olla yhteiskunnan näkökulmasta negatiivinen, koska matkustajaliikenne loppui kokonaan.


Hurja pikajunapa onkin Jyväskylästä Seinäjoelle kun parhaimmillaan viittäkymppiä köröttelee. Jostain kumman syystä pitäisin ratojen kunnostamisen vaikutusta nopeuteen ja sitä kautta matkustajamääriin merkittävämpänä kuin pysähdyspaikkojen karsimista.

----------


## Jpl

> Heräsi vielä kysymys tuosta aikatauluongelma-tekosyystä, että mikä rahti se oli, joka tappoi aamuvuoron? Jos joku sattuis muistamaan ajoaikoja kanssa.


Olisiko vaikka ammoniakkijuna Vainikkalasta Uuteenkaupunkiin? Tuommoinen sinne aamuisin ajetaan vieläkin.

----------


## PNu

> Hurja pikajunapa onkin Jyväskylästä Seinäjoelle kun parhaimmillaan viittäkymppiä köröttelee. Jostain kumman syystä pitäisin ratojen kunnostamisen vaikutusta nopeuteen ja sitä kautta matkustajamääriin merkittävämpänä kuin pysähdyspaikkojen karsimista.


Esim. Jyväskylän ja Seinäjoen välisellä radalla ei ole liikennettä likimainkaan niin paljon, että rata olisi perusteltua sähköistää ja kunnostaa johonkin sn160-tasoon. Käytännössä siis vähäliikenteisillä radoilla ei yleensä ollut muuta realistista keinoa ajoaikojen olennaiseen lyhentämiseen kuin hiljaisimpien pysähdysten lakkauttaminen.

----------


## Eira

Kirjoitus aiheesta Turun Sanomien Mielipiteet-sivulla 8.1.2009 tässä.

----------


## JSL

Paino viimeisillä sanoilla: "Vainion Liikenne".

----------


## LateZ

En ymmärrä, miksi Turun seudulla halutaan junia nimenomaan Uuteenkaupunkiin. Turku-Salo -paikallisjuna kerran tunnissa olisi hankkeena aivan toista maata. Ilmeisesti johonkin kaksoisraiteenpätkään pitäisi investoida, jotta homma oikeasti toimisi. Tuollainen liikenne lisäisi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä nopeasti ja tuntuvasti. Lisäksi matkustajavirrat olisivat paljon tasaisempia, Saloon haluttaisiin väliasemilta niin työhön kuin Helsingin kaukojunillekin. Tulos olisi jotain samansuuntaista kuin Helsinki-Lahti Z-junien kanssa kävi.

Uudenkaupungin junaan siirtyisivät lähinnä bussilla tähän asti kulkeneet ja Turusta lähteviin kaukojuniin aikovat. Työmatkaliiketeessä toki voi kohtuullinen kuorma kulkea Turkuun aamuksi ja illalla takaisin. Pikkukylien asemiin pitäisi tehdä isoja investointeja, sopivaa kalustoa hankkia. Toteuttaminen ja tarvittavan linja-autoliikenteen elättäminen junaliikenteen rinnalla voi olla yllättävän kallista. Kannattaa kyllä ensin aloittaa paikallisjunaliikenteen palauttaminen järkevimmistä väleistä ja siirtyä sitten Uuteenkaupunkiin ja Taivalkoskeen, kun niillä on onnistuttu.

----------


## Miska

> Uudenkaupungin junaan siirtyisivät lähinnä bussilla tähän asti kulkeneet ja Turusta lähteviin kaukojuniin aikovat. Työmatkaliiketeessä toki voi kohtuullinen kuorma kulkea Turkuun aamuksi ja illalla takaisin.


Toisaalta nykyisiä bussivuoroja 15 - 30 minuuttia nopeampi junayhteys voisi houkutella kokonaan uusia matkustajia henkilöautoilijoiden joukosta. Näin käsittääkseni kävi Lahdessa ja Mäntsälässä. Lisäksi monet ihmiset eivät pidä bussikyytiä houkuttelevana, mutta junan kyytiin saattaisivat noustakin. 

Vainion Liikenne järjesteli Turusta Kustaviin ja Ukiin kulkevia linjojaan hieman uusiksi viime vuonna. Kustavin vuoroista useimmat muuttuivat syöttövuoroiksi Y-tien risteyksestä, jonne kuljetaan Turusta Ukin bussilla. Paikallisjunien myötä asetelma voitaisiinkin ehkä kääntää toisin päin: Kustaviin mentäisiin suorilla vuoroilla, mutta Y-tien risteyksen ja Ukin välille aikovilla olisi vaihto. Y-tien risteys - Uki voisi ajaa koululaisruuhkan ulkopuolella yhdellä pikkubussilla kahden tunnin kierrolla, arkiaamuisin ja iltapäivisin voisi olla lisäksi muutamia suoria Turku - Vinkkilä - Uki -vuoroja vuoroja

Ehkäpä joskus tulevaisuudessa Varsinais-Suomen sisäisestä juna- ja bussiliikenteestä vastaa jokin alueellinen viranomainen. Tällöin eri liikennemuotojen reviirirajat eivät olisi ongelma, vaan reitit ja aikataulut voitaisiin suunnitella toimivaksi kokonaisuudeksi.

----------


## ultrix

Uudellakaupungilla on sama ongelma kuin Raumalla ja Porvoolla: niihin ei pääse millään henkilöliikenteen junalla, paitsi joskus museoajelulla. Siispä ne ovat junamatkustajien maailmankartan ulkopuolella.

----------


## antti

Olkoon vaan Vainion Liikenteeläisen kirjoittama, kirjoitus sinänsä on täyttä asiaa     http://www.turunsanomat.fi/mielipite...1,1:0:0:0:0:0:   Siitä on tässäkin foorumissa jo aikaisemmin jankattu onko tässä junahankkeessa yhtään mieltä. Olin tässä jotain vuosi sitten Uudenkaupungin torilla lauantaiaamuna ja näin 8:00 sekä 9:15 lähdöt Turkuun. Jälkimmäiseen meni yksi matkustaja ja aikaisemmassa oli vielä hiljaisempaa. Tästäkö alettaisiin kehittämään ne kannattavan junaliikenteen tuhat päivittäistä kulkijaa, jotenkin ihmettelen.

----------


## GT8N

Tuohan kirjoitus oli täysin Vainion liikenteen mielipide. On todellakin outoa väittää, että se on koko-, tai edes osatotuus. Kyseessä on vain perinteinen linja-autolliikennöitsijä vs. raideliikenne -asetelma. Mitään ei saa tehdä tai sitten kaikki liikenne loppuu ja yritys ajaautuu vararikkoon ja ihmiset eivät pääse mihinkään ja aijaijai ja voivoivoi.

Kun katsoo Turku - Uusikaupunki väliä näkee, että rata on suorempi kuin maantie. Miksi tässä ei saa kehittä raideliikennettä, kun se lopetettiin tarkoitushakuisesti. Kuten on aiemminkin sanottu, raideliikennekerroin on totta. Se joka ei halua kulkea bussilla, suostuu kuitenkin matkustamaan raiteilla. On selvää, että Uudenkaupungin liikenne yhdistettynä Turun duoratikkaverkkoon, sekä sen seudullisiin jatkeisiin Saloon, Lietoon jne. ei voi lähtökohtaisesti olla hanke, jota ei saa kehittää! Toki ei Uuteenkaupunkiin ajeta kahden minuutin välein, mutta tasatuntiliikenne on täysin perusteltua. Uudenkaupungin liikenne tulee olemaan suurinpiirtein +-0 liikennettä, mutta muu osuus tulevasta verkosta tulee tuottamaan voittoa. Varsinkin Salon suunnan liikenne tulee tuottamaan selvää rahaa.

Mitäpä jos nyt vaan kiltisti uskottaisiin, että kun tämä hanke on jo edennyt tähän vaiheeseen, ei enää tyydyttäisi valittamaan, että ei saa jatkaa, kun joku ei halua menettää tulojaan. Tämänkaltaiset hankkeet tulee toteuttaa, ja ne myös tulevat  toteutumaan, ihan jo kestävän kehityksen periaatteen vuoksi.

----------


## Compact

Vorgin foorumiin on tuo busakuskimielipidekirjoitus myös laitettu, ja ensireaktiot ovat - ihme kyllä - suosineet linjuriliikennöitsijää. Ei ehkä haluta "ammoniakin" rinnalle mitään kiskoraitsikkaa.

----------


## ultrix

Uudenkaupungin junayhteys olisi paljolti eri sortin yhteys kuin nykyinen bussiyhteys. Ensinnäkin se palvelisi välissä eri taajamia kuin bussit, joten busseillekin jäisi oma asiakaskuntansa. Toisekseen se kuljettaisi 1) työmatkalaisia Uudestakaupungista ja väliasemilta Turkuun ja 2) toisi Uudenkaupungin paremmin turistien tietoon. Kaupunkiin on huomattavasti pienempi kynnys tulla, jos sinne pääsee suoraan ja selkeästi junalla ilman, että täytyy erikseen ihmetellä, miten sinne pääsee bussilla. Itsekin olen löytänyt suuren osan Suomen kaupungeista matkustamalla junalla, bussikaupungit ovat poikkeuksetta perifeerisiä (esim. Raahe, Pietarsaari, Äänekoski, Valkeakoski, Forssa, Huittinen, Lohja, Porvoo, Loviisa ja Hamina).

10 tunnin päästä olen matkalla Porvooseen. Pientä salapoliisityötä vaatii löytää Tampereelta sujuvin joukkoliikenneyhteys Porvooseen, samoin Uuteenkaupunkiin. VR ei aja Keravalta Porvooseen, PMR ajaa vain heinä-elokuussa ja Matkahuolto ei suoraa aikataulua anna. Yksinkertaisinta on matkustaa Kamppiin ja sieltä eteenpäin.

Mutta Uusikaupunki? En todellakaan tiedä, kannattaisiko sinne matkustaa rautatielogiikalla ensin Turkuun vai menisinkö sittenkin Rauman tai Lauttakylän kautta. Nykyinen Turun-Uudenkaupungin bussiyhteys palvelee lähinnä ukilaisia ja kasitien varren asukkaita, jotka tietävät yhteyden olemassaolosta. Vieraille siitä on kovin vähän iloa.

----------


## Move on

> Kirjoitus aiheesta Turun Sanomien Mielipiteet-sivulla 8.1.2009 tässä.


"Junaliikenne ei myös ratkaise jatkoyhteyksiä Turusta eteenpäin." - Tämä ei oikein auennut. Junan vaihtaminen Turussa kielletty?  :Eek: 

Kirjoittaja on luonnollisesti huolissaan työpaikkansa puolesta, mutta Uudenkaupungin henkilöjunaliikenne alkaa joka tapauksessa uudelleen ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Se nyt vaan on niin!

----------


## JSL

Uudenkaupungin-Laitilan seutu on yhä erittäin sisäänpäinlämpeävää ja nurkkakuntaista ja siellä halutaan olla omissa oloissaan. Jopa paikallinen murre on sellaista, että ei sitä ees turkulainen välttämättä ymmärrä. Monet käyvät Turussa tai Raumalla töissä. 

Joukkoliikenneyhteyksien puuttuessa kaikki kulkevat omilla autoillaan. Tilanne on sellainen, että siellä ei ole kamalasti töitä kun Kemira ja Autotehdas ovat aika epävarmoja paikkoja niin sikäläiset hakeutuvat ihmisten ilmoille töihin. Jos Ukp:iin haluttaisiin junamatkustajia, pitäisi tällöin Turkuun tulevilta junilta olla sujuvat vaihtoyhteydet jokapuolle Turun seutua ja vaihtokelpoinen työmatka/seutukortti, sillä ei keskustassa mitään työpaikkoja ole. Ihalasta voisi olla linja-autokuljetus telakalle. Jo nyt tulee Satakunnan suunnalta monta työmatkabussia telakalle.

----------


## Hartsa

Ehkä Vainion Liikenne pelkää samanlaista tilannetta kuin Kerava-Lahti oikoradalla. Vainion Liikenne ajaa itsekannattavaa bussiliikennettä ja samalle reitille ostettaisiin VR Osakeyhtiöltä junaliikennettä. Kun vielä otetaan huomioon Dm12 junien pieni kapasiteetti niin reittiä voi olla vaikea saada kannattavaksi. Junia joudutaan ehkä ajamaan jopa kolmen yksikön pituisina. Sitten vielä konduktööri jokaiseen yksikköön niin tappiollisuus on maksimoitu.

----------


## Antero Alku

On tietysti kiva spekuloida ja esittää painavia mielipiteitä omien arvausten perusteella. Muutaman Uki:n liikenteen selvityksen tehneenä voin kuitenkin todeta, että on varsin hyvin tiedossa mitä junaliikenne Ukiin maksaa ja minkäliaisia matkamääriä on odotettavissa. Varsinais-Suomen liiton sivuilta löytyvät aihetta sivuavat selvitykset, joiden lukeminen olisi ollut hyödyllistä myös TS:n kirjoittajille. Olisivat vaikka huomanneet senkin, että selvityksiä tehneessä ohjausryhmässä on ollut mukana myös linja-autoliikenteen edustaja.

Salon suunta on selvitetty myös, joten sen potentiaali on erittäin hyvin tiedossa. Mutta Turun ja Salon välisen junaliikenteen kehittäminen ei auta Uudenkaupungin liikennetarjontaan. Uuskaupunkilaisille ei ole vaihtoehtona ryhtyä matkustamaan Uki-Tku välin sijasta väliä Salo-Tku.

Uudenkaupungin näkökulmasta kysymys on siitä, onko Uki työmatkaetäisyydellä Turusta vai ei. Tällä hetkellä se ei ole, ei autolla, eikä bussilla. Kummallakaan ei matka-aika lyhene millään muulla keinolla kuin suoran uuden tien rakentamisella kaupunkien välille. Kun välillä on jo suora rautatie, pitäisikö autoilua ja itsekannattavaa bussiliikennettä tukea ehkä 100 miljoonalla eurolla uuden tien mudossa?

Junaliikenteestä tulee helpommin ja vähemmällä itsekannattavaa samalla tavalla kuin bussiliikenne. Itsekannattavahan tarkoittaa suomalaisessa kielenkäytössä sitä, että bussiyhtiö ei saa valtion tukea, se vain laskuttaa Matkahuollon taksan mukaisia hintoja, jotka seutulippujen tapauksessa maksavat kunnat ja lääninhallitukset. Paikallisjunaliikenne ei missään toimi samalla tavalla, koska sitä ei ole missään seutulippujärjestelmässä Helsingin ulkopuolella.

Uudenkaupungin radalle ennustettu vuotuinen matkamäärä on 200.000, jolloin perusteena on sama matkatuotos kuin parilla toimivalla vastaavalla junayhteydellä (Kotka ja Hanko). Lipputulot kattavat liikennöintikulut nykyisen lain puitteissa VR Oy:n ostoliikenteenä, jos matkamäärä on 320.000. Tällöin ollaan vielä kaukana Helsingin seudun paikallisjunaliikenteestä, jonka mukaiset matkamäärät olisivat moninkertaisia tähänkin nähden.

Voisiko junaliikenne kattaa kulunsa eli saavuttaa tuon 320.000 matkaa? Ulkomaisten esimerkkien mukaan helposti, mutta Suomesta ei tiedä, kun ei ole mistään kokemusta. Kun verrataa tiedossa olevaan pendelöintiin, asukasmääriin, matka-ajan lyhenemiseen jne., lipputuloilla katettava liikenne on hyvinkin todennäköistä. Ja kyse on matkustajista, jotka eivät ole pois linja-autoista, koska he eivät matkusta tällä hetkellä ollenkaan tai käyttävät autoa.

Linja-autot eivät vastaavaan tule pystymään, koska ne eivät voi tarjota alle tunnin matka-aikaa. Joten senkään puolesta linja-autot eivät ole menettämässä mitään.

Mäntsälän tapaukseen Ukia on turha verrata. Mänstälästä Helsinkiin on tuore moottoritie ja uusi rata kulkee motarin vieressä. Tosin ei bussiliikenteen aikana ollut Mäntsälään sellaista muuttoinvaasiota kuin minkä tieto junayhteydestä toi. Bussi ja raideliikenne eivät ole samat asiat, nimenomaan matkustajan mielestä.

Antero

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

RHK:n Rataverkon kuvauksen 1.1.2009 mukaan matkustajajunien suurin sallittu nopeus Turun ja Uudenkaupungin välillä on 60 km/h. Pitäisikö rataan investoida ennen matkustajaliikenteen aloittamista?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

RHK:n sivuilla on selvitys tarvittavista ratainvestoinneista.
RHK:n selvitykset

Sn 60 km/h ei kerro, millä nopeudella radalla tekniikan suhteen voitaisiin turvallisesti ajaa paikallisjunilla. Kun rata on ollut v. 1992 alkaen vain tavarajunakäytössä, suurin sallittu nopeuskin on niiden tarpeiden mukaan. Ymmärtääkseni itse radan tekninen taso ja geometria riittäisi kohtuullisesti sn 100-120 tasoon.

Keskeisin tarve radalla on hyvinkin pienten tasoristeysten määrän vähentäminen.

----------


## JSL

Ainakin Mt192:n tsr pitäisi saada pois, paljon liikennettä ja pahat mäet kummallakin puolella rataa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> RHK:n Rataverkon kuvauksen 1.1.2009 mukaan matkustajajunien suurin sallittu nopeus Turun ja Uudenkaupungin välillä on 60 km/h. Pitäisikö rataan investoida ennen matkustajaliikenteen aloittamista?


Mikko Laaksosen vastaus tähän on oikein. Rautatieliikenteessä kuten tieliikenteessäkin sallittu nopeus muodostuu väylän ja kaluston yhdistelmän ominaisuuksista. Raskaalla akselipainolla on pienempi nopeusrajoitus kuin kevyemmällä.

Uudenkaupungin radalla on ajettu henkilöjunia ennenkin, ja ajoaika Turusta Ukiin on ollut noin tunti. Kun rata on ollut vain tavaraliikenteen käytössä, raiteen asennon ja tuennan kanssa ei ole ollut tarpeen ottaa huomioon tavarajunia nopeampaa henkilöliikennettä. Se on ainoa nopeustasoon vaikuttava muutos radassa ajalta, jolloin siellä oli henkilöliikennettä.

192-tien tasoristeys on toki paha paikka, ja olisi jo nykyisenkin kemikaaliliikenteen kannalta syytä muuttaa eritasoksi. Jos radalla kulkee juna keskimäärin kerran puolessa tunnissa nykyisen kolmen junaparin sijaan, se voi itse asiassa tehdä tasoristeyksestä turvallisemman. Sillä kuljettajien asenne muuttuu toiseksi, kun he tajuavat, että siinä todellakin kulkee junia säännöllisesti eikä vain satunnaisesti.

Tasoristeysonnettomuuksien lähes ainoa syy muuten on autonkuljettajien välinpitämättömyys eli varomattomuus liikenteessä. Ikävä vain, että usein tästä ei tule tuomioita, kun vainajia ei ole tapana tuomita.

Antero

----------


## Eira

Linja-autonkuljettajien luottamusmiehen ja työsuojeluvaltuutetun mielipidekirjoitukseen TS:ssa 8.1.2009 Uusikaupunki - Turku henkilöjunaliikenteestä oli kaksikin vastinetta TS:n mielipidesivulla 22.1.2009, tässä ja tässä.

----------


## Murzu

Mielestäni rata pitäisi rakentaa 8-tietä seuraillen Laitilan ja Rauman ohi, kohti Poria. Linjaus olisi suorempi kuin Ukin kautta, ja Laitila on suunnilleen samankokoinen paikka. Uuden radan alkamiskohta olisi jossain Mynämäen tienoilla. Mielestäni 8-tietä seuraileva linjaus on parempi, ns kasvukäytävällisesti. Ukin rata pysyköön tavararatana. Uuden radan rakentaminen tulee pitkällä aikavälillä jopa halvemmaksi, kuin vanhan elvyttäminen, (vrt. nykyinen rantarata).

----------


## Rusetti

> Mielestäni rata pitäisi rakentaa 8-tietä seuraillen Laitilan ja Rauman ohi, kohti Poria. Linjaus olisi suorempi kuin Ukin kautta, ja Laitila on suunnilleen samankokoinen paikka. Uuden radan alkamiskohta olisi jossain Mynämäen tienoilla. Mielestäni 8-tietä seuraileva linjaus on parempi, ns kasvukäytävällisesti. Ukin rata pysyköön tavararatana. Uuden radan rakentaminen tulee pitkällä aikavälillä jopa halvemmaksi, kuin vanhan elvyttäminen, (vrt. nykyinen rantarata).


Miksi tehdä työ niin vaikeaksi kun Ukista on jo kaavavaraus ollut kymmeniä vuosia raumalle junarataa varten. Kasitien joutuisi ylittämään monta kertaa tai koukkaamaan aika kauas kasitiestä paikoittain paikallisten erityisolosuhteiden vuoksi.

Vainion liikenne voisi edes yrittää parantaa liikenteen tarjontaa alueella , lisääntyneet vaihdot ja huonontuva vuorotarjonta karkoittavat nekin jotka eivät suoranaisesti hyödy junayhteydestä.

----------


## Walle

> Mielestäni rata pitäisi rakentaa 8-tietä seuraillen Laitilan ja Rauman ohi, kohti Poria. Linjaus olisi suorempi kuin Ukin kautta, ja Laitila on suunnilleen samankokoinen paikka.


Ei huono vaihtoehto tämäkään. Porin, Rauman ja Turun välillä olisi tarvetta myös matkustajajunaliikenteelle. Osa Helsingin ja Turun välisistä junista voisi jatkaa Poriin, jos tämä puuttuva pätkä rataa saataisiin rakennettua. Jos taas Uudenkaupungin rata kunnostetaan matkustajaliikenteelle sopivaksi, niin mielestäni samalla kannattaisi jatkaa sitä Raumalle asti. Rauma on lähes 40 000 asukkaan kaupunki ja runsaat 30 kilometriä rataa ei luulisi maksavan kohtuuttomasti.

----------


## kemkim

> Miksi tehdä työ niin vaikeaksi kun Ukista on jo kaavavaraus ollut kymmeniä vuosia raumalle junarataa varten. Kasitien joutuisi ylittämään monta kertaa tai koukkaamaan aika kauas kasitiestä paikoittain paikallisten erityisolosuhteiden vuoksi.


Matkaeroakin on vähän: Uudestakaupungista linnuntietä 30 km Raumalle, Mynämäeltä 55 km. Jo valmiiksi kaavoissa olevat hankkeet on helpompi polkaista käyntiin, kun nyt etsitään nopeasti toteutettavia hankkeita.




> Jos taas Uudenkaupungin rata kunnostetaan matkustajaliikenteelle sopivaksi, niin mielestäni samalla kannattaisi jatkaa sitä Raumalle asti. Rauma on lähes 40 000 asukkaan kaupunki ja runsaat 30 kilometriä rataa ei luulisi maksavan kohtuuttomasti.


Raumalta taas olisi helppo jatkaa Poriin. Turku, Rauma ja Pori muodostavat aika suuren kokonaisuuden, jonka välisiä matkoja voisi hyvin ajatella tehtävän Sm4-tyyppisellä kalustolla tiheällä vuorovälillä. Porin yhteyksiä pohjoiseen (mm. Vaasa, Oulu) voitaisiin parantaa ottamalla Porin ja Parkanon välinen rata uudestaan käyttöön. Kartalta katsoen pohjoisen suunnasta olisi järkevämpää vaihtaa Parkanossa kuin Tampereella. Rata toisi etuinaan junayhteydet Noormarkkuun, Pomarkkuun, Kankaanpäähän ja Parkanon keskustaan. Juna voisi siis kulkea Turku-Rauma-Pori-Parkano, jolloin vaihtoja tulisi mahdollisimman vähän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...ja tässä.


Olipa mielenkiintoinen väläys historiaa. Mikko Laaksonen on Turun raitioteiden historiikissaan osoittanut, miten kaupunkiraideliikenne Turussa tuhottiin vailla perusteita. USA:sta tiedämme, miten Inter-Urban -raideliikenne hävitettiin siellä autoistumisen edistämiseksi. Taitaisi olla hyvä historian tutkimuksen paikka Suomessakin tämä paikallisjunaliikenteen muuttuminen kannattamattomaksi.

Antero

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Osa Helsingin ja Turun välisistä junista voisi jatkaa Poriin, jos tämä puuttuva pätkä rataa saataisiin rakennettua.


Osaisiko joku arvioida, ajaisiko pendolino aikataulun mukaisessa liikenteessä  Turun ja Porin välin alle 60 minuutissa? Välipysähdys ainakin Raumalla.

----------


## Miska

> Osaisiko joku arvioida, ajaisiko pendolino aikataulun mukaisessa liikenteessä  Turun ja Porin välin alle 60 minuutissa? Välipysähdys ainakin Raumalla.


Turku - Rauma on kasitien linjausta noudattaen noin 92 km (vertaa Tikkurila - Lahti 88 km / 32 min) ja Rauma - Pori on niinikään kasitien linjausta noudattaen noin 51 km (vertaa Karjaa - Salo 51 km / 22 min). Parin minuutin pysähdyksellä Raumalla koko 143 km:n Turku - Rauma - Pori -väli voisi siten taittua nopeimmillaan hieman vajaassa tunnissa. 

Turusta Raumalle Ukin kautta matkaa tulisi noin 65 km + 45 km = 110 km. Jos koko matkan Turusta Ukin ja Rauman kautta Poriin voisi posottaa Pendolla täysillä ja välipysähdykset olisivat Ukissa ja Raumalla, 161 km:n matka voisi kestää noin 70 minuuttia (Pasila - Kouvola on nyt kahdella pysähdyksellä 163 km / 77 min).

Kolmen tunnin matka-aika Pendolinolla Helsingistä Poriin olisi kilpailukykyinen nykyisen tiheän bussiliikenteen kanssa. Vuodenvaihteen aikataulu-uudistuksen jälkeen matka-aika Helsingistä Poriin bussilla on 3 h 45 min - 4 h 5 min (yövuoroilla hieman pidempikin). Hki - Uki/Rauma suora Pendo olisi huomattavasti nykyisiä bussiyhteyksiä nopeampi. Ukiin mennessä matka-aika tippuisi nykyisestä noin 3½ - 4 tunnista jopa 2 tuntiin ja varttiin. Raumalle Pendolla pääsisi Ukin kautta reilussa 2½ tunnissa, suoraa reittiä selvästi alle 2½ tuntiin (bussilla noin 4 tuntia). Bonuksena juna toki kuljettaisi nopeasti myös Espoosta, Karjaalta ja Salosta Vakka-Suomeen ja Satakuntaan.

----------


## LateZ

> Taitaisi olla hyvä historian tutkimuksen paikka Suomessakin tämä paikallisjunaliikenteen muuttuminen kannattamattomaksi.


Olisihan sellainen tutkimus mielenkiintoista luettevaa. Mielestäni samalla olisi syytä pohtia sitä, miksei kunnollista, säännöllistä paikallisliikennettä syntynyt kuin Helsingin ympäristöön. Isojen kaupunkien lähiseuduilla kulkivat lättien rinnalla bussit jatkuvasti, juna vain muutaman kerran päivässä. Ei ole mikään ihme, että paikallismatkat alettiin tehdä bussilla ja junan osaksi jäi kaukojunien syöttäminen. 

Toisaalta tärkeimmillä rataosilla, joilla liikennettä on vieläkin, seisakkeiden lopettaminen nopeutti liikennettä rutkasti. Vaikkapa Porin ja Tampereen välisistä junista suurin osa oli hitaita seisakejunia, nopealla pikajunalla matka taittui huomattavasti nopeammin. Ilmeisesti kokonaismatkustajamäärät tuontyyppisillä rataosilla saattoivat jopa kasvaa liikenteen nopeutuessa. 

Tullessaan lättähattu oli nopea verrattuna seisakkeilla pysähdelleisiin veturijuniin ja sorateitä kierrelleisiin linja-autoihin. 30 vuodessa lättämatka muuttui varsin verkkaiseksi muihin vaihtoehtoihin verrattuna.

Tarkoitan tällä sitä, ettei seisakkeitten ja paikallisjunaliikenteen reittien lakkauttamista voida tuomita suoraan ja yksiselitteisesti. Paikallisliikenteen kehittämättä jättämistä Turun, Tampereen ja ehkä muuutamilla muillakin seuduilla sen sijaan voi pikemminkin arvostella.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Vaikkapa Porin ja Tampereen välisistä junista suurin osa oli hitaita seisakejunia, nopealla pikajunalla matka taittui huomattavasti nopeammin. Ilmeisesti kokonaismatkustajamäärät tuontyyppisillä rataosilla saattoivat jopa kasvaa liikenteen nopeutuessa. .


Mielessäni on käynyt ajatus, että jos Pori-Helsinki-yhteydet järjestettäisiin uutta rataa pitkin Turun kautta IC- ja Pendolino-junilla, niin voisiko Pori-Tampere-välillä kulkea aitoja taajamajunia, jotka pysähtyisivät taajamissa eli Ulvila, Nakkila, Harjavalta, Peipohja, Kokemäki, Äetsä, Kiikka, Vammala, Karkku, Siuro ja Nokia. Oletan, että Nokian ja Tampereen välillä ei tarvitse pysähtyä, jos kulussa on Nokia-Lempäälä-lähijunia. Pori-Tampere-junat kulkisivat noin kahden tunnin välein ja lähtöajat olisivat molemmista päistä 6.00, 8.05, 10.05, 12.15, ... , 18.15 ja sen jälkeen vielä Porista 20.15 ja Tampereelta 22.05. Olen yritellyt arvioida matka-aikoja ja kysyisin laskutaitoisilta, kuinka mahdollinen olisi sadan minuutin matka-aika linjan päästä päähän, jos kalustona voisi olla Sm4 tai vastaava?

Mainittujen lähtöaikojen minuuttilukuja perustelisin seuraavasti: aamupäivän  lähdöt aikaisin, jotta matkustajat olisivat ajoissa perillä. 8.00 ja 10.00 sijasta 8.05 ja 10.05 Tampereelle saapuvien jatkoyhteysten takia ja koska 8.00 Pendolino Seinäjoen suuntaan ja Porin juna sen perään. Iltapäivällä lähdöt 15 yli, jotta matkustajat ehtisivät täyden tunnin jälkeen kyytiin. Yhtä aikaa kummastakin päästä, jolloin kohtaaminen Äetsässä, Porista tuleva juna saapuisi ensin ja väistäisi - tässä voi olla muutaman minuutin tarkistuksen tarve. Iltapäivällä saapuminen Tampereelle minuutilla 55  -  oletan, että junat Seinäjoen suunnasta saapuisivat minuutilla 00. Tämän luulisi olevan mahdollista, koska nykyisinkin lähdöt Seinäjoen suuntaan ovat minuutilla 00. Vai ovatko junat eteläänpäin hitaampia kuin pohjoiseen? Ehkä asiaan vaikuttaa, missä on kohtaamisia Parkanon radalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen yritellyt arvioida matka-aikoja ja kysyisin laskutaitoisilta, kuinka mahdollinen olisi sadan minuutin matka-aika linjan päästä päähän, jos kalustona voisi olla Sm4 tai vastaava?


Nykyistä reittiä HkiPori on 322 km. Ja nykyisillä kaukojunilla on tuolle välille 14 liikennepaikkaa. Jos Sm4:llä ajettaisiin kaikilla väleillä huippuna 160 km/h ja seisottaisiin 30 sekuntia, ajoajaksi tulee 147 minuuttia.

Vastaavasti teoriassa pääsisi Pendolla vähän nopeammin, ehkä 133 minuutissa. Mutta rata ei vaan salli ajaa 220 km/h.

Jos vähennetään pysähdyksiä vain yhteen eli Tampereella, niin Sm4:llä pääsisi 124 minuutissa. Mutta ei silläkään voi koko väliä ajaa 160 km/h.

Edellä laskettiin, että TurkuRaumaPori olisi 143 km. HkiTku on nyt 194 km eli sitä kautta olisi kokonaismatka 337 km. Kun matka on vähän pidempi kuin Tampereen kautta, niin ei onnistu 100 minuuttia tälläkään tiellä.

Jaa että miten onnistuisi? No Turun pysähdys ainoastaan ja koko matka muuten nopeudella 215 km/h. Silloin on ajoaika HkiTkuPori tasan 100 minuuttia.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Nykyistä reittiä Hki–Pori on 322 km.


Kyse taisikin olla Tampere - Pori -taajamajunasta.  :Smile:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kyse taisikin olla Tampere - Pori -taajamajunasta.


No näinhän se. Tampereelta on Poriin 135 km, kohtaamispaikasta Äetsästä Poriin 64 ja Tampereelle 71, julkaistun aikataulun mukaan. :Smile: 

Onko 11 pysähdystä liian monta, jos Tampereen ja Porin väli ei saisi kestää enempää kuin sata minuuttia?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko 11 pysähdystä liian monta, jos Tampereen ja Porin väli ei saisi kestää enempää kuin sata minuuttia?


Jos tarkoitat, että Tampereelta lähdön jälkeen on 11 pysähdystä, joista viimeinen on Pori, niin 140 km/h maksiminopeudella 11 asemavälin matka ja 30 sekuntia per seisahdus kestää 75 minuuttia.

Jos ajetaan Sm1-2 -kalustolla, jolla Sn=120 km/h, matkaan kuluu 10 min enemmän aikaa.

Mutta nämä siis ovat teoreettisia aikoja, joissa ei ole otettu huomioon pistekohtaisia nopeusrajoituksia tai muita tekijöitä, jotka estävät vakionopeuden pysähdysten välillä.

Antero

----------


## SlaverioT

> Mielessäni on käynyt ajatus, että jos Pori-Helsinki-yhteydet järjestettäisiin uutta rataa pitkin Turun kautta IC- ja Pendolino-junilla, niin voisiko Pori-Tampere-välillä kulkea aitoja taajamajunia, jotka pysähtyisivät taajamissa eli Ulvila, Nakkila, Harjavalta, Peipohja, Kokemäki, Äetsä, Kiikka, Vammala, Karkku, Siuro ja Nokia.


Jaetaan vastaus kahteen osaan:

*Pori-Helsinki junayhteydet:*

Nähdäkseni Pori ja Helsingin välistä kaukoliikennettä ei ole syytä edes harkita Turun kautta ennen ELSA-radan valmistumista. Perusteluna puhtaasti matka-aika ja se että Turun kautta mentäessä matka-ajat  ja -mukavuus paranisivat vain Turkuun ja Pääkaupunkiseudun länsiosiin. Vastaavasti heikennyksiä tulisi yhteyksistä Tampereelta itään Jyväskylän kautta mentäessä ja etelään mentäessä. +/- pistettä ajallisesti lähimpänä Pääradalla olisi Tikkurilan asema.

Tässä matka-aika arvioita eri linjauksilla suorilla junilla Porista Helsinkiin:


```
Nykytilanne                 3h 7min
Rantarata-URPO sn200        3h
ELSA-URPO sn200             2h 30min
Päärata-sn160 Porin radalla 2h 45min
Päärata-sn200 Porin radalla 2h 35min
```

URPO-rata olisi järkevä rakentaa raskaille akselipainoille ja linjauksen puolesta niin että se palvelisi mahdollisimman hyvin paikallisliikennettä.

*Paikallisjunat Pori-Tampere*

Mitä paikallisjuniin tulee, Tampereen suunnan verkosto tulisi venyttää Siuroon asti. Porin päässä voidaan aloittaa hyvinkin pienillä investoinneillä lähiliikenne Kokemäki-Pori tunnin välein. Näiden kahden järjestelmän välillä olevia paikkoja eli Äetsää/Kiikkaa, Vammalaa ja Karkkua voitaisiin palvella esimerkiksi kahden tunnin välein ajattavilla Pori-Tampere/Helsinki junilla. Jos Pori-Tampere välillä käytettäisiin sn160 junia olisi ajo-aika välillä noin 1h 20min 8 pysähdyksellä. Pysähdykset olisivat Pori, Harjavalta, Kokemäki, Äetsä/Kiikka, Vammala, Karkku, Nokia ja Tampere. Ehdottamasti liikennöinti pitäisi hoitaa moottorivaunuilla olkoon junat sitten Sm4 yksiköitä tai Pendolinoja. Tulevaisuudessa jos Pietarin liikenteeseen tilattavat Pendolino yksiköt osoittautuvat nykyisiä paremmiksi on syytä harkita sellaisten hankkimista kotimaan liikenteeseenkin, jolloin nykyisiä yksiköitä vapautuu alemmalle verkostolle.

----------


## kemkim

> Nähdäkseni Pori ja Helsingin välistä kaukoliikennettä ei ole syytä edes harkita Turun kautta ennen ELSA-radan valmistumista.


Rantarata on niin huonossa kunnossa, että ei sitä saada korjaamallakaan hyvään kuntoon. Savimaalle rakennettu rata ei kertakaikkiaan kestä. Hyvä jos edes Turun yhteydet saadaan joten kuten hoidettua tällä huonokuntoisella yksiraiteisella kiemurtelevalla radanpätkällä ennen uutta ELSA-rataa.

Helsingin ja Porin välisen liikenteen siirtäminen Turun kautta kulkevaksi toisi mukavasti lisämatkustajia Turku-Rauma-Pori -juniin. Samalla matkustajamäärät lisääntyisivät Porin ja Tampereen välillä, kun junien pysähdyksiä lisättäisiin ja junien kulkuvälejä tihennettäisiin.

----------


## kouvo

Ympyrälinja: hki-Tku-Uki-Rauma-Pori-Tre-hki, ja toisinpäin.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Helsingin ja Porin välisen liikenteen siirtäminen Turun kautta kulkevaksi toisi mukavasti lisämatkustajia Turku-Rauma-Pori -juniin. Samalla matkustajamäärät lisääntyisivät Porin ja Tampereen välillä, kun junien pysähdyksiä lisättäisiin ja junien kulkuvälejä tihennettäisiin.


Varmasti toisikin, mutta samalla pidentäisin matka-aikaa Porista kaikille asemille pääradalla Tikkurilasta pohjoiseen sekä Itä-suomeen ja samalla vaatisi merkittävästi suuremmat investoinnit Pori-Turku välille. Toki kun nykyisin jokainen uusi rata "pitää" rakentaa ilman tasoristeyksiä on uusien ns. normaalien rautateiden (sn140>) rakentaminen suhteettoman kallista. Koskahan samat turvallisuusnormit alkavat koskea maanteitä?

----------


## hylje

> Koskahan samat turvallisuusnormit alkavat koskea maanteitä?


Harvan maantien suositusnopeus tulee edes lähelle 140km/h. Pienemmillä nopeuksilla teknistä turvallisuutta tarvitsee huomattavasti vähemmän.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Harvan maantien suositusnopeus tulee edes lähelle 140km/h. Pienemmillä nopeuksilla teknistä turvallisuutta tarvitsee huomattavasti vähemmän.


Eivät ehkä tulekaan, mutta rautateillä on teknisesti pyritty eliminoimaan kohtaamisonnettomuudet jolloin nopeus eri kappaleiden välillä jää pienemmäksi. Maanteillä ainoastaan kaksi ajorataisilla tai keskikaiteella varustetuilla teillä kohtaamisonnettomuuksia riskiä on vähennetty. Normaalilla maantiellä nopeusero voi olla törmäystilanteessa rajoituksia noudatettaessakin 200km/h kun rautatiellä se on 140 km/h. 

Kuitenkin viestini perusajatus oli kritisoida vallitsevaa ajattelua rakentaa kaikki, jopa sn100km/h radat täysin eristetysti ympäristöstä. Näin käytännössä lisätään rakennuskuluja ainakin 1 milj.eurolla kilometri.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Nähdäkseni Pori ja Helsingin välistä kaukoliikennettä ei ole syytä edes harkita Turun kautta ennen ELSA-radan valmistumista.


Eipä unohdeta Raumalle menijöitä. Jos nykyistä rataa pitkin ei voida järjestää matkustajajunaliikennettä Raumalle, niin olisi ehkä tarpeen rakentaa uusi rata, jota pitkin kulkisi Helsinki-Turku-Rauma-Pori -junia. Tämä perustelu siis muiden perustelujen lisäksi.

 JunaBussikin Rauma-Kokemäki näyttää kulkevan vuodenvaihteesta lähtien vain P,S kaksi vuoroparia. Reittiä liikennöi Oras Liikenne, jonka erikoisuutena on ollut ranska englannin ohessa Rauma-Turku -aikataulussa sekä paperilla että netissä. Ehkä "Roomaan" on menossa paljon ranskankielisiä bussimatkailijoita. Tämä  erikoisuus lienee pian loppumassa yritysfuusion seurauksena. Vielä toistaiseksi suomalaista aikataulua osittain ranskankielisin selityksin voi ihailla täällä:
http://www.orasliikenne.fi/index.php?page=kauko4

Bon voyage.

----------


## Compact

> Oras Liikenne, jonka erikoisuutena on ollut ranska...


Läheistä Olkiluodon ydinvoimalaa rakentaa mm. ranskalainen Areva. Seudulla on paljon ranskankielistä työvoimaa ja kuten yleisesti tunnettua, ranskalaisethan eivät juuri osaa vieraita kieliä, koska se on turhaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Eipä unohdeta Raumalle menijöitä. Jos nykyistä rataa pitkin ei voida järjestää matkustajajunaliikennettä Raumalle, niin olisi ehkä tarpeen rakentaa uusi rata, jota pitkin kulkisi Helsinki-Turku-Rauma-Pori -junia. Tämä perustelu siis muiden perustelujen lisäksi.


Tulee huomattavasti edullisemmaksi ostaa junaliikennettä Rauma/Pori-Kokemäki-Tampere-välillä kuin rakentaa sen perusteen nojalla rautatietä Uudestakaupungista Raumalle ja edelleen Poriin.

Toki URPO-rata lyhentäisi matka-aikoja Helsingistä ja etenkin Turusta Satakuntaan. Se vain olkoon pitkän tähtäimen hanke.

----------


## kemkim

> Toki URPO-rata lyhentäisi matka-aikoja Helsingistä ja etenkin Turusta Satakuntaan. Se vain olkoon pitkän tähtäimen hanke.


Kuinka kannattavaa olisi rakentaa rantarata vt8 pitkin Turku-Rauma-Pori-Vaasa-Pännäinen. Siitä edelleen Ouluun jatkettaisiin nykyistä Pohjanmaan rataa pitkin. Uusi rata parantaisi selvästi yhteyksiä rannikon kaupunkien välillä. Porin ja Vaasan välillä voitaisiin ajaa vaikka 220 km/h ilman pysähdyksiä, koska sillä välillä ei ole juurikaan asutusta. Matka-aika olisi noin tunti, jos matkaa on noin 200 km. Nykyään bussilla Pori-Vaasa kestää yli kolme tuntia. Vaasan ja Oulun välinen matka lyhenisi, koska ei tarvitsisi mennä väärään suuntaan Seinäjoelle. Helppo keino parantaa yhteyksiä Porista pohjoiseen olisi aluksi kunnostaa Parkanoon johtava rata, jolloin ei tarvitsisi kiertää Tampereen kautta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuinka kannattavaa olisi rakentaa rantarata vt8 pitkin Turku-Rauma-Pori-Vaasa-Pännäinen. Siitä edelleen Ouluun jatkettaisiin nykyistä Pohjanmaan rataa pitkin. Uusi rata parantaisi selvästi yhteyksiä rannikon kaupunkien välillä. Porin ja Vaasan välillä voitaisiin ajaa vaikka 220 km/h ilman pysähdyksiä, koska sillä välillä ei ole juurikaan asutusta. Matka-aika olisi noin tunti, jos matkaa on noin 200 km. Nykyään bussilla Pori-Vaasa kestää yli kolme tuntia. Vaasan ja Oulun välinen matka lyhenisi, koska ei tarvitsisi mennä väärään suuntaan Seinäjoelle. Helppo keino parantaa yhteyksiä Porista pohjoiseen olisi aluksi kunnostaa Parkanoon johtava rata, jolloin ei tarvitsisi kiertää Tampereen kautta.


Luulenpa että vastasit itse kysymykseesi. En usko tuon hankkeen kannattavuuteen. Miksi rakentaa kokonaan uusi nopea rata kahden kokoonsa nähden suhteellisen kaukana toisistaan sijaitsevan kaupungin välille? Varsinkin jos sanomasi mukaan niiden välissä ei asu juuri ketään?

Suhteellisen pienet asukasluvut ja parinsadan kilometrin etäisyys tarkoittaa minusta maalaisjärjellä, että ko. kaupunkien kesken ei ole suurempia toiminnallisia tai aluedynaamisia yhteyksiä. Radalla niitä voitaisiin luoda, mutta kannattaako siihen itsetarkoituksellisesti uhrata niin paljon rahaa? Varsinkin kun valtakunnassa on vielä paljon tärkeämpiä (ja varmaan edullisempiakin?) kohteita rahoitusta vaille: mainittakoon nyt vaikka pääradan siirto kulkemaan Vantaan lentoaseman kautta.

Kun itse katselen karttaa, niin ei tuo kierto Tampereen ja Seinäjoen kautta näytä ollenkaan pahalta. Jos matka-aika on liian pitkä, niin sitten rahat kannattaa panostaa Pori-Tampere ja Seinäjoki-Vaasa -välien nopeudennostoon, sekä tietysti runko-osuutena toimivaan Tampere-Seinäjoki -yhteyteen. Matka-aika ja palvelutarjonnan runsaus ratkaisevat, ei se mennäänkö teoriassa suorinta mahdollista reittiä. Olen melko varma että pääradan junatarjonta takaa enemmän yhteyksiä näiden kaupunkien välille kuin suoralla radalla kannattaisi liikennöidä, kunhan vaan syöttöyhteydet ovat kunnossa.

Pori-Oulu -yhteyksiä ajatellen uusi rannikkorata olisi lähinnä haihattelua josta ei saataisi mitään konkreettista hyötyä. Pori-Parkano -yhteys toki oikaisisi hieman verrattuna Tampereen kautta kiertämiseen.

Mutta Suomen liikennevolyymeillä en lähtisi hajottamaan liikennettä kauhean moneen samansuuntaiseen toistensa kanssa kilpailevaan liikennekorridoriin. Kysyntä nykyisellä pääradalla takaa hyvän vuorotarjonnan. Jos päärataa parannetaan ja kaksiraiteistetaan, tarjontaa voitaneen vielä lisätäkin. Mutta jos Etelä-Suomesta Ouluun haluttaisiin ajaa paitsi nykyisiä päärataa (ja osittain Savon-rataa) pitkin myös ehdotettuja rannikkorataa (8-tiekorridori) ja Jyväskylän-rataa (4-tiekorridori), niin silloin kysyntä fragmentoituisi liikaa eikä pahimmassa tapauksessa millään radalla pystyttäisi tarjoamaan nykyisen tasoista vuorotarjontaa.

----------


## Walle

> Toki URPO-rata lyhentäisi matka-aikoja Helsingistä ja etenkin Turusta Satakuntaan. Se vain olkoon pitkän tähtäimen hanke.


Näille "pitkän tähtäimen hankkeille" tuntuu yleensä käyvän niin, että ne pysyvät ikuisesti jossain kaukana tulevaisuudessa.




> Mutta Suomen liikennevolyymeillä en lähtisi hajottamaan liikennettä kauhean moneen samansuuntaiseen toistensa kanssa kilpailevaan liikennekorridoriin.


Samaa mieltä. En usko, että länsirannikon matkustuskysyntä tarvitsee näin paljon uutta rataa. Reitti Tampereen ja Seinäjoen kautta olisi riittävän nopea, kunhan saataisiin Turku-Toijala ja Pori-Tampere -välit kuntoon.

Jos Varsinais-Suomen paikallisjunahanke toteutuu, Uudenkaupungin rataa parannetaan ja se ehkä myös sähköistetään. Radan jatkaminen samalla Raumalle olisi mielestäni tutkimisen arvoinen asia. Rauma saataisiin liitettyä osaksi Varsinais-Suomen paikallisjunaliikennealuetta. Uudenkaupungin ja Rauman välinen etäisyys on alle 40 kilometriä reitistä riippuen, joten kyse ei olisi mistään jättihankkeesta. Sitten tulevaisuudessa, jos ELSA päätetään rakentaa, voisi radan jatkamista Poriin harkita uudelleen. Rauman seutu on voimakasta muuttotappioaluetta ja syynä on ainakin osittain se, että Rauman liikenneyhteydet muualle Suomeen ovat surkeat.

----------

